# UFO's in NYC?



## crossroadsnyc

Ok, I have to say right off the bat that I'm terribly embarrassed to start this thread. Really, I couldn't be farther removed from the "star trek" crowd. That said, there have been some things going on the past few days here in NYC (and apparently throughout the world) that have caught my attention. 

For those of you that don't know, there was supposedly a "ufo" sighting in NYC on 10/13/2010. The official response was someone let go of some balloons. However, that didn't account for the lights that were seen in the evening. The sighting itself was predicted 4 months ago, to the day (the 13th of october) by a former NORAD official that says that "ufo" disclosure will happen in full by the end of 2010 ... that these early sightings are their way of letting us know they are there w/out causing mass panic. 

Anyway, the following day, the NYC papers basically scrubbed the story, and replaced their original pictures with bogus ones ... and that's what caught my attention. I would have believed it had the actually used the original pictures (yes, the originals are still available online). 

I went online at that point, and found out that some ex NORAD official had predicted ufo's would begin making themselves known on that precise day overtop the word's largest cities. I then followed that up to see if there was any proof, and low and behold, it appears as if these exact same sightings were being recorded and sent into youtube from around the world ... all throughout the USA, Canada, China, Singapore, Japan, England, New Zealand, Ghana, Russia, France, Italy, etc ... literally, all over. If you go check it out you'll see that they are nearly all identical to each other. 

Last night, I was sitting here with my girlfriend and we noticed out the window two lights in the sky that were essentially stationary. They were just hovering in one spot ... and over the course of several hours they would get slightly lower and lower. At times they would make these sudden jerking motions back and forth ... very difficult to explain. At around the same time, we also saw some strange light just across the west side that was just kind of flying by ... it was just an orange light w/out any flashing signals like an airplane/helicopter. 

Our first thought was that the lights we saw were either a helicopter or airplane (for the record, no, you can't see stars out my window ... way too much light in NYC to see like you can otherwise in the suburbs). But they just stayed still w/the exception of the gradual lowering. Also, we noticed other ones popping up and disappearing from time to time, which was also a bit strange. 

Due to all of this, I took a video of one of them to document that there were in fact things over NYC other than balloons. Whether it's an "alien ufo" or government related, I thought it would be a good idea to document what we saw ... particularly in light of the denials and seeming cover ups. 

Attached, I have included a video still of the video we took of the object in the sky ... it's eerily similar to the other UFO sightings that have been seen in the past several days worldwide. 

I'm also including a video to a news program in El Paso, Texas, where they caught something similar last night on video ... and they compare it to what was seen in NYC on the 13th, and it's the exact same thing ... NYC blames balloons, and El Paso blamed training for an air show (though wouldn't disclose which company was doing it). 

These same sightings are being recorded worldwide in the past several days. If you go on youtube and search it out, you'll find a startling number of videos/pictures that look pretty much identical. 

Like I said, I'm not a star trek role player ... I'm just a dude that's noticing something a little strange, and that something strange seems as if it's being completely scrubbed/discredited by the main stream media. 

I know this sounds improbably ... and believe me, had someone tried to have this discussion with me a week ago, I'd have wondered if they were ready for a tin foil hat and a hospital ... but what is being reported is not aligning with what is being witnessed worldwide ... including by my girlfriend and I just last night. In my opinion, if this were a hoax, the media would be all over it since it'd be the greatest hoax on earth ... but that it's being scrubbed makes me question the truth. 

Have any of you heard of this recently? Have any of you had a similar sighting? I know ... it sounds nuts ... I can't believe I'm even asking this (and no, I'm not on meds or drugs)

Here's the link to the video comparison of NYC (10/13) & El Paso (last night 10/16) and a still from a video I took last night here in NYC:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS8tlRB6GjQ]YouTube - FIRST NEW YORK UFO'S NOW 10/16/2010 LIGHTS OVER EL PASO TX, CHANNEL 9.mp4[/ame]


----------



## drriff

I saw UFO in 1983 but it was with Paul Chapman, not Michael Schenker.


----------



## diesect20022000

well it's been estimated that there are two life supporting planets minimum per galaxy or rather HAVE the ABILITY to support life anyway though we don't know that for sure. I actualy have seen those same types of phenomina in Cleveland in 2004 before we moved out here. Oddly, living in the boonies now i haven't seen or heard much in the way of the unexplainable. Also, i don't listen to the radio or have tv so i am generaly mostly cut off from world events tho i try to keep up a bit with the internet. I don't find it crazy or even surprising really but, most people would i mean the earth was flat at one point after all and you were a lunatic had you thought otherwise. I never throw anything out but, i'm always skeptical. when i saw the lights they also darted in a rough scalene triangle pattern. That seemed to defy our known laws of physics and it stayed long enough to get a whole group of people, friends and roomates to come check it out and all saw it clearly.UFO? clearly. Intergalactic space traveler?...no clue and skeptical but, it was unidentified and flying and doing some strange things.


----------



## diesect20022000

yeah the same triangle shape as the 2004 Cleveland shot.


----------



## diesect20022000

drriff said:


> I saw UFO in 1983 but it was with Paul Chapman, not Michael Schenker.



Uli john roth's the man....crazy 36 fret using bastard.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

drriff said:


> I saw UFO in 1983 but it was with Paul Chapman, not Michael Schenker.



There are a number of videos out from recent days that were taken in CA as well. In fact, one of them was taken live on webcam in San Francisco on the exact same day as the first sighting in NYC ... the same day that was predicted to be a "showing" over major cities worldwide. Here's a link to the San Francisco "showing" on 10/13/2010 (by the way, I first thought the "orb" was a light from the top of a building, but then it started not only moving, but more than one shows up after a little while):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpHxWRKhdTU]YouTube - UFO's over Golden Gate Bridge on Live webcam - 10/13/2010[/ame]

Yeah, man, I know it's crazy ... and I'm feeling like such an asshole for questioning this beyond just some weird coincidence ... but this just seems to be more than a weird coincidence. I'm trying to remain skeptical, but it just doesn't make any sense ... I mean, if this were a hoax, wouldn't the media be all over it wondering who it was? Wondering who could pull off a hoax of this size? 

I'm not saying it's an "alien ufo" ... but it appears as if something is going on. Whether it's "alien" or government related, it's not being reported.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> There are a number of videos out from recent days that were taken in CA as well. In fact, one of them was taken live on webcam in San Francisco on the exact same day as the first sighting in NYC ... the same day that was predicted to be a "showing" over major cities worldwide. Here's a link to the San Francisco "showing" on 10/13/2010 (by the way, I first thought the "orb" was a light from the top of a building, but then it started not only moving, but more than one shows up after a little while):
> 
> YouTube - UFO's over Golden Gate Bridge on Live webcam - 10/13/2010
> 
> Yeah, man, I know it's crazy ... and I'm feeling like such an asshole for questioning this beyond just some weird coincidence ... but this just seems to be more than a weird coincidence. I'm trying to remain skeptical, but it just doesn't make any sense ... I mean, if this were a hoax, wouldn't the media be all over it wondering who it was? Wondering who could pull off a hoax of this size?
> 
> I'm not saying it's an "alien ufo" ... but it appears as if something is going on. Whether it's "alien" or government related, it's not being reported.



have they appeared over all cities as predicted?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> have they appeared over all cities as predicted?



Yes, not only all over the USA, but all over the world. It's the exact same sightings. There were a number that started showing up a couple days earlier than that, on 10/9 & 10/10 as well. If you look on youtube, you'll find them from literally every part of the globe. Just put in UFO and the date ... like "ufo 10/13/2010" or 10/9, 10/10, etc ... all the way through to last night for which there are a few new videos. 

What use to be an occasional thing someone would claim to see, is becoming a daily happening all over the world. I would like to disbelieve it because it's so far fetched from anything I can comprehend (really, it's like a science fiction movie), but the video evidence doesn't seem to be lying. Coupled w/what the NORAD officer claimed (which turned out to be accurate) ... well, I'm just trying to get my thoughts together and understand it. 

As much as you can trust people you don't actually know, I trust the character of the people on this site, and believe most of you are very open minded ... so I figured maybe this would be a good place to maybe ask if anyone else is experiencing this or has been watching this develop (you might not be as it seems the mainstream media is scrubbing the story with ridiculous explanations like balloons/etc).


----------



## carnada

guys they are just military airplanes. If they were actual UFOs the army would have sent a few F-16s to intercept them.


----------



## diesect20022000

carnada said:


> guys they are just military airplanes. If they were actual UFOs the army would have sent a few F-16s to intercept them.



air force F-18's and UFO stands for Unidentified Flying Object.ANYTHING can be a UFO if it flies.


----------



## diesect20022000

I'll admit i've always been fascinated with the unknown but, it's because ...we don't KNOW,lol. I'd love to know resolutely what these things are. I and my friends,family etc all saw the same type of thing in 2004 and of course i didn't go barking aliens but, it did happen nonetheless. I don't know what they are/were any more than the next person but, they aren't commercial,lol.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

carnada said:


> guys they are just military airplanes. If they were actual UFOs the army would have sent a few F-16s to intercept them.



Even the worst military operation isn't this sloppy or out in the open.

The same military aircraft all over the world? And to whom do they belong? Do you think the entire world would give the USA (lets say it's the US) permission to play war-games over their countries? You think Russia is cool w/the USA having satellites/military planes over Moscow? Remember, Russia doesn't even want missile defense in the same REGION, let alone directly above Moscow. Do you think China is cool with it? (by the way, google "Quinling Mountains village" ... apparently there is a report, from Chinese media, of an entire village disappearing in the Quinling Mountains of China just days ago ... and apparently the entire area was cut off by the Chinese Military from reporters ... oh, and China had to shut down their airports several times just prior to this initial report). How about Ghana? 

Also, how do you explain military aircraft that appear like that? While I'm sure they have advanced aircraft we haven't seen, I doubt very much they'd be sloppy enough with it to let people from all over the globe get it on video ... especially if it's that advanced. 

Whether it's "alien" (like I said, I'm not suggesting that's definite), or some kind of false flag planted by the United Nations/USA/World "Elites" (that would be almost scarier), something is going on. 

If it's alien, well, who in the hell knows ... if it's "false flag" then that likely means the "elites" are planning a "fake alien invasion" in order to usher the world into a one world government. Either scenario is scary. 

The only other scenario I can come up with would be that it's a hoax ... and if it were, then the media would be all over it. 

Like I said, I'm just trying to understand this ... the old excuses for these sightings don't seem to be holding water in the past several days.

*btw., I'm serious about the report out of China about the Quinling Mountains village disappearing. Google it and you'll see the initial reports that came out before the Chinese military shut down the area.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Even the worst military operation isn't this sloppy or out in the open.
> 
> The same military aircraft all over the world? And to whom do they belong? Do you think the entire world would give the USA (lets say it's the US) permission to play war-games over their countries? You think Russia is cool w/the USA having satellites/military planes over Moscow? Remember, Russia doesn't even want missile defense in the same REGION, let alone directly above Moscow. Do you think China is cool with it? (by the way, google "Quinling Mountains village" ... apparently there is a report, from Chinese media, of an entire village disappearing in the Quinling Mountains of China just days ago ... and apparently the entire area was cut off by the Chinese Military from reporters ... oh, and China had to shut down their airports several times just prior to this initial report). How about Ghana?
> 
> Also, how do you explain military aircraft that appear like that? While I'm sure they have advanced aircraft we haven't seen, I doubt very much they'd be sloppy enough with it to let people from all over the globe get it on video ... especially if it's that advanced.
> 
> Whether it's "alien" (like I said, I'm not suggesting that's definite), or some kind of false flag planted by the United Nations/USA/World "Elites" (that would be almost scarier), something is going on.
> 
> If it's alien, well, who in the hell knows ... if it's "false flag" then that likely means the "elites" are planning a "fake alien invasion" in order to usher the world into a one world government. Either scenario is scary.
> 
> The only other scenario I can come up with would be that it's a hoax ... and if it were, then the media would be all over it.
> 
> Like I said, I'm just trying to understand this ... the old excuses for these sightings don't seem to be holding water in the past several days.
> 
> *btw., I'm serious about the report out of China about the Quinling Mountains village disappearing. Google it and you'll see the initial reports that came out before the Chinese military shut down the area.



sounding like a full on "Independance Day" with villages vannishing etc.No that's not a crack at you at all, just an observation. Man i'd love to make sense of it too though. It's....unnerving to say the least.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

These are the only UFO lights I'm aware of.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3HhHdcPSZc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

apparently the Qinling Mountains are some of the "most biologicaly rich in the world".

it's all UFO pages anymore which would figure. IF it were something odd, leaving it in the hands of laughable sources would embarass the "belief" in it ever happening out of people. Either way though you're right about the mountains,link:http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...+mountains+china+2010&fr2=sb-top&fr=slv8-msgr


that's just of the search i quickly ran. there're reports of it there though. that's just weird.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> sounding like a full on "Independance Day" with villages vannishing etc.No that's not a crack at you at all, just an observation. Man i'd love to make sense of it too though. It's....unnerving to say the least.



Honestly, I feel like an asshole. If you had asked me a week ago if I'd be having this discussion, I'd have laughed. I'm really very embarrassed. 

I just don't get it. You're right ... it's like a movie. That's why I'm having such a hard time understanding it. 

What we saw last night was, well, almost scary, and I can't help but have it on my mind. We were up for hours wondering about the absolute unknown ... it's a very unnerving feeling to have "something" hovering the city for several days, as well as, seemingly, all over the world.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Honestly, I feel like an asshole. If you had asked me a week ago if I'd be having this discussion, I'd have laughed. I'm really very embarrassed.
> 
> I just don't get it. You're right ... it's like a movie. That's why I'm having such a hard time understanding it.
> 
> What we saw last night was, well, almost scary, and I can't help but have it on my mind. We were up for hours wondering about the absolute unknown ... it's a very unnerving feeling to have "something" hovering the city for several days, as well as, seemingly, all over the world.



yeah i know. we never really talked to other people about those things either because we didn't know what they were. I still have no real info on any of it but, yeah it's scary. If this IS really happening even if it IS "local" or whatever it's still scary. For me fear is always in not knowing. I have a compulsion with seeking answers in general. You aren't saying aliens and neither am i. all i see is something world wide that's unexplained and therefore scary.just the fact that they're moving in strange patterns and hovering over all the major cities is a red flag to me. if you are "allowed" to do that it's got to take some SERIOUS political leverage let alone the technological implications....it's a little unsettling in ANY light so far.


----------



## diesect20022000

There's got to be something to explain this. it's just too big.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> apparently the Qinling Mountains are some of the "most biologicaly rich in the world".
> 
> it's all UFO pages anymore which would figure. IF it were something odd, leaving it in the hands of laughable sources would embarass the "belief" in it ever happening out of people. Either way though you're right about the mountains,link:qinling mountains china 2010 - Yahoo! Search Results
> 
> 
> that's just of the search i quickly ran. there're reports of it there though. that's just weird.



Yup. It was first reported on Google-China. There are a couple sites that grabbed the original report directly from Google-China because they knew it would most certainly be scrubbed by the Chinese Government ... which it has been to a good degree. If I can come across them again I'll post them. But yeah, the first time I read it was on Google, only translated in English from Chinese w/that language converter thing. 

And you bring up exactly my point ... this whole thing is being scrubbed. If it were just a rumor, then it wouldn't only show up on some of those "ufo" sites that are likely run by a bunch of tin-foil hat guys still living in their mom's basement. They are deliberately trying to make it look like it's a conspiracy theory by "ufo kooks". 

But what I saw last night, coupled with what's being recorded worldwide, and being reported worldwide, I just can't make any sense of it.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

carnada said:


> guys they are just military airplanes. If they were actual UFOs the army would have sent a few F-16s to intercept them.



Just wanted to back up my doubt with a little video proof. Here is some video that was just taken in Moscow, Russia ... I can absolutely guarantee you that the Russian government would NEVER let the US play war-games like this. 

Even some of the comments on the youtube videos from doubters seem almost to come from people being paid to say so ... they are just so closed minded that it raises a red flag to me. 

Moscow, Russia, October 2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFxS1-P8aXc]YouTube - UFO Invasion Over Moscow Russia October 2010 (Not My Video)[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> There's got to be something to explain this. it's just too big.



I agree. 

It's just too big. It's fucking world-wide ... every corner of the earth. It's the same damn flying objects being recorded in every single video. 

While I don't generally trust the media, I trust it even less for not picking up on what is by far THE story of the past week. This simply can't be explained, and the refusal to even ask questions makes me thing something is going on. 

Look, if this is a hoax, then I will accept all the egg on my face that I deserve ... I'm putting myself out here as a fucking kook & totally understand that ... but I just don't understand what I saw last night, or have been seeing in all of these videos/photos/reports ... and if my hunches are right, I think it'd be wise for people to pay attention to what's going on around them. 

And if it is a hoax, why aren't we debating over who could have possibly pulled off a world-wide hoax believable enough to get people to record it?


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I agree.
> 
> It's just too big. It's fucking world-wide ... every corner of the earth. It's the same damn flying objects being recorded in every single video.
> 
> While I don't generally trust the media, I trust it even less for not picking up on what is by far THE story of the past week. This simply can't be explained, and the refusal to even ask questions makes me thing something is going on.
> 
> Look, if this is a hoax, then I will accept all the egg on my face that I deserve ... I'm putting myself out here as a fucking kook & totally understand that ... but I just don't understand what I saw last night, or have been seeing in all of these videos/photos/reports ... and if my hunches are right, I think it'd be wise for people to pay attention to what's going on around them.
> 
> And if it is a hoax, why aren't we debating over who could have possibly pulled off a world-wide hoax believable enough to get people to record it?



I'm with you. honestly i'd rather have the egg on my face than the possible negative implications of the entire worlds MAJOR CITIES AIR SPACE being so easily pilfered.


----------



## diesect20022000

I just hope whatever's going on that it isn't malicious becuase that kind of world wide air space "invasion made simple" has potentialy terrifying consequences. God i hope this is a hoax. I've seen this stuff once before though (the strange triangle and lights) so i'm leary of any conclusions otherwise. I blew it off too even though i had a group of friends and relatives confirm it....Even if it is secret technology it's a scary thought.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Yes, if it's a hoax then I'm absolutely prepared to be called crazy ... but I'm willing to risk being called crazy in the event that it's not. 

Whether it's a hoax, or not, something is going on that's not being covered in the media ... and given that it's the largest air display of, what are technically ufo's (since we can't actually identify them), on earth, and in the history of earth, why would that be ignored/scrubbed/covered up? 

For example, the cover up story out of NYC was that the sightings were nothing more than balloons that came from a party at an elementary school that's not even located in the city. Did these balloons somehow float world wide? And illuminate? For days on end? 

And how do the balloons account for the sightings prior to that day? In fact, the first sighting in NYC on 10/13 was at 9:30am ... 3 1/2 hours prior to the elementary school kids "losing their balloons". Huh? 

Do you believe that?


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yes, if it's a hoax then I'm absolutely prepared to be called crazy ... but I'm willing to risk being called crazy in the event that it's not.
> 
> Whether it's a hoax, or not, something is going on that's not being covered in the media ... and given that it's the largest air display of, what are technically ufo's (since we can't actually identify them), on earth, and in the history of earth, why would that be ignored/scrubbed/covered up?
> 
> For example, the cover up story out of NYC was that the sightings were nothing more than balloons that came from a party at an elementary school that's not even located in the city. Did these balloons somehow float world wide? And illuminate? For days on end?
> 
> And how do the balloons account for the sightings prior to that day? In fact, the first sighting in NYC on 10/13 was at 9:30am ... 3 1/2 hours prior to the elementary school kids "losing their balloons". Huh?
> 
> Do you believe that?



yeah you'd think they'd come up with something better...always balloons....man, if there are some balloons that can get through all that air space, form perfect triangles and do physics defying manuevers i'd LOVE to know where those school kids shop.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Thats not a UFO....my Weresheep escaped the other day and reeked havoc.....Chinatown will never be the same again.......Weresheep is an egg roll fiend!


----------



## diesect20022000

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Thats not a UFO....my Weresheep escaped the other day and reeked havoc.....Chinatown will never be the same again.......Weresheep is an egg roll fiend!



that must mean i'm a wersheep.....i prefer the fried dumplings though


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I don't want to just copy/paste the work someone else has already done (that's not fair to him), so I'm going to just point you in the direction of a site that has video, sent in from random folks like you and I, all taken from 10/9/2010 & 10/10/2010. Keep in mind, this doesn't include all of the video that's been taken since, up to, and including, last night ... world-wide.

Apparently this guy spotted something with his wife, and went online to see if anyone else saw it ... apparently it was also spotted (and he has video proof on the link) in:

* Romania
* Ghana
* England
* Toronto Canada
* Italy
* Montreal Canada
* Illinois
* Ontario Canada
* New Zealand
* A place he's not sure of since it wasn't credited w/location
* Marco Island, Florida (by the way, if you click on this video and go to the youtube version, make sure to click on the Marco Island video #3 ... it's fucking spectacular. It starts off as one "orb" and breaks into 6, in perfect formation, forming an enormous V" ... beyond words) 

This is but just a small portion of what's been recorded. 

I can't make you guys look. All I can say is that it's worth taking a look at and making a decision for yourself. 

An Adept's Journey: Strange Star Over Southern California


----------



## tonefreak

Air and Space magazine (put out by the Smithsonian Air and Space Museum) just had an issue devoted to the 'unknown'. unexplainable aircraft disappearances, Area 51, and UFO's. check out their website, they have some really neat stuff on the subject. I think it was the last issue, if not the one before that. sometime late this summer.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I don't want to just copy/paste the work someone else has already done (that's not fair to him), so I'm going to just point you in the direction of a site that has video, sent in from random folks like you and I, all taken from 10/9/2010 & 10/10/2010. Keep in mind, this doesn't include all of the video that's been taken since, up to, and including, last night ... world-wide.
> 
> Apparently this guy spotted something with his wife, and went online to see if anyone else saw it ... apparently it was also spotted (and he has video proof on the link) in:
> 
> * Romania
> * Ghana
> * England
> * Toronto Canada
> * Italy
> * Montreal Canada
> * Illinois
> * Ontario Canada
> * New Zealand
> * A place he's not sure of since it wasn't credited w/location
> * Marco Island, Florida (by the way, if you click on this video and go to the youtube version, make sure to click on the Marco Island video #3 ... it's fucking spectacular. It starts off as one "orb" and breaks into 6, in perfect formation, forming an enormous V" ... beyond words)
> 
> This is but just a small portion of what's been recorded.
> 
> I can't make you guys look. All I can say is that it's worth taking a look at and making a decision for yourself.
> 
> An Adept's Journey: Strange Star Over Southern California



I have to do dinner,bath and bedtime with the 3 year old as i'm the only one home but, i loaded the vids. I'll be om intermitantly.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> I have to do dinner,bath and bedtime with the 3 year old as i'm the only one home but, i loaded the vids. I'll be om intermitantly.



Hopefully you can explain it to me!


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Just in time for Halloween.


----------



## eljeffebrown




----------



## diesect20022000

Las Palmas Norte said:


> Just in time for Halloween.



I have both versions of the film.


----------



## Las Palmas Norte

Oooh ... lucky us. Do tell.


----------



## diesect20022000

Las Palmas Norte said:


> Oooh ... lucky us. Do tell.



come on out and i'll tell you in person.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

eljeffebrown said:


>



You don't seem to be familiar with spam: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_(electronic)

If you don't like the thread, that's fine (I know this thread sounds crazy w/out understand it's context of the past week ... which if you follow what I'm pointing out, you might have a better understanding of) ... you don't have to look at it. However, I'm trying to have a serious discussion. There is plenty of information out there for your to learn on your own ... if you'd prefer to keep your head buried in the sand, well, that's your choice. 

To me, there seems to be plenty of evidence that something is going on that's not being reported ... in fact, it's being scrubbed/covered up. 

Please keep the immature stuff for your own threads or those who are willing to tolerate you insulting theirs. 

Thanks.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Las Palmas Norte said:


> Just in time for Halloween.



And if you go by the "false flag" explanation, it's just in time for the November elections. 

Either way, I'd love an explanation. I mean, if this were a halloween prank, wouldn't the media be playing it up a bit to creep people out, rather than just scrub it?


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> And if you go by the "false flag" explanation, it's just in time for the November elections.
> 
> Either way, I'd love an explanation. I mean, if this were a halloween prank, wouldn't the media be playing it up a bit to creep people out, rather than just scrub it?



Yeah i would just like to know what's going on as well. That's really where i stand. I think it's interesting either way. I kind of hope it IS a hoax in some elaborate way honestly.


----------



## NewReligion

Interesting to say the least. Perhaps we are mature enough as a World Culture to accept such an Event. 

I did some research as suggested and found some exciting examples of unidentified events. My problem with the whole issue is that now all of the fucking *crack pots *are running around screaming they are demons or they are aliens pointing out which cities will fall to catastrophies etc..... These same exact type of events have been recorded throughout the known history of humankind both in text and in drawings in caves. Even to the point of describing what appeared to be battle between vehicles or craft.

F@#king Please! Most of us believe in a higher power anyway. If something or someone that advanced wanted to harm us it would be over in no time. At a time when such an event would unfold I would keep my eyes open and my mouth shut and no matter what level of truth there may be to any of this something good can come of it. Dig deep inside of your self and think about who and what you really are and what you stand for. And be thankful for it.

For some people that have worked in the Intelligence Community it is easy to understand the power of disinformation. Now where that information or disinformation comes from no one knows for sure. And which horse will you bet on. And to what end.

There's no reason to get excited, said the Joker to the Thief: Bob Dylan.

Perhaps we have come of age as a race but somehow I doubt it, lol. I assure you all, the sky is not falling.

Peace, David


----------



## drriff

NewReligion said:


> Perhaps we have come of age as a race but somehow I doubt it, lol. I assure you all, the sky is not falling.
> 
> Peace, David



Oh but it is. I heard it from chicken little and he said a piece fell on his head!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I hope it's a hoax as well. I don't care for the alternatives. I'm sorry this response is so long, so but please bare with me, because it helps to explain part of my thinking on this. 

My immediate thoughts go directly to the George Bush "New World Order" speech:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc7i0wCFf8g]YouTube - George Bush New World Order[/ame]

I guess my fear/intellectual curiosity, if that's what you'd call it, is that it's not so much an "alien invasion", but rather something sinister taking place w/the elites of the United Nations (meaning "elite" factions of the United Nations ... i.e. US/Russia/China/etc.) ... such as the false flag scenario. What better way to unite the entire world under one government than to threaten the entire world with a catastrophe? 

The former officer of NORAD who made this prediction (by the way, his name is Stanley Fulham ... and he's very difficult to get information on), said the "aliens" would be coming because they are (again, I'm not making this up) "concerned with our carbon-dioxide levels", and they are going to come to help "save our environment" .... no joke. And the "threat" is that the entire planet is about ready to catch fire/blow up/etc. 

I don't have to point out that there are many global warming alarmists within certain factions of the US government, and other world bodies at the United Nations, that have used this exact excuse for a stronger world governing body ... that "we're all in this together". How convenient would that be for the "global warming elites" to have "aliens" arrive from other planets to confirm what they've been saying all along ... it's almost like arguing that the aliens would be showing up and lobbying for a version of cap & trade on steroids ... just a world-wide version of it under a "one world flag". 

Stanley Fulham also mentioned that "full disclosure" would happen by the end of 2010 ... conveniently before a newly elected congress could take over in January (which would make the November elections worthless ... again, very convenient if you feel it threatens your overall plans). 

So, if you're a United Nations "elite", such as the Russians or Chinese (notice both Russia and China have had extraordinary "showings", or, um, in China's case, disappearing) , for example, and know you have someone in the White House/US congress (Obama/McCain/Reid/Graham/Pelosi/etc.) who are more than willing to share your view of dismantling world powers for a small group of world elites, would this maybe be the time to press the fast forward button before a new congress is seated and thwarts what you are ultimately working toward? 

Is it a stretch? Yes. Nearly impossible to believe, frankly.

However, it appears something is going on ... so I ask myself the following: 

which is the most likely scenario? 1)hoax 2)aliens invading 3)false flag scenario to create a one world governing body. 

If it's a hoax, I'd think the media would play it up .... so I kind of discount that a bit just due to the fact that it's obviously being covered up. Hopefully I'm wrong and the cover up is part of the hoax ... I'm not sold it is, but hopefully that's the case. It would be an amazing halloween prank. 

That leaves two other choices: aliens invading or world government elites putting together a sinister plan to usher in a world government while they still can. Which of those two scenarios sounds more realistic to you? Space invading aliens or power hungry world elites?

The folks in power right now, both the progressive republicans and progressive democrats (many of whom are looking at retirement come the elections), as well as their like minded colleagues in the United Nations, were planning on a 40 year dominance in political power (as predicted just two years ago by most after sweeping elections) ... if that political dominance is threatened into extinction 2 years in, might you feel your best and only hope to retain power on the kind of scale you ultimately imagine is to, again, just push the fast forward button, and create the scenario in which that would be possible ... meaning, create a false flag scenario of a world wide catastrophe in order to unite under a single world-governing body. 

Yes, it's a stretch, but given the options, it's not that outlandish. 

Whether is a hoax/aliens/"United Nations" scare tactics, something seems to be going on ... there is just way too much video evidence that deserves an explanation, and instead of explanation, we are getting cover-ups. 

Again, this thread is to do nothing more bring it to light. I'm not suggesting anything other than thinking it deserves some taking a look at. I'm very skeptical of all scenarios ... but I think we'd be doing ourselves a disservice by not paying attention to the possibilities ... I mean, you can clearly tell SOMETHING is going on. Hopefully a prank, but if not, we're probably better off being prepared rather than having it smack us out of nowhere. 

Did you trust George Bush? Did he have our, or his own, best interests in mind with that speech? Do you trust your current government? Do you trust the United Nations? Do you believe Stanley Fulham (again, this guy is impossible to actually find information on) seriously talks with aliens and thus was able to exactly predict the dates in which "aliens" would begin to make their "showing", and that the entire "disclosure" would happen by the end of 2010? Doesn't this all seem a bit convenient? 

I will admit that even though I'm not a science fiction fan, the alien scenario does sound exciting ... that's 2nd on my list of hopeful scenarios


----------



## crossroadsnyc

NewReligion said:


> Interesting to say the least. Perhaps we are mature enough as a World Culture to accept such an Event.
> 
> I did some research as suggested and found some exciting examples of unidentified events. My problem with the whole issue is that now all of the fucking *crack pots *are running around screaming they are demons or they are aliens pointing out which cities will fall to catastrophies etc..... These same exact type of events have been recorded throughout the known history of humankind both in text and in drawings in caves. Even to the point of describing what appeared to be battle between vehicles or craft.
> 
> F@#king Please! Most of us believe in a higher power anyway. If something or someone that advanced wanted to harm us it would be over in no time. At a time when such an event would unfold I would keep my eyes open and my mouth shut and no matter what level of truth there may be to any of this something good can come of it. Dig deep inside of your self and think about who and what you really are and what you stand for. And be thankful for it.
> 
> For some people that have worked in the Intelligence Community it is easy to understand the power of disinformation. Now where that information or disinformation comes from no one knows for sure. And which horse will you bet on. And to what end.
> 
> There's no reason to get excited, said the Joker to the Thief: Bob Dylan.
> 
> Perhaps we have come of age as a race but somehow I doubt it, lol. I assure you all, the sky is not falling.
> 
> Peace, David



After what we saw last night out of our window, I think I'm about ready to jump on the "crack pot" bandwagon unless I have a better understanding of what it was that we saw. That, coupled with all of the other video/pictures/accounts I've come across ... well, I just can't get my head wrapped around it. I think that's part of why I'm bringing this out in public ... it's driving me nuts trying to figure it out. I mean, even if you don't have an answer to something, you can usually just research it to have a better understanding ... but how do you research something you can't identify? 

Can you identify what I caught w/my video camera on that video picture still on the first page? I mean, it's not an airplane, it's not a helicopter, and it's not a star ... so I seriously have no clue what it is ... and it looks just like the other "flying objects" that have been recorded all over the world in the past week(+/-). Weird, no?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Also, keep in mind that the United Nations just announced that they appointed Mazlan Othman, who is a Malaysian astrophysicist, as the "United Nations space ambassador for extraterrestrial contact affairs" ... in short, she's the official contact person in the event that an alien visits earth. 

Huh? What does that even mean?


----------



## eljeffebrown

NewReligion said:


> Interesting to say the least. Perhaps we are mature enough as a World Culture to accept such an Event.
> 
> I did some research as suggested and found some exciting examples of unidentified events. My problem with the whole issue is that now all of the fucking *crack pots *are running around screaming they are demons or they are aliens pointing out which cities will fall to catastrophies etc..... These same exact type of events have been recorded throughout the known history of humankind both in text and in drawings in caves. Even to the point of describing what appeared to be battle between vehicles or craft.
> 
> F@#king Please! Most of us believe in a higher power anyway. If something or someone that advanced wanted to harm us it would be over in no time. At a time when such an event would unfold I would keep my eyes open and my mouth shut and no matter what level of truth there may be to any of this something good can come of it. Dig deep inside of your self and think about who and what you really are and what you stand for. And be thankful for it.
> 
> For some people that have worked in the Intelligence Community it is easy to understand the power of disinformation. Now where that information or disinformation comes from no one knows for sure. And which horse will you bet on. And to what end.
> 
> There's no reason to get excited, said the Joker to the Thief: Bob Dylan.
> 
> Perhaps we have come of age as a race but somehow I doubt it, lol. I assure you all, the sky is not falling.
> 
> Peace, David






%1000


----------



## crossroadsnyc

NewReligion said:


> Interesting to say the least. Perhaps we are mature enough as a World Culture to accept such an Event.
> 
> I did some research as suggested and found some exciting examples of unidentified events. My problem with the whole issue is that now all of the fucking *crack pots *are running around screaming they are demons or they are aliens pointing out which cities will fall to catastrophies etc..... These same exact type of events have been recorded throughout the known history of humankind both in text and in drawings in caves. Even to the point of describing what appeared to be battle between vehicles or craft.
> 
> F@#king Please! Most of us believe in a higher power anyway. If something or someone that advanced wanted to harm us it would be over in no time. At a time when such an event would unfold I would keep my eyes open and my mouth shut and no matter what level of truth there may be to any of this something good can come of it. Dig deep inside of your self and think about who and what you really are and what you stand for. And be thankful for it.
> 
> For some people that have worked in the Intelligence Community it is easy to understand the power of disinformation. Now where that information or disinformation comes from no one knows for sure. And which horse will you bet on. And to what end.
> 
> There's no reason to get excited, said the Joker to the Thief: Bob Dylan.
> 
> Perhaps we have come of age as a race but somehow I doubt it, lol. I assure you all, the sky is not falling.
> 
> Peace, David



More about your crack pot comment ... I really do agree with you on that, and didn't mean to give kind of a round about answer w/out answering directly. I've read a number of things in which people were very critical/demeaning toward the idea of alien life actually arriving. In fact, I think that's far preferable to something more sinister ... I'd be more likely to trust aliens over my own government or the UN right now anyway haha. 

It's unlikely that we're alone, and my gut feeling tells me that advanced civilizations would likely be quite friendly, and look at a lot of our behavior here on earth as rather barbaric. Really, we're not very nice to each other, and have a lot of evolving to do.


----------



## eljeffebrown

First things first, *REFER TO MY SIG!* Second, (and in my best Hunter S. Thompson voice I say to you) seriously, calm down and tune in to a different channel on your tin foil hat man! you can't stop here, this is BAT COUNTRY! if you don't listen to anything anyone ever tells you again listen to me now, please, I'm begging you, THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS A UFO, Really!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Sorry, Jeff ... honest, I'm a little jumpy. I didn't mean to be crass in my response. If it was one night, I'd have blown it off as some cool military exercise or something ... but ... 

Here are two more videos taken just tonight as we've been talking ... one from London, England, and another from here in NYC caught on Earthcam (both from 10/17/2010): 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oPu-AhDgGI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlamUQF32W0[/ame]



*the NYC one is long, but around 3:16 is a good shot of 3 of them in the air ... one is flying off to the left side of the screen, and the other two are just stationary. There are a couple dark spots on the video since Earthcam moves around, but there are some other very clear shots. Strange.


----------



## RazorDave

Hey Crossroads. This is my kinda thread. I didnt get to totally read all the comments, but I did read a few. From most of my research, its my opinion that the major players that pull the strings have defenitly been planning a possible fake alien threat in order to get people frightened, to usher their world government/utopia. People tend to ridicule and laugh at this stuff and as Dave (New Religion) said earlier, there are alot of wackos that make everyone else look bad. However, if you research and use common sense, you will see the truth. In my case, Ive had to rebuild a whole new paradigm of reality, because most of what I knew was complete bs/propaganda. Im still trying to learn more. I hope I dont offend anyone. These threads can easily get hostile, and I wont go there! Cheers friends!


ps. About the October 13 issue. The forums and websites I go to had mentioned about 2 weeks ago that something was gonna happen on that day. Looks like it did. Im defenitly interested to see if something else comes from this!


----------



## eljeffebrown

RazorDave said:


> Hey Crossroads. This is my kinda thread. I didnt get to totally read all the comments, but I did read a few. From most of my research, its my opinion that the major players that pull the strings have defenitly been planning a possible fake alien threat in order to get people frightened, to usher their world government/utopia. People tend to ridicule and laugh at this stuff and as Dave (New Religion) said earlier, there are alot of wackos that make everyone else look bad. However, if you research and use common sense, you will see the truth. In my case, Ive had to rebuild a whole new paradigm of reality, because most of what I knew was complete bs/propaganda. Im still trying to learn more. I hope I dont offend anyone. These threads can easily get hostile, and I wont go there! Cheers friends!
> 
> 
> ps. About the October 13 issue. The forums and websites I go to had mentioned about 2 weeks ago that something was gonna happen on that day. Looks like it did. Im defenitly interested to see if something else comes from this!



Hey Dave now I could totally see that shit happening, UFO's no, government plots hell's yes. wouldn't put it past 'em!


----------



## diesect20022000

eljeffebrown said:


> Hey Dave now I could totally see that shit happening, UFO's no, government plots hell's yes. wouldn't put it past 'em!



That's more of what i was leaning toward and crossroads as well i think. I wouldn't completely disregard "aliens" as a possibility but, that seems a LOT less likely (to say the least) plus the baloon cover up with NYC is just too blatantly sloppy...it's almost like they WANT to say "this is BS" while not actualy saying it just because there's no real evidence to support that at all, as there isn't much to support anything else really other than that this is strange and unnerving.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

RazorDave said:


> Hey Crossroads. This is my kinda thread. I didnt get to totally read all the comments, but I did read a few. From most of my research, its my opinion that the major players that pull the strings have defenitly been planning a possible fake alien threat in order to get people frightened, to usher their world government/utopia. People tend to ridicule and laugh at this stuff and as Dave (New Religion) said earlier, there are alot of wackos that make everyone else look bad. However, if you research and use common sense, you will see the truth. In my case, Ive had to rebuild a whole new paradigm of reality, because most of what I knew was complete bs/propaganda. Im still trying to learn more. I hope I dont offend anyone. These threads can easily get hostile, and I wont go there! Cheers friends!
> 
> 
> ps. About the October 13 issue. The forums and websites I go to had mentioned about 2 weeks ago that something was gonna happen on that day. Looks like it did. Im defenitly interested to see if something else comes from this!



Yeah, man, that's what I was getting at with my long response above where I included the George Bush clip (that's an evil clip ... particularly the smile he gives when he assures "when we are successful, and we will be"). 

I suppose we all have to be open to the idea of aliens, but my mental red flag is telling me something is at work with those in the UN/etc. The "showings" taking place world-wide are just too enormous and sophisticated to be pulled off by anyone other than "aliens", or the government. 

Remember, the "global warming" movement is, to a large degree, not much more than a fancy name for socialism on a worldwide level ... it's rooted in very little other than the transfer of wealth and power to a select "elite". 

I think that's pretty much why I'm screaming "The 'British' MIGHT be coming!" ... better to be aware, armed, and prepared, rather than wake up to find you just lost everything.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> yeah, man, that's what i was getting at with my long response above where i included the george bush clip (that's an evil clip ... Particularly the smile he gives when he assures "when we are successful, and we will be").
> 
> I suppose we all have to be open to the idea of aliens, but my mental red flag is telling me something is at work with those in the un/etc. The "showings" taking place world-wide are just too enormous and sophisticated to be pulled off by anyone other than "aliens", or the government.
> 
> Remember, the "global warming" movement is, to a large degree, not much more than a fancy name for socialism on a worldwide level ... It's rooted in very little other than the transfer of wealth and power to a select "elite".
> 
> I think that's pretty much why i'm screaming "the 'british' might be coming!" ... Better to be aware, armed, and prepared, rather than wake up to find you just lost everything.



exactly!


----------



## eljeffebrown

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, man, that's what I was getting at with my long response above where I included the George Bush clip (that's an evil clip ... particularly the smile he gives when he assures "when we are successful, and we will be").
> 
> I suppose we all have to be open to the idea of aliens, but my mental red flag is telling me something is at work with those in the UN/etc. The "showings" taking place world-wide are just too enormous and sophisticated to be pulled off by anyone other than "aliens", or the government.
> 
> Remember, the "global warming" movement is, to a large degree, not much more than a fancy name for socialism on a worldwide level ... it's rooted in very little other than the transfer of wealth and power to a select "elite".
> 
> I think that's pretty much why I'm screaming "The 'British' MIGHT be coming!" ... better to be aware, armed, and prepared, rather than wake up to find you just lost everything.





diesect20022000 said:


> exactly!


----------



## Roadburn

People are reporting U.F.O.'s since 900's came back into fashion...
Go figure.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Just an update, guys, but it turns out that they weren't only spotted/caught on video in NYC & London last night, 10/17/2010, (again!), but also Phoenix, Arizona as well (again!). 

Phoenix, Arizona, 10/17/2010:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkFFW9-O9s0[/ame]


Not for nothing, but isn't this getting a little ridiculous? How much time needs to go by, with multiple sightings world wide, until someone in the media starts asking the appropriate questions, such as: What in the hell is going on here? 

Seriously, this is happening every single day, multiple times a day, and it's happening at all points throughout the globe. Something isn't right.


----------



## StootMonster

I don't know what all of those things are, but I don't think it's aliens. I think the world is alien crazy. If people knew half the stuff we have in the Military, they wouldn't be so quick to flock to the alien thing.

First of all, you don't know that it's even a craft. For all you know it could be some sort of projection (i'm just making stuff up to prove a point).

Regardless, I know where I'm going when I die, and if there is or if there aren't aliens - It makes no difference to me because there ain't a single thing I can do about it. I'm going to focus on the quality of my own life and not what's buzzing about in the sky.

IF (and only "if") aliens have been flying in our skies for the past 70 or so years that we've been making sightings known, they haven't done one single thing to bomb, kill or undermine our way of life... oh yeah, no death rays either. 

(I also don't believe in Evolution)

(I also use parenthesis a lot)

(see ya)

(StootMonster)


----------



## crossroadsnyc

StootMonster said:


> I don't know what all of those things are, but I don't think it's aliens. I think the world is alien crazy. If people knew half the stuff we have in the Military, they wouldn't be so quick to flock to the alien thing.
> 
> First of all, you don't know that it's even a craft. For all you know it could be some sort of projection (i'm just making stuff up to prove a point).
> 
> Regardless, I know where I'm going when I die, and if there is or if there aren't aliens - It makes no difference to me because there ain't a single thing I can do about it. I'm going to focus on the quality of my own life and not what's buzzing about in the sky.
> 
> IF (and only "if") aliens have been flying in our skies for the past 70 or so years that we've been making sightings known, they haven't done one single thing to bomb, kill or undermine our way of life... oh yeah, no death rays either.
> 
> (I also don't believe in Evolution)
> 
> (I also use parenthesis a lot)
> 
> (see ya)
> 
> (StootMonster)



( hey there  )

I get the feeling some people are reading my first paragraph or so on the first page, and then jumping to the reply button w/out having read the rest of the thread (if so you're missing out on some pretty fascinating video to say the least ... particularly Moscow, Russia on page #1). To steal the words of President Obama: Let me be clear, I am NOT advancing a theory that aliens are about to descend on cities world-wide. In fact, I think it's a very unlikely scenario. 

My point, really, is that the video evidence (including my own) as well as a plethora of others taken over the past week(+/-) (some of which I've placed on this thread), from all over the world, suggests that something is going on that is being flat out scrubbed & covered up. How could this NOT be covered even in the tawdriest of publications? I mean, even a statement like "well, the UFO-kooks have something new to get excited about!" would address the situation more than we've seen. 

Lets say the most likely scenario is that "secret" (I put that in quotes since a world-wide demonstration being captured on video is far from secret) military craft is hovering in the sky's over cities/towns world-wide ... would that not be reason enough to ask why? I mean, if it's simply a military exercise, that's easily explainable ... but when you go so far as to LITERALLY scrub stories from your paper/site, doesn't that raise a red flag? Since when would a news organization scrub/cover up a story w/out government interference leaning on them to keep quiet? 

Maybe I'm way off base, but my concern (however unfounded) is that we're about to stare 60+ years of planning directly in the face ... and if we're not aware of what's happening, we might just lose a hell of a lot more than the shirts off our backs. I, for one, don't want some armed, jackbooted thug, knocking on my door in a foreign accent telling me to burn my Stars & Strips in exchange for some World Flag, lest I be tossed in jail or shot for being an "enemy of humanity". 

My veins run red, white & blue ... when I'm noticing something that might jeopardize our nation, or our nations standing in the world community, you can be damn sure I'm going to speak out on it. I'd rather be way off base than the subject of "i know better than you" dictators.

( btw., you can probably tell that I like them too  )


----------



## StootMonster

I read most of what you typed. Some were a little long for me to sit still and read (I have 6 kids) and I don't rule out the possibility that the U.N. is doing something funky. But, seriously - what can you do? Take on a world military? You have a choice. Go along with or die (if that's what they alternative is). If you'd rather die than lose the covering of our Flag, that's your choice. 

I think about the possibilities from time to time, but - again, what in the heck can we do? Protest? Our Government is beyond the point of return in terms of our citizens being able to overthrow them. We'd be annihilated by the Military and labeled Terrorists. So if our leaders decided to yield our sovereignty to the United Nations as a "territory" or whatever - There's really not much we can do about it other than go along with it or die. That's my opinion. I'm not stating which one I choose. That's my personal decision to make.

But  right back at ya!


----------



## StootMonster

By the way, the phoenix video was actually in Mesa. I used to live out there and in the beginning of the video the street sign says "Lindsay" - that's in Mesa. Just sayin'.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

StootMonster said:


> I read most of what you typed. Some were a little long for me to sit still and read (I have 6 kids) and I don't rule out the possibility that the U.N. is doing something funky. But, seriously - what can you do? Take on a world military? You have a choice. Go along with or die (if that's what they alternative is). If you'd rather die than lose the covering of our Flag, that's your choice.
> 
> I think about the possibilities from time to time, but - again, what in the heck can we do? Protest? Our Government is beyond the point of return in terms of our citizens being able to overthrow them. We'd be annihilated by the Military and labeled Terrorists. So if our leaders decided to yield our sovereignty to the United Nations as a "territory" or whatever - There's really not much we can do about it other than go along with it or die. That's my opinion. I'm not stating which one I choose. That's my personal decision to make.
> 
> But  right back at ya!



Sorry, man, I can get a little wordy. I'll try and keep it to a minimum. 

Regarding the other comment, I had a feeling the Phoenix thing was wrong! That looked a little suburban for what I would imagine Phoenix to look like ... thanks for clearing that up! 

I don't believe in fighting wars for the sake of nation building like we are currently doing. If you are going to war, you should be aiming to win the war first (and fast), and nation build second. Our priorities are fucked right now. If they are unwilling to do what it takes to win and get the fuck out, then it's a waste of human life and national treasure. Despite having the most powerful military on earth, we've been fighting wars as a bunch of panty wearing wimps since WWII. 

On the other hand, if the war is over our sovereignty, you better believe I'd give my life for it before I'd bow to some international flag. I'm a freedom loving, flag waving, fierce constitutionalist, brother ... it's in my DNA.


----------



## NewReligion

LOL, I like this one. Listen to the child running away in the back ground screaming "Oh My God".

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKWZtimWShs[/ame]


----------



## SoloDallas

Had no idea about all this (happening). I've always been into UFO - NOT the band - and there is simply no covering here. Strange.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

ANYONE UP FOR A LIVE SHOW? If you've doubted me up until now, I think my best chance to change your mind is to turn you onto some live action from the heart of NYC. 

Might take a minute or two for you to see one (or more!), but they are all over the fucking place tonight. I just saw THREE outside my window out to the west, over eastern NJ! They were definitely WAY closer than the other night when I got one on video. 

After that, I thought I'd check the live camera on the Empire State building, and saw two more of them flying from right to left on the screen. Here's the link to the live cam (you'll see like a bright white/yellow/red "orb(s)" hovering over the city, and down south from there. The best shots seem to be on the "south view" camera: 

Empire Cam - Acronym Media


For those of you who will claim they are airplanes/helicopters, well, the short answer is they are absolutely not. If they were, you'd likely see at the very least a dozen of them due to all of the air traffic in the city with 3 major airports as well as all of the helicopter companies and private jets/copters. If you STILL don't believe that, then try asking yourself what aircraft you know of that's nothing more than an illuminated "circle" (that's kind of what it looks like from afar), and ask yourself why, regardless of the direction they are moving (or NOT moving...just hovering), why the brightness of the light never dims/gets brighter. I'll also point out that there are helicopters and airplanes going up and down both the east/west sides of Manhattan every minute ... trust me, you can't pick them up on the cameras. 

These are DEFINITELY something else. 

Enjoy. Be patient ... you WILL see one. It might take a couple/few minutes, but give it a little patience and you'll clearly see them in the sky.


----------



## cptnkrunch

> I don't know what all of those things are, but I don't think it's aliens. I think the world is alien crazy. If people knew half the stuff we have in the Military, they wouldn't be so quick to flock to the alien thing.
> 
> First of all, you don't know that it's even a craft. For all you know it could be some sort of projection (i'm just making stuff up to prove a point).



I agree with ya Stoots at least 99%. The top secret capabilities of the military and knowledge within the science world would be mind boggling to most of us. Laser, holographic projection, morphing and cloaking technology is a very real deal and the advancements we've made just in recent yrs are probably beyond our comprehension. The use of this tech in phcyological warfare has been around a long time. We have nano radio technology 10,000 times smaller than a human hair and thats what they let us know about. If you do the research I think a lot of this is either explainable or well within our capabilities. At night, I've seen lasers N of San Diego that went for what looked like miles and miles, this was over 20 yrs ago. We've sent so many top secret payloads into space, who knows what's floating up there and it's capabilities. I also find it ironic that a NORAD official predicted all this sudden activity almost to the day. Another thing I've noticed is that UFO technology seem's to have kept pace with our technology, we've all seen old footage of the typical saucer shape UFO, that doesn't seem to be the case now and most of the current footage of saucer shaped UFO's seem to be proven fakes and why are we not finding more proof of UFO's from astrologist, lot's of new planets though.
There has also been a ton of unexplainable pics, vids and eyewitness reports from very creditable people in NASA, Military, LEO's, Etc. that make ya go WTF? I think one of the most arrogant statements we could ever make is that we're the only form of intelligent life in this universe. I mean if we're it, this universe is screwed.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> Had no idea about all this (happening). I've always been into UFO - NOT the band - and there is simply no covering here. Strange.




They're in Italy as well, brother. Keep your eyes peeled for something that might look like this (a video taken from Italy on 10/10/2010): 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXm5UFy9MsU&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


Lord Jesus Christ, I just saw one close enough to see several colors in it. It's just fucking sitting over there to the west.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

NewReligion said:


> LOL, I like this one. Listen to the child running away in the back ground screaming "Oh My God".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKWZtimWShs



Yup ... that's it! What the fuck are they???


----------



## RazorDave

William Cooper always talked about an Alien Hoax to bring in a totalitarian government! He was in Naval Intelligence, and he was killed a few months after 9/11 in front of his house by cops. Also worth mentioning was that he said on air months before 9/11 that there was gonna be big event and it was probably gonna be blamed on phoney Osama Bin Laden



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQZBU4RGuTY[/ame]




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrTjPGy2k_U[/ame]

Keep in mind that the 2nd video was a broadcast in June 2001. Hear at 1: 55 especially


----------



## StootMonster

That was a great video on William Cooper.

I usually try to stay away from the 9/11 conspiracies. It's hard for me to wrestle in my mind that I may have served for a year over there, getting shot at, my friends getting killed - Because of a gov't ruse. 

So it's better for my mental stability and my already paranoid self to just not delve too deeply into conspiracies. I don't know that I would be able to handle knowing for a fact that my service was a great big hoax.


----------



## Roadburn

StootMonster said:


> That was a great video on William Cooper.
> 
> I usually try to stay away from the 9/11 conspiracies. It's hard for me to wrestle in my mind that I may have served for a year over there, getting shot at, my friends getting killed - Because of a gov't ruse.
> 
> So it's better for my mental stability and my already paranoid self to just not delve too deeply into conspiracies. I don't know that I would be able to handle knowing for a fact that my service was a great big hoax.



2 seperate things:

Been obsessed for a while about this conspiracy stuff. I dropped it though.
Interesting movie clip about William Cooper, never heard of the man.

2nd thing:
The only way to keep your sanity is to keep in mind that YOU did YOUR best. If someone manages to brainwash you in anyway, it's not your fault.
I'm in the same situation (although I never saw real action) as I'm on a militairy pension serving in the Royal Dutch Airforce for 4 years.
Bummer.
On the other hand I have all the time in the world to spend on my guitars and reading about conspiracies on tha intarwebz


----------



## Australian

My family and I saw three like that about 20 years ago. I'll never forget it.
We watched them for over 30 minutes as three red lights in the sky in the distant horizon, until the right one moved towards the middle one and disappeared and then the left one moved towards the middle one and then disappeared. Then the middle moved with speed and disappeared.
Whatever they were, I couldnt be shure, but it was an unforgettable moment.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Well, how's this for coincidence? Here's a report that came out on Fox News just today: 

"A U.N. biodiversity conference aims to address a simple problem: "We are destroying life on Earth," said the head of the U.N. Environment Program."

FoxNews.com - 'We Are Destroying Life on Earth,' UN Conference Claims


Does this tie into "aliens" coming to save our environment? Just saying the timing is curious to say the least.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Well, how's this for coincidence? Here's a report that came out on Fox News just today:
> 
> "A U.N. biodiversity conference aims to address a simple problem: "We are destroying life on Earth," said the head of the U.N. Environment Program."
> 
> FoxNews.com - 'We Are Destroying Life on Earth,' UN Conference Claims
> 
> 
> Does this tie into "aliens" coming to save our environment? Just saying the timing is curious to say the least.



this one goes along with "the day the earth stood still". classic. I have to read the rest of it but, that's the impression i got. I still would like to find out what's going on. more and more sightings but, no real coverage or explanation. i mean concrete evidence to support any assessment would be nice. I still can't say with any confidence WHAT these things are or what they're doind other than flying around.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> this one goes along with "the day the earth stood still". classic. I have to read the rest of it but, that's the impression i got. I still would like to find out what's going on. more and more sightings but, no real coverage or explanation. i mean concrete evidence to support any assessment would be nice. I still can't say with any confidence WHAT these things are or what they're doind other than flying around.



I'd like to know as well. I abhor sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but when I read something like that, with this kind of timing, it just kind of helps feed into what I've been thinking.

While the article didn't mention an "alien invasion", it did reference new species, the loss of species, a time urgency until we 'reach the point of no return', and of course the staggering financial costs, such as $6.6 trillion in damage (11% of global GDP), and of course the proposed transfer of wealth from developed, to developing, countries. 

Really, not too far from what Stanley Fulham discussed. 

Is it any wonder news organizations are going by way of the dinosaur? I mean, in it's full context, how is this not a pretty major story?


----------



## cptnkrunch

CRNYC, I have no doubt that people are seeing things in the sky but to say they could only be aircraft or ufo's I don't think so. The gov talked about projecting holographic images of Allah in compromising positions during the Gulf War, 20 yrs ago. We had the tech then, imagine what we can do now. To say we don't have halographic projection technology now that could produce images of ufo's or moving lights in the sky would be ignorrant, would also explain why people hear no sounds emmitted from these objects. Personally I wish they were aliens but I'm just not so sure anymore.
Gov conspirecy? I tend to think he knew a little more than he's revealing. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK-XATA-5gs[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I'd like to know as well. I abhor sounding like a conspiracy theorist, but when I read something like that, with this kind of timing, it just kind of helps feed into what I've been thinking.
> 
> While the article didn't mention an "alien invasion", it did reference new species, the loss of species, a time urgency until we 'reach the point of no return', and of course the staggering financial costs, such as $6.6 trillion in damage (11% of global GDP), and of course the proposed transfer of wealth from developed, to developing, countries.
> 
> Really, not too far from what Stanley Fulham discussed.
> 
> Is it any wonder news organizations are going by way of the dinosaur? I mean, in it's full context, how is this not a pretty major story?



Yeah i agree on all points made. well....i could see it being holographic projects for some of it but, we don't really know....there's stuff we don't know the gvmnt has and if we don't know what we haven't a clue on how much either or the scope in general.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> CRNYC, I have no doubt that people are seeing things in the sky but to say they could only be aircraft or ufo's I don't think so. The gov talked about projecting holographic images of Allah in compromising positions during the Gulf War, 20 yrs ago. We had the tech then, imagine what we can do now. To say we don't have halographic projection technology now that could produce images of ufo's or moving lights in the sky would be ignorrant, would also explain why people hear no sounds emmitted from these objects. Personally I wish they were aliens but I'm just not so sure anymore.
> Gov conspirecy? I tend to think he knew a little more than he's revealing.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK-XATA-5gs



Oh, I'm right there w/you, man. I think you're right on the money. In fact, I'll go as far as saying that I think you may very well bring up the most appropriate question of all: where is our money? 

We've gone decades accepting $500 hammers & $1,000 toilet seats. The numbers are such that I really don't have the capacity to put it into perspective. Because I want to use the word again tonight, it's staggering. 

It raises the question of: what exactly IS the space program? I mean, what on earth are they really doing up there? Is it really that far of a stretch to think that they could project holograms to reflect some kind of "alien presence"? For heavens sake, the movies and technology we get to see can be quite impressive ... just think about the stuff we have no idea about. 

Great post, man.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ok, that raises another question that just came to mind: why on earth would President Obama abandon the space program? With all that is going on up there, would it likely not be in our best interest to have a hand in it? Particularly with it's potential for danger if in the wrong hands?

Who knows. Maybe we're still involved with it, only on the down-low.


----------



## diesect20022000

yeah more questions than answers that's about the sum of it all. that reagan clip was unsettling...


----------



## cptnkrunch

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ok, that raises another question that just came to mind: why on earth would President Obama abandon the space program? With all that is going on up there, would it likely not be in our best interest to have a hand in it? Particularly with it's potential for danger if in the wrong hands?
> 
> Who knows. Maybe we're still involved with it, only on the down-low.


From my understanding the gov budget cuts projected were aimed more less at NASA's proposal to go to the moon again which is in the trillions of $'s and not at cutting all funding for NASA. NASA will always exist and have gov funding but the future focus I think will be more militant than space research. We all know the military and NASA are in bed together and I don't ever see that changing. The fact that NASA and the Soviet space program are somewhat as one now raises a few eyebrows to global domination by one power IMO.


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> From my understanding the gov budget cuts projected were aimed more less at NASA's proposal to go to the moon again which is in the trillions of $'s and not at cutting all funding for NASA. NASA will always exist and have gov funding but the future focus I think will be more militant than space research. We all know the military and NASA are in bed together and I don't ever see that changing. The fact that NASA and the Soviet space program are somewhat as one now raises a few eyebrows to global domination by one power IMO.



eyugh....shivers.


----------



## Wycked Lester

just a thought....if the gov was trying to make us think that aliens were taking over, then why is there no press about these sightings. It is as if they are trying to keep it quiet.

who knows,....kinda freaky though either way.


on another note,....how can you know there are no aliens.....most of the stars we can see are right here in our own neighborhood of the milky way. We can't even see 1% of the universe. Thats like scooping up a cup of sand off the beach, looking at every grain to see if there is a black grain....then, if you cant find one you proclaim "theres no black sand grains on earth" ....the possibilitys are beyond comprehension.


----------



## cptnkrunch

Wycked Lester said:


> just a thought....if the gov was trying to make us think that aliens were taking over, then why is there no press about these sightings. It is as if they are trying to keep it quiet.
> 
> who knows,....kinda freaky though either way.
> 
> 
> on another note,....how can you know there are no aliens.....most of the stars we can see are right here in our own neighborhood of the milky way. We can't even see 1% of the universe. Thats like scooping up a cup of sand off the beach, looking at every grain to see if there is a black grain....then, if you cant find one you proclaim "theres no black sand grains on earth" ....the possibilitys are beyond comprehension.


I think the gov has released just enough info to instill or provoke thought of ET life, and that may be their objective IDK. They also to some degree control the media. If they are playing with technology unknown to the general public and they are. I can guarantee they're not going to get out the chalkboard and spell it out for us, the less we know of their capabilities and their overall intentions the better off they are and the more we're in the dark, a perfect scenario for them.
As far as ET life elsewhere there is no doubt in my mind it exist. The beach sand is good example of what little we know.


----------



## diesect20022000

the beach sand comment confused me, elaborate please? I agree with the rest though.


----------



## Wycked Lester

diesect20022000 said:


> the beach sand comment confused me, elaborate please? I agree with the rest though.



Really? ok, look at it like this.....

Lets say you were doing an experiment to see if there are any such thing as Black (or pink) grains of sand,....so you go down to the beach and scoop up a cup of sand and take it home,...you pour it out and timestakeingly look at each and every grain and there is no black (or pink) grains to be found....so with this little bit of info you come to the conclusion "there are no black (or pink) grains of sand IN THE WHOLE WORLD......in other words, you have came to a conclusion that you believe to be reality, when if fact you only have about .000000001 % of the availible information.

That is what my arguement is to the people who say "there are NO aliens".....there is no way you can make that assumption based on the tiny bit of info we have about life in other solor systems.


......and some of those civilations coud have been developing millions of years before ours....look how far our civilization has advanced in like 50 years.....

......for millions of years people tried to figure out how to fly,...someone figured it out and only 60-70 years later we put a man on the moon.

......lil over 100 years ago we had cannons and muzzle loaders,...100 years later we have lazer guided missils that have pinpoint accuracy.....

....dude discovers electricty....50 years later we have the A bomb.

.....just think of where our technology will be in 100 years, 1000 years, 1,000,000 years (provided we're still here)

.....if there are other civilizations out there, they could easily be at that point.....on the contrary, they could still be in some sort of caveman era.....certainly not the ones who are visiting us......

.....scary thing is, if they have the technology to come here,...they have the technology to do any fucking thing they want to/with us.


----------



## RazorDave

I like your points Capkrunch. The goverment defenitly has technology to fool us. William Cooper said its at least 50-100 years ahead of whatever is in the mainstream. So they could display holographic UFO's, Planes, ect. Sounds tin foil but its dam true. Lots of supressed Tesla technology as well. Also, Haarp Technology too. They can create Earthquakes. Coincidence that there has been so many natural disasters in the last 5 years?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnRPZOUVhJ4[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

Wycked Lester said:


> Really? ok, look at it like this.....
> 
> Lets say you were doing an experiment to see if there are any such thing as Black (or pink) grains of sand,....so you go down to the beach and scoop up a cup of sand and take it home,...you pour it out and timestakeingly look at each and every grain and there is no black (or pink) grains to be found....so with this little bit of info you come to the conclusion "there are no black (or pink) grains of sand IN THE WHOLE WORLD......in other words, you have came to a conclusion that you believe to be reality, when if fact you only have about .000000001 % of the availible information.
> 
> That is what my arguement is to the people who say "there are NO aliens".....there is no way you can make that assumption based on the tiny bit of info we have about life in other solor systems.
> 
> ......and some of those civilations coud have been developing millions of years before ours....look how far our civilization has advanced in like 50 years.....
> 
> ......for millions of years people tried to figure out how to fly,...someone figured it out and only 60-70 years later we put a man on the moon.
> 
> ......lil over 100 years ago we had cannons and muzzle loaders,...100 years later we have lazer guided missils that have pinpoint accuracy.....
> 
> ....dude discovers electricty....50 years later we have the A bomb.
> 
> .....just think of where our technology will be in 100 years, 1000 years, 1,000,000 years (provided we're still here)
> 
> .....if there are other civilizations out there, they could easily be at that point.....on the contrary, they could still be in some sort of caveman era.....certainly not the ones who are visiting us......
> 
> .....scary thing is, if they have the technology to come here,...they have the technology to do any fucking thing they want to/with us.



okay. I've never heard it before so just saying "it's beach sand" didn't compute.ty
i get the association though. just the way he phrased it and not having heard it before had NO clue what he was driving at. i didn't know if it was to be some metaphor or a literal remark involving beach sand..


----------



## Wycked Lester

if you go back and look at the beach sand post you'll see that he was quoting me explaining it the first time........but np


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Wycked Lester said:


> if you go back and look at the beach sand post you'll see that he was quoting me explaining it the first time........but np



That's a good comparison. I didn't know the numbers off the top of my head, so I had to go look it up the quote, but Stephan Hawking, in discussing the possibility of "alien life" had stated that the possibility is very likely due to his explanation that in the universe, there are over 100 billion galaxies, each of which have hundreds of millions of stars. If nothing else, I suppose that certainly opens up the window of the possibilities out there.


----------



## awall1231

hey there guys. two days ago about 6:00 am cst i saw a light coming toward me in the sky. it was pretty far off but it caught my attention. ive always been fascinated with aircraft. first thing i noticed was no marker lights blinkung. second the altitude was lower than commercial flights i have watched in this area. the light from it was very bright. i figured it was a plane that maybe didnt have its makere beacons on for some reason. as it passed over head i couldnt make out a shape at all. just a light. even as it had passed over me the light did not diminish in intensity. now if it was a planes headlights i would not have been able to see them after it passed. or at least not at the same brightness. there was also no sound from it. it was high up but i watch aircraft in my area and can always hear them even if faintly and at high altitudes. i had my wife come outside and look at it also and she said it must be a plane but when i pointed out why i didnt think it was, she didnt want to hear of it and went into the house. i have also noticed alot of activity worldwide of late. I am in Northwest Arkansas and this was on 10-18-10. its happening in other places here in the US


----------



## diesect20022000

Wycked Lester said:


> if you go back and look at the beach sand post you'll see that he was quoting me explaining it the first time........but np



ah okay. Cool.


----------



## diesect20022000

i hate to admit this but, there was a clust of six of those orbs waaaaay up in the sky this morn at 3:30-4:00am. i went in after about 20 min cuz it's COLD but, they stayed in roughly the same spot but, traded off diving in and out of the center one to two at a time then back in their little cluster. how far up they were leads me to think they were not actualy above my area per se but, yeah they were up there. It almost looked like a group of kittens at play the way they moved. very odd but, not threatening at all other than i have no idea what they actualy are.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

awall1231 said:


> hey there guys. two days ago about 6:00 am cst i saw a light coming toward me in the sky. it was pretty far off but it caught my attention. ive always been fascinated with aircraft. first thing i noticed was no marker lights blinkung. second the altitude was lower than commercial flights i have watched in this area. the light from it was very bright. i figured it was a plane that maybe didnt have its makere beacons on for some reason. as it passed over head i couldnt make out a shape at all. just a light. even as it had passed over me the light did not diminish in intensity. now if it was a planes headlights i would not have been able to see them after it passed. or at least not at the same brightness. there was also no sound from it. it was high up but i watch aircraft in my area and can always hear them even if faintly and at high altitudes. i had my wife come outside and look at it also and she said it must be a plane but when i pointed out why i didnt think it was, she didnt want to hear of it and went into the house. i have also noticed alot of activity worldwide of late. I am in Northwest Arkansas and this was on 10-18-10. its happening in other places here in the US



Hi awall1231, 

Welcome to the forum! It's nice to see that this thread has caught the attention of people outside of the "marshall community". 

I'm really very happy to have you here so you can share your experience. In fact, I'd really like to get as many people on here as possible who can share what they have been seeing as well. It's only through strength in numbers that this story will get out and people will start paying closer attention to their surroundings. For the most part, the media is either covering just bits and pieces w/out taking everything into context, or just scrubbing it completely.

What you noticed, w/respect to the light staying the same brightness regardless of positioning, is the first thing that tipped me off as well. I'm use to seeing planes/copters literally every time I look out my window ... and like you, what I saw was absolutely not an airplane or helicopter. Do you recall what color the light(s) were? Did they change colors? Stay the same? Emit different colors? 

Thanks again for being here


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> i hate to admit this but, there was a clust of six of those orbs waaaaay up in the sky this morn at 3:30-4:00am. i went in after about 20 min cuz it's COLD but, they stayed in roughly the same spot but, traded off diving in and out of the center one to two at a time then back in their little cluster. how far up they were leads me to think they were not actualy above my area per se but, yeah they were up there. It almost looked like a group of kittens at play the way they moved. very odd but, not threatening at all other than i have no idea what they actualy are.



Wow, that's really quite something to see six of them! 

Man, I'm really glad someone else on the forum saw this as well ... finally gives this a lot more legitimacy on here other than having to just take my word for it. I know some of the things I've been saying must have sounded like I'm a lunatic or on drugs. 

So, what went through your mind when you spotted them? 

Did they stay the same color? Did they blink at all? Did you hear anything?

I find it interesting that awall1231 mentioned not hearing any sounds, because that seems to be fairly consistent from most of the reports ... that it's dead silent. That would give some credibility to the belief that they are holograms ... or, of course, some sort of advanced military craft we are unaware of.


----------



## Paperbaghead

I just joined after finding this thread. I live in Bratislava, Slovakia and saw 5 fiery colored "orbs" on October 8, 2010 - just after midnight. This is the second time I've seen this phenomena over the past year in Bratislava. 

I have a fifth floor apartment with a view overlooking the castle, and a large part of the old town area. (My view is better than some might be in this particular area of town, where most apartment buildings are smaller.)

It's eerie to say the least. Never in my life have I seen anything like it - and it has now happened twice in one year. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills. Youtube shows media video of an earlier formation in Slovakia, though I've seen no other accounts of what I witnessed on the 8th. They lasted approximately 20 minutes on that date and moved in very specific formations. In particular - a v shape with one "leg" longer than the other.

I have NEVER bought into conspiracy theories. This is becoming too much of a coincidence to deny. I'm embarrassed to post this, yet my sighting is so similar to what others here have seen that I thought you might like to know about it. I wish I'd had a way to record what I saw, but at the time I rationalized that there might have been another logical explanation.

I am a well educated 31-year-old, and I am honestly pretty spooked at the possibilities - as hard as that is to admit.

Thank you for the thread.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Here's a new video from a television news report last night from Richmond, VA. Looks like some good video footage someone caught of the same sightings.

Here are my thoughts: 

1) It's nice to see a television station pick up on something that startled people. I think it shows a responsibility to the viewers, and the community at large. (pssst., that's a hint for those of you, the news networks/papers, that are skirting their responsibilities!).

2) While I would imagine the anchors have assistants to do the actual investigative reporting leg work (so I'm not blaming anchors), I can't help but wonder how in the hell any of them have jobs (meaning the people doing the leg work). How, with everything that's been taking place worldwide, could you not tie what you are seeing in your hometown, to what's happening everywhere in the globe? Are they just lazy? Is it a lack of intellectual curiosity? I just don't get it ... just seems to me that they could have reported this with much more professionalism and accuracy ... half-ass work is neither professional, nor accurate. 

Here's the vid: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UPI46biNfQ[/ame]


----------



## awall1231

crossroadsnyc said:


> Hi awall1231,
> 
> Welcome to the forum! It's nice to see that this thread has caught the attention of people outside of the "marshall community".
> 
> I'm really very happy to have you here so you can share your experience. In fact, I'd really like to get as many people on here as possible who can share what they have been seeing as well. It's only through strength in numbers that this story will get out and people will start paying closer attention to their surroundings. For the most part, the media is either covering just bits and pieces w/out taking everything into context, or just scrubbing it completely.
> 
> What you noticed, w/respect to the light staying the same brightness regardless of positioning, is the first thing that tipped me off as well. I'm use to seeing planes/copters literally every time I look out my window ... and like you, what I saw was absolutely not an airplane or helicopter. Do you recall what color the light(s) were? Did they change colors? Stay the same? Emit different colors?
> 
> Thanks again for being here



It didnt change colors. it was a amberish white light that stayed constant. i think the lack of sound from it was the strangest thing for me


----------



## Paperbaghead

Just to add if you're collecting information - they were very slow moving, but definitely moved with a purpose. They were too tight to be a series of planes moving out of town (on top of which, we don't have that many flights leaving at once from Bratislava).

They did not change color - they were an orange color - and I did not stay outside to see what happened to them, but an hour later I went out for a smoke and they were gone. I saw them for about 20 minutes, but they could have lasted longer as I did not see them appear or leave. By the time I went inside they had aligned in a somewhat curved line. It was very quiet out - but that is not unusual for my neighborhood at this time of year.

Unfortunately most searches for "UFO Bratislava" will bring you to a thematic restaurant at the top of one of our bridges, so I haven't found much else to corroborate what I saw.

Thanks again - I will keep up with the thread & hope that more people come forward. A year ago I would have looked at a posting like my own here and thought - "nutjob" !! 

It is becoming too difficult to deny that - whatever it is - there is something happening.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Wow, that's really quite something to see six of them!
> 
> Man, I'm really glad someone else on the forum saw this as well ... finally gives this a lot more legitimacy on here other than having to just take my word for it. I know some of the things I've been saying must have sounded like I'm a lunatic or on drugs.
> 
> So, what went through your mind when you spotted them? *"holy crap they're really out there!"*/DIESECT
> 
> Did they stay the same color? Did they blink at all? Did you hear anything?*no,too far*/DIESECT
> 
> I find it interesting that awall1231 mentioned not hearing any sounds, because that seems to be fairly consistent from most of the reports ... that it's dead silent. That would give some credibility to the belief that they are holograms ... or, of course, some sort of advanced military craft we are unaware of.


NO sound though they were clearly so high that it would have been hard to hear anything anyway. they altered in shades of white and yellowish but, mostly within those hughes. it really kind of gave me the kitten impression or the group of fuys at a bar laughing and doing the shoulder punch while telling jokes (weird i know but, that's what went through my head). it really seemed....playful is the word i'm looking for. I had no sense of dread at all...almost kind of relaxed me in a way....i think it was because i saw them first hand and they seemed playful though that is still unnerving. I mostly felt a sense of awe...the way they were moving clearly defyed our commercialy known laws of physics. The thing that struck me most BESIDES the seemingly playful nature of their movements (which seemed to me to clearly indicate direct communication as well) was that they NEVER formed the triangular pattern or any real shape as usualy seen in the vids (minus Moscow and a few others). It wasn't surreal either...it was VERY much like stargazing in general, i wasn't detached at all. The felling/impression of playfulness STILL baffles me but, that's what i got from their movements,levity so to speak, a very light hearted sort of thing. they seemed to yellow more as they moved as well but, at a standstill they were the usual solid white. there was ONE that upon diving center turned a reddish hue but, once it did it vanished the rest stayed accordingly. That stood out too because it was ONLY the ONE and ONLY when it DOVE TO CENTER THEN VANISHED. so something with their hue seems to POSSIBLY be altering BECAUSE of how FAST they move from what i gatherd in observing them. witch points to them still being subject to our known laws of physics...SUPER confusing lol. they changed on movement and speed though.


----------



## Paperbaghead

Another theory along the gov't conspiracy lines... having to do with the global military industrial complex & current woeful economic times.

The triangle certainly looks like footage I saw of the Richmond UFO. 
However, no idea why those of us in out-of-the-way locations (or even downright rural locations), worldwide would factor into this explanation.

This also does not explain the differences between the triangles and what Diesect, myself, and others have seen - which all vary somewhat.

An Economic Explanation For UFO Sightings | The Daily Feed | Minyanville.com


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Paperbaghead said:


> I just joined after finding this thread. I live in Bratislava, Slovakia and saw 5 fiery colored "orbs" on October 8, 2010 - just after midnight. This is the second time I've seen this phenomena over the past year in Bratislava.
> 
> I have a fifth floor apartment with a view overlooking the castle, and a large part of the old town area. (My view is better than some might be in this particular area of town, where most apartment buildings are smaller.)
> 
> It's eerie to say the least. Never in my life have I seen anything like it - and it has now happened twice in one year. I feel like I'm taking crazy pills. Youtube shows media video of an earlier formation in Slovakia, though I've seen no other accounts of what I witnessed on the 8th. They lasted approximately 20 minutes on that date and moved in very specific formations. In particular - a v shape with one "leg" longer than the other.
> 
> I have NEVER bought into conspiracy theories. This is becoming too much of a coincidence to deny. I'm embarrassed to post this, yet my sighting is so similar to what others here have seen that I thought you might like to know about it. I wish I'd had a way to record what I saw, but at the time I rationalized that there might have been another logical explanation.
> 
> I am a well educated 31-year-old, and I am honestly pretty spooked at the possibilities - as hard as that is to admit.
> 
> Thank you for the thread.



Hi Paperbaghead, 

Welcome to the forum, man! 

A home with a window overlooking a castle? I have to admit jealousy haha. That sounds terrific. 

Ok, this is going to be long ... I hope you read it all, because about half way through, up until the end, is very important. In fact, it's critical to the whole discussion. 

Your posting gave me a bit of a chuckle, because I think the way you are interpreting it is much the same way I have ... wondering if I'm crazy, and feeling a need to somehow justify what I saw. Well, all I can say is that I don't think you're crazy. 

What IS crazy is why on earth we're not hearing about this in the news. I mean, we're not exactly neighbors, so for people to have the same experiences throughout the world is more than a coincidence ... it's a top news story ... period. 

As for taking information, no, I'm not doing anything official ... just more of a general curiosity. Most of the footage I've watched, as well as all but one that we saw, were the same as what you describe ... orange/yellow/white mix, I guess. I saw one the other day where it was basically a white/red/blue mix ... like white at the core, but a little red/blue around the edges ... it's kind of hard to describe. The other thing that stood out was that it appeared much closer than the others we saw. Also, I watched some videos where they were colored as well ... but it was either a solid red or solid blue. I haven't seen anything like that here though. 

You ask a critical question in your last post, which deals with how all of this would affect you. About the best way I can describe it, is that if they are attempting to establish a "New World Order", well, that includes everyone on the globe ... I mean that literally ... every single person on the globe. Nobody escapes it. Which would explain why these sightings are taking place all over the world if in fact that's what's going on. 

It's a system of worldwide government, run by a select few "elites" (and by "elites", I mean people with the kind of money all but a select few in the world could possibly imagine ... people like George Soros ... and I can all but guarantee you he'd play a major hand). It would be a worldwide government that's part USSR, part Nazi Germany, Part Communist China, Part Communist North Korea, with a nice heavy helping of the kind of slavery our very own country right here in the USA use to practice prior to the Civil War. 

I can't stress it enough: it's the worst nightmare humanity could ever begin to imagine. Slavery. Poverty. Sadness. Famine. Death. Our lives as we know them would be gone. I think the best current example to point to would be that of Communist North Korea ... a system that's bankrupt for all but a select few. The rest work for the "state", and eat what they are given.

As Margaret Thatcher said: "At some point you run out of other people's money." 

I referenced Margaret Thatcher on purpose, because I think she's a beacon of an example of the exact type of person that reflects the exact reason why everything I just described will, ultimately, fail yet again. 

A New World Order has been the goal of tyranny from the first time man had their first fist fight. It's one of those negative traits that's engrained in the worst among us. It's the guy who beats his wife. It's the mother that burns her kids to keep quiet. It's the high school jock that rapes the shy girl who won't say anything. 

What all of those have in common, from the husband, to the mother, to the jock, is that they thrive in the art of deceit. They are master manipulators. They tell you what you want to hear in order to get what they want. The recurring problem, however, is that once you've been roped in, well, the real husband, mother, and jock show you who they really are. 

Going back to Margaret Thatcher, I use her as the example because she's (despite being British), the embodiment of "Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness" ... those the the qualities that matter, and in the end, always topple the Tyrant. 

I also use her as an example because Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness are not just American ideals and principles. They're the ideals and principles of every free or slaved man and woman on earth. 

I point this out because even under a worst case scenario, when presented with the choice of Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness or New World Order Tyranny, well, the Tyrants don't stand a chance. Despite trying time and time and time again, they have accomplished nothing more than failure time and time and time again.

He who fires the first shot loses, and the Tyrant always fires the first shot.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Hi Paperbaghead,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, man!
> 
> A home with a window overlooking a castle? I have to admit jealousy haha. That sounds terrific.
> 
> Ok, this is going to be long ... I hope you read it all, because about half way through, up until the end, is very important. In fact, it's critical to the whole discussion.
> 
> Your posting gave me a bit of a chuckle, because I think the way you are interpreting it is much the same way I have ... wondering if I'm crazy, and feeling a need to somehow justify what I saw. Well, all I can say is that I don't think you're crazy.
> 
> What IS crazy is why on earth we're not hearing about this in the news. I mean, we're not exactly neighbors, so for people to have the same experiences throughout the world is more than a coincidence ... it's a top news story ... period.
> 
> As for taking information, no, I'm not doing anything official ... just more of a general curiosity. Most of the footage I've watched, as well as all but one that we saw, were the same as what you describe ... orange/yellow/white mix, I guess. I saw one the other day where it was basically a white/red/blue mix ... like white at the core, but a little red/blue around the edges ... it's kind of hard to describe. The other thing that stood out was that it appeared much closer than the others we saw. Also, I watched some videos where they were colored as well ... but it was either a solid red or solid blue. I haven't seen anything like that here though.
> 
> You ask a critical question in your last post, which deals with how all of this would affect you. About the best way I can describe it, is that if they are attempting to establish a "New World Order", well, that includes everyone on the globe ... I mean that literally ... every single person on the globe. Nobody escapes it. Which would explain why these sightings are taking place all over the world if in fact that's what's going on.
> 
> It's a system of worldwide government, run by a select few "elites" (and by "elites", I mean people with the kind of money all but a select few in the world could possibly imagine ... people like George Soros ... and I can all but guarantee you he'd play a major hand). It would be a worldwide government that's part USSR, part Nazi Germany, Part Communist China, Part Communist North Korea, with a nice heavy helping of the kind of slavery our very own country right here in the USA use to practice prior to the Civil War.
> 
> I can't stress it enough: it's the worst nightmare humanity could ever begin to imagine. Slavery. Poverty. Sadness. Famine. Death. Our lives as we know them would be gone. I think the best current example to point to would be that of Communist North Korea ... a system that's bankrupt for all but a select few. The rest work for the "state", and eat what they are given.
> 
> As Margaret Thatcher said: "At some point you run out of other people's money."
> 
> I referenced Margaret Thatcher on purpose, because I think she's a beacon of an example of the exact type of person that reflects the exact reason why everything I just described will, ultimately, fail yet again.
> 
> A New World Order has been the goal of tyranny from the first time man had their first fist fight. It's one of those negative traits that's engrained in the worst among us. It's the guy who beats his wife. It's the mother that burns her kids to keep quiet. It's the high school jock that rapes the shy girl who won't say anything.
> 
> What all of those have in common, from the husband, to the mother, to the jock, is that they thrive in the art of deceit. They are master manipulators. They tell you what you want to hear in order to get what they want. The recurring problem, however, is that once you've been roped in, well, the real husband, mother, and jock show you who they really are.
> 
> Going back to Margaret Thatcher, I use her as the example because she's (despite being British), the embodiment of "Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness" ... those the the qualities that matter, and in the end, always topple the Tyrant.
> 
> I also use her as an example because Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness are not just American ideals and principles. They're the ideals and principles of every free or slaved man and woman on earth.
> 
> I point this out because even under a worst case scenario, when presented with the choice of Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness or New World Order Tyranny, well, the Tyrants don't stand a chance. Despite trying time and time and time again, they have accomplished nothing more than failure time and time and time again.
> 
> He who fires the first shot loses, and the Tyrant always fires the first shot.



Yeah i was fully prepared to be scoffed at for becoming a part of this "admission" but, i agree....the POSSIBLE implications are too grim to ignore it and that's what's going on.....it's being set into play for some reason and though my viewing gave me no negative impressions the overall implications are not possitive...if it's local or not there should be coverage and QUESTIONS but, there's minimal coverage and no real explanation...jus "hmm...that's weird...today a woman slipped on a slurpy at wall-fart..."


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> NO sound though they were clearly so high that it would have been hard to hear anything anyway. they altered in shades of white and yellowish but, mostly within those hughes. it really kind of gave me the kitten impression or the group of fuys at a bar laughing and doing the shoulder punch while telling jokes (weird i know but, that's what went through my head). it really seemed....playful is the word i'm looking for. I had no sense of dread at all...almost kind of relaxed me in a way....i think it was because i saw them first hand and they seemed playful though that is still unnerving. I mostly felt a sense of awe...the way they were moving clearly defyed our commercialy known laws of physics. The thing that struck me most BESIDES the seemingly playful nature of their movements (which seemed to me to clearly indicate direct communication as well) was that they NEVER formed the triangular pattern or any real shape as usualy seen in the vids (minus Moscow and a few others). It wasn't surreal either...it was VERY much like stargazing in general, i wasn't detached at all. The felling/impression of playfulness STILL baffles me but, that's what i got from their movements,levity so to speak, a very light hearted sort of thing. they seemed to yellow more as they moved as well but, at a standstill they were the usual solid white. there was ONE that upon diving center turned a reddish hue but, once it did it vanished the rest stayed accordingly. That stood out too because it was ONLY the ONE and ONLY when it DOVE TO CENTER THEN VANISHED. so something with their hue seems to POSSIBLY be altering BECAUSE of how FAST they move from what i gatherd in observing them. witch points to them still being subject to our known laws of physics...SUPER confusing lol. they changed on movement and speed though.



The kitten description is pretty funny. I can see how the spots could look like paws. Did the communicating thing look like morse code description from Richmond, VA? That's pretty interesting. Guess that could be a sign of communication, a version of a hologram, or alien ship headlights running low, and thus flickering, after a long, long journey (the last one was a joke  )


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> The kitten description is pretty funny. I can see how the spots could look like paws. Did the communicating thing look like morse code description from Richmond, VA? That's pretty interesting. Guess that could be a sign of communication, a version of a hologram, or alien ship headlights running low, and thus flickering, after a long, long journey (the last one was a joke  )



I could see the morse code anology actualy. They seemed like waht neurotypicals look like to me when interpreting "body language". I have AS so i don't have those instincts i have to observe the way people behave to consciously go thru a list and discern what's "appropriate" in response. That's what it looked like to me was something under the surface being communicated that i can't pick up on...they were CLEARLY communicating though and yeah they were flickering at times i guess....that was hard to see because they were so far up but, it seemed like their colors darkened with movement..in correspondance to their movement though the one that went redbefore dissapearing...my impression of that was just how odd comparitively because they were all white then off white to a slight yellow...all withing the whitish realm though otherwise.


----------



## axl2

Just read this entire thread. I'm gonna have to keep updated here. The coincidences are too much for me at this point to rub off as nothing with all these major cities. I live far from Toronto. But I'll keep an eye out in the night skies. It's either a hoax or something out of the independence day is going on lol Don't know what other option there would be at this point, while gathering all the facts here.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> Yeah i was fully prepared to be scoffed at for becoming a part of this "admission" but, i agree....the POSSIBLE implications are too grim to ignore it and that's what's going on.....it's being set into play for some reason and though my viewing gave me no negative impressions the overall implications are not possitive...if it's local or not there should be coverage and QUESTIONS but, there's minimal coverage and no real explanation...jus "hmm...that's weird...today a woman slipped on a slurpy at wall-fart..."



That's the thing that is starting to irritate me. The fact that people around the world are noticing things, recording them, and wondering what in the hell is going on, and it's being disregarded by the media, is such a blatant disregard for their responsibilities to the public that it's shameful. Not only shameful, but, as you note the possible implications, it's flat out dangerous. 

Along those lines, I've noticed something fairly disturbing. When I've tried doing searches on this subject, I get directed to primarily to sites that are advocating the position that "aliens are invading!". I've gone through a number of them, and they are presented in a way that, honestly, is quite scary. If you are seeing these ufo's, and are searching for information on why, and you are only coming across sites that deal with advocating the position that "aliens are coming!", then I can see how that would generate a great deal of fear. 

If you're not familiar with history, those sites can present "information" in a way that's, while inaccurate, very convincing. For example, I came across a number where they were talking about something called the Anunnaki aliens. One of the sites brought up Queen Nefertiti, and went into great detail about how she was an alien, and it was her head shape that proved it ... enlongated in the back ... and that "proved" she had a larger brain, thus being an alien. However, they failed to point out that cranial shaping was very popular at that time, and a look of a larger head in the back was a sign of greater intelligence and prestige. It was a very common practice. 

Also, I was on another site where they were again talking about the Anunnaki aliens, and using the pyramids, such as in Egypt, as "proof" that aliens were around because they didn't have the tools to do it otherwise. What they fail to account for is that those pyramids were worked on by about 20,000 men, over the course of about 20 years to build. It's not like the automatically just appeared out of nowhere. The Pharos would plan for themselves as soon as they took power, so they could have them at the time of death. It's just a really poor understanding of history. 

Another site went into detail about how certain artifacts found in tombs, or on walls, or in scripts, show pictures of men who were carved, proportionally, much larger than other people in the picture ... this again, was "proof" that aliens exist, since the aliens were apparently much taller. This didn't take into account that they were likely drawn larger out of reverence to their position in society. 

So yeah, the combination of information not being presented in the media, and the raft of misinformation found when searching for answers, is troubling to say the least. Gives me another thing to be conspiratorial about: if this IS some kind of false flag, I wonder how many of those "aliens are coming!" sites are being run by people on the inside just running a psychological warfare campaign ... either way, I find it curious.


----------



## diesect20022000

Okay, here's a better wording of my impression. It seemed like i was watching a childrens field trip. where they were supposed to be checking out theexhibits they were more occupied in playing with eachother. That's my impression of what I PERSONALY saw.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's the thing that is starting to irritate me. The fact that people around the world are noticing things, recording them, and wondering what in the hell is going on, and it's being disregarded by the media, is such a blatant disregard for their responsibilities to the public that it's shameful. Not only shameful, but, as you note the possible implications, it's flat out dangerous.
> 
> Along those lines, I've noticed something fairly disturbing. When I've tried doing searches on this subject, I get directed to primarily to sites that are advocating the position that "aliens are invading!". I've gone through a number of them, and they are presented in a way that, honestly, is quite scary. If you are seeing these ufo's, and are searching for information on why, and you are only coming across sites that deal with advocating the position that "aliens are coming!", then I can see how that would generate a great deal of fear.
> If you're not familiar with history, those sites can present "information" in a way that's, while inaccurate, very convincing. For example, I came across a number where they were talking about something called the Anunnaki aliens. One of the sites brought up Queen Nefertiti, and went into great detail about how she was an alien, and it was her head shape that proved it ... enlongated in the back ... and that "proved" she had a larger brain, thus being an alien. However, they failed to point out that cranial shaping was very popular at that time, and a look of a larger head in the back was a sign of greater intelligence and prestige. It was a very common practice.
> 
> Also, I was on another site where they were again talking about the Anunnaki aliens, and using the pyramids, such as in Egypt, as "proof" that aliens were around because they didn't have the tools to do it otherwise. What they fail to account for is that those pyramids were worked on by about 20,000 men, over the course of about 20 years to build. It's not like the automatically just appeared out of nowhere. The Pharos would plan for themselves as soon as they took power, so they could have them at the time of death. It's just a really poor understanding of history.
> 
> Another site went into detail about how certain artifacts found in tombs, or on walls, or in scripts, show pictures of men who were carved, proportionally, much larger than other people in the picture ... this again, was "proof" that aliens exist, since the aliens were apparently much taller. This didn't take into account that they were likely drawn larger out of reverence to their position in society.
> 
> So yeah, the combination of information not being presented in the media, and the raft of misinformation found when searching for answers, is troubling to say the least. Gives me another thing to be conspiratorial about: if this IS some kind of false flag, I wonder how many of those "aliens are coming!" sites are being run by people on the inside just running a psychological warfare campaign ... either way, I find it curious.



Yeah i know what you're refering to in all cases. I remember studying the head shapers in history class actualy. I used to go to the nat history museum when i lived in Chicago all the time too. That's a fairly blatant disregard for historical information as with the pharoes and pyramids too.

I was pretty into history,sciences etc.


----------



## diesect20022000

That goes along with the whole sloppiness of it all seeming like someone's trying to make us think that we're not supposed to be catching it....like a really bad movie where even PLASTERED and in another room you can discern key plot points but, at the end it's supposed to convey a feeling of the viewer as being "clever" for "catching" these things....SLOPPY....it seems deliberately sloppy imo.


----------



## Roadburn

Some contradictions:

If they want us to know they are there, they would contact us and show themselves.
If they want to be secretive, they wouldn't show themselves or contact us.

Now... we have technology that allows transmissions to be beamed to certain coördinates. No one else can recieve those transmissions unless you can manage to place a receiver in that beam (This is how submarines communicate. Very very hard to intercept those transmission).
So... why would they use lights (which we can see ofcourse) to communicate amongst themselves and try to be secretive at the same time?


----------



## Paperbaghead

Thanks for the response.

(Edited so as not to insult any overseas friends, but I do agree that it may be likely a movement by certain key world figures.)

Let's just say - I sincerely hope that it is aliens. That thought does not disturb me. In fact, in a scientific context, it is an exciting thought. 

I see these questions elsewhere on other forums - people over the last 2 weeks who have seen lights - and those who have witnessed something are being ridiculed. It is a relief to find a venue where we can have an intelligent discussion about the implications.

You are spot on - general searches for the topics almost exclusively lead to invasion type theories.

An interesting video of Slovakian lights last year that I did not see, yet look similar to what happened on Oct 8th:
Youtube search: "UFO IN SLOVAKIA - POLICE TAPES"

Again - "These things were captured on 27.6.2010 all over spain, turkey, canada, uk, poland, italy, moscow, netherlands, germany, sweden, usa..."

Wonder if we start to put everything together - if this goes back a few months as well... By the time we're all hearing about it, that may be likely - that it began a while back. It takes people time to talk about things like this. It is interesting that sightings are clustered around certain dates all over the world. October may only be the most recent crop.


----------



## lot21

Greetings all.
Crossroadsnyc, saw your post on the Blaze so I followed it here. I
play a little so I signed up.
I don’t think you are nuts in anyway. My interest has been peeked by
all the recent sighting as well. I’m reading this book and I highly
suggest you visit the web site.

UFOs: Generals, Pilots and Government Officials Go On the Record | by Leslie Kean

UFO’s Generals, Pilots, and Government Officials Go on the Record.

The author has a practical, common sense, approach to this
controversial issue. Navigate over to the blog section and check out
some of her interviews. They have links to many on there. You will not
feel stupid about brining up this issue, I assure you. 

Sounds like you listen to Alex Jones?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Paperbaghead said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> (Edited so as not to insult any overseas friends, but I do agree that it may be likely a movement by certain key world figures.)
> 
> Let's just say - I sincerely hope that it is aliens. That thought does not disturb me. In fact, in a scientific context, it is an exciting thought.
> 
> I see these questions elsewhere on other forums - people over the last 2 weeks who have seen lights - and those who have witnessed something are being ridiculed. It is a relief to find a venue where we can have an intelligent discussion about the implications.
> 
> You are spot on - general searches for the topics almost exclusively lead to invasion type theories.
> 
> An interesting video of Slovakian lights last year that I did not see, yet look similar to what happened on Oct 8th:
> Youtube search: "UFO IN SLOVAKIA - POLICE TAPES"
> 
> Again - "These things were captured on 27.6.2010 all over spain, turkey, canada, uk, poland, italy, moscow, netherlands, germany, sweden, usa..."
> 
> Wonder if we start to put everything together - if this goes back a few months as well... By the time we're all hearing about it, that may be likely - that it began a while back. It takes people time to talk about things like this. It is interesting that sightings are clustered around certain dates all over the world. October may only be the most recent crop.



You mean this one? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4WhPLE6qOs[/ame]



We haven't seen anything close to that size.

You're right about the stuff that was caught on video from earlier this year. I put in ufo sightings 2010 into youtube and a ton of stuff came up. All looks pretty much the same.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

You know, I want to clarify something I mentioned earlier that I don't want taken the wrong way. I think the way it was presented could cause confusion w/respect to which way I was pointing the finger. 

I had mentioned people in the US Government who would be willing to go along with the idea of a world wide government, such as Obama/McCain/Reid/Graham/Pelosi/etc., but that does not mean I am implying they would be in on what's really going on, but rather, cave into the pressure of moving in that direction should they be provoked into thinking that's the logical direction to take. In fact, this rings true with likely 99% of the countries worldwide. Yes, there are a lot of sickening despots, but I think most want the best for their countrymen (even if they fail miserably at the approach at times). 

Something with this magnitude could really only be pulled off by a relatively small, and completely secret group of influential money-men. People we likely know as public figures, as well as people we have no idea about, as they likely appear totally disconnected from anything of the sort. For as much power as heads of state around the world, as well as their government representatives have, I don't think it's any secret that the people oiling the wheels at the highest levels are the ones who ultimately dictate the direction the vehicle is going to go. And despite openly suspecting this, for one reason or another, we've all tolerated this behavior with the excuse of "well, I guess that's just how things work ... what can you really do?". 

I say plenty. If we didn't tolerate it to begin with, we wouldn't be sitting here discussing the most outlandish theories we could possibly come up with.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Roadburn said:


> Some contradictions:
> 
> If they want us to know they are there, they would contact us and show themselves.
> If they want to be secretive, they wouldn't show themselves or contact us.
> 
> Now... we have technology that allows transmissions to be beamed to certain coördinates. No one else can recieve those transmissions unless you can manage to place a receiver in that beam (This is how submarines communicate. Very very hard to intercept those transmission).
> So... why would they use lights (which we can see ofcourse) to communicate amongst themselves and try to be secretive at the same time?



All good points. All good questions. You're making more sense than what's been seen in the sky.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

lot21 said:


> Greetings all.
> Crossroadsnyc, saw your post on the Blaze so I followed it here. I
> play a little so I signed up.
> I don’t think you are nuts in anyway. My interest has been peeked by
> all the recent sighting as well. I’m reading this book and I highly
> suggest you visit the web site.
> 
> UFOs: Generals, Pilots and Government Officials Go On the Record | by Leslie Kean
> 
> UFO’s Generals, Pilots, and Government Officials Go on the Record.
> 
> The author has a practical, common sense, approach to this
> controversial issue. Navigate over to the blog section and check out
> some of her interviews. They have links to many on there. You will not
> feel stupid about brining up this issue, I assure you.
> 
> Sounds like you listen to Alex Jones?


 
Hi lot21, 

Yeah, I was happy to see them (theblaze) pick up on the story, if even just a little bit. They were the first ones I've seen to have made any sort of connection between the conflicting explanations in NYC & El Paso. I'm hoping they will follow up with even more investigative reporting on it. 

I clicked on the link. I'm still very skeptical of the "alien invasion" theory, which is what I gathered by reading the first few paragraphs is what they are advocating. My skepticism rests with the premise that the United States government is somehow on par with alien life that could technically be millions of years advanced in technology as we are. I think the premise that Eisenhower signed a pact with aliens stating "we'll leave you alone so you can snatch bodies if you give us weapons technology" is far fetched. If alien life forms are so far advanced that they can reach earth, I don't think they'd give a damn what the United States government would demand ... they'd take what they want. Period. I think it spins a nice story which somehow tries to elevate some kind of intergalactic respect shown toward the United States ... look, we're a powerful country, but I think that's stretching it a bit. 

I have no idea who Alex Jones is. I looked him up, but it's impossible to comment on him one way or another. I take most radio commentators/news commentators with a few grains of salt anyway. I wouldn't consider myself a right-winger, nor would I consider myself a conspiracy theorist. I'm even embarrassed to have this thread. I think after this I'll retire back to enjoying more time with the guitar and less time with "ufo's"


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Hi lot21,
> 
> Yeah, I was happy to see them (theblaze) pick up on the story, if even just a little bit. They were the first ones I've seen to have made any sort of connection between the conflicting explanations in NYC & El Paso. I'm hoping they will follow up with even more investigative reporting on it.
> 
> I clicked on the link. I'm still very skeptical of the "alien invasion" theory, which is what I gathered by reading the first few paragraphs is what they are advocating. My skepticism rests with the premise that the United States government is somehow on par with alien life that could technically be millions of years advanced in technology as we are. I think the premise that Eisenhower signed a pact with aliens stating "we'll leave you alone so you can snatch bodies if you give us weapons technology" is far fetched. If alien life forms are so far advanced that they can reach earth, I don't think they'd give a damn what the United States government would demand ... they'd take what they want. Period. I think it spins a nice story which somehow tries to elevate some kind of intergalactic respect shown toward the United States ... look, we're a powerful country, but I think that's stretching it a bit.
> 
> I have no idea who Alex Jones is. I looked him up, but it's impossible to comment on him one way or another. I take most radio commentators/news commentators with a few grains of salt anyway. I wouldn't consider myself a right-winger, nor would I consider myself a conspiracy theorist. I'm even embarrassed to have this thread. I think after this I'll retire back to enjoying more time with the guitar and less time with "ufo's"



yeah i'm not buying the "alien" thing either. I'm really not doing much more than observing at the moment. I can see the new world theory but, not KNOWING....means i can see pretty much any theory at the moment. all i know is i saw them personaly as well between 3-4am but, had no fear of what i was watching which really doesn't mean anything at all.


----------



## diesect20022000

that said, i'm NOT comfortable with the implications of what i have seen personaly and elsewhere involving these....."orbs".


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Here's another one from last night (10/20/2010) from Nassau County, Long Island, NY: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUeHx_rX-k[/ame]

It's funny, because I was just thinking that it was nice not having spotted any out of my window the past couple days. Guess they're still showing up in the area though.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Here's another one from last night (10/20/2010) from Nassau County, Long Island, NY:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNUeHx_rX-k
> 
> It's funny, because I was just thinking that it was nice not having spotted any out of my window the past couple days. Guess they're still showing up in the area though.



yeah that's what the one did i was telling you about. It zoomed in and out of center and the last time right before it vanished it turned red rather, blinked red and gone. I saw this thig on the science channela few years back on the development of thought manipulation....weirdest thing to be on the science channel or tv at all but, it was talking about projecting images and even manipulation your emotions at the touvh of a keyboard essentialy. supposedly factual as in at that time IN DEVELOPMENT. this was 2005 before we moved to the sticks when we were still in Cleveland.


----------



## diesect20022000

and THAT reminds me of "They Live" cult classic. Sorry, movie and music buff.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

More video from Moscow, Russia (10/19/2010): 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpzFduyjY4M&feature=watch_response[/ame]


----------



## cptnkrunch

> ....SLOPPY....it seems deliberately sloppy imo.


Yeah huh. There's a lot of stuff on the net about this topic but do you really think our gov and military would want to be deceptive about their capabilities?
Mark Pilkington has a book on this haven't read it but I think I will.


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> Yeah huh. There's a lot of stuff on the net about this topic but do you really think our gov and military would want to be deceptive about their capabilities?



well yes. not only do i have military and CIA family members but, the info on the science channel special was all about deception( yes i realize it was tv but, it claimed it was factual and some of it has been confirmed in back issues of Scientifi American)....isn't it easier to psych an enemy out than waste fiscal resources and LIVES to bend their will? Hell, Muhamed Ali was the KING of psych outs. psychological warfare's as useful and most times MORE useful than others.


There's a LOT that we aren't intended on knowing. I don't think most of it's OMINOUS THOUGH. When you have revolving doors for people of other creeds and so on to make the USA their home why would they give our security and power away freely to all?There's ALWAYS something we don't know.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> well yes. not only do i have military and CIA family members but, the info on the science channel special was all about deception( yes i realize it was tv but, it claimed it was factual and some of it has been confirmed in back issues of Scientifi American)....isn't it easier to psych an enemy out than waste fiscal resources and LIVES to bend their will? Hell, Muhamed Ali was the KING of psych outs. psychological warfare's as useful and most time MORE useful than others.
> 
> 
> There's a LOT that we aren't intended on knowing. I don't think most of it's OMINOUS THOUGH. When you have revolving doors for people of other creeds and so on to make the USA their home why would they give our security and power away freely to all?There's ALWAYS something we don't know.



+1 on the psychological stuff. 

I'm not going to pretend it didn't, and doesn't, freak me out a little bit. That's not to say I'd turn into a shrinking violent in a worst case scenario (either way), but it's definitely enough to snap me to attention and get my heart beating a little faster.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> +1 on the psychological stuff.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend it didn't, and doesn't, freak me out a little bit. That's not to say I'd turn into a shrinking violent in a worst case scenario (either way), but it's definitely enough to snap me to attention and get my heart beating a little faster.



that's what's odd for me. the THOUGHT is scary for me but, during my...viewing, i wasn't nervous or scared at all....it's confusing honestly...i'm not sure what to make of it really.


----------



## diesect20022000

well...yeah there's serious potential for malice with hidden power...no questions in my mind....power does corrupt and all that.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Perhaps holograms could be used to project the image of ufo's to create buzz/fear/curiosity, and then to project some sort of "religious" message intended to incite chaos. I've noticed a number of those "aliens are invading!" sites referencing things in biblical language, and making specific references to the middle east (particularly Egypt & Iraq). 

Look, I'm not saying this to call out any particular religion (in fact, most doomsday scenarios I've read have been Christian ... good aliens coming to save Christians ... bad aliens coming to "devour" everyone else). I'm just tossing it out there to foster more discussion. There is no question that religion has been used at points throughout history as a tool of control. If the technology is available to to something like that, it could be quite effective in throwing everything into chaos, and thus creating a tipping point for having to declare martial law. If people are willing to riot and murder over objectionable cartoons, just think about a direct religious message could go over. 

I have to say that I hesitate to bring this up. I'm not entirely comfortable discussing religion outside the confines of my own friends & family. If I am offending someone, I'm terribly sorry you are taking it as an attack ... it's not meant to be. I just don't think it hurts to look at every possible scenario, regardless of ridiculous it might sound (and they ALL sound ridiculous).


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Perhaps holograms could be used to project the image of ufo's to create buzz/fear/curiosity, and then to project some sort of "religious" message intended to incite chaos. I've noticed a number of those "aliens are invading!" sites referencing things in biblical language, and making specific references to the middle east (particularly Egypt & Iraq).
> 
> Look, I'm not saying this to call out any particular religion (in fact, most doomsday scenarios I've read have been Christian ... good aliens coming to save Christians ... bad aliens coming to "devour" everyone else). I'm just tossing it out there to foster more discussion. There is no question that religion has been used at points throughout history as a tool of control. If the technology is available to to something like that, it could be quite effective in throwing everything into chaos, and thus creating a tipping point for having to declare martial law. If people are willing to riot and murder over objectionable cartoons, just think about a direct religious message could go over.
> 
> I have to say that I hesitate to bring this up. I'm not entirely comfortable discussing religion outside the confines of my own friends & family. If I am offending someone, I'm terribly sorry you are taking it as an attack ... it's not meant to be. I just don't think it hurts to look at every possible scenario, regardless of ridiculous it might sound (and they ALL sound ridiculous).



Actualy that's one of my theories as well. The other one coincieds with the science channel special i mentioned with regard to the actual development of a mid manipulation technology. This supposedly is factual and this was a special i watched in 2005. They disclosed information on the type of applications (on was instilling fear in was and terrorist scenarios) via close range air craft with said devices (coincidentaly). There was a predisclosed range for these to be effective but, it's been so long i forgot the details. My wife watched (both in horror and awe) this with me. It was also talked about being used specificaly to instill "feelings and thoughts of patriotism" as well as emotional manipulation. It also went on to talk about devices ALREADY IN USE to feed false newcasts and such to "enemy radios and televisions". i can't remember the specific jets they showed but, i remember what they looked like (that had these devices or were intended to) so i'll keep looking for some pix and if i find any i'll leave a link.

It was a fascinating show. I've always been geeky so regardless of personal beliefs i try to take in as much info as i can obtain on pretty much any subject involving scinence,life,religion and so on.


----------



## diesect20022000

I agree. however outlandish the possiblities may seem we should approach them with an open mind which means considering very uncomfortable possiblilities as well as some that seem....completely illogical unfortunately and a lot of them do seem illogical but, seeing the fligh patterns of these UFO's definitely raises my brow as they shouldn't be ABLE to do what they appear to be according to what we currently know about things....of course projected mental "images" or holograms would certainly explain these things but, then that in and of itself seems outlandish.....anything's possible at this point is what i'm driving at so we have to be preapared for the unexpected. Which may mean it's as silly as the other scenario i mentioned of children playing at an "exhibit"....who knows? I sure as hell don't...


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Perhaps holograms could be used to project the image of ufo's to create buzz/fear/curiosity, and then to project some sort of "religious" message intended to incite chaos. I've noticed a number of those "aliens are invading!" sites referencing things in biblical language, and making specific references to the middle east (particularly Egypt & Iraq).
> 
> Look, I'm not saying this to call out any particular religion (in fact, most doomsday scenarios I've read have been Christian ... good aliens coming to save Christians ... bad aliens coming to "devour" everyone else). I'm just tossing it out there to foster more discussion. There is no question that religion has been used at points throughout history as a tool of control. If the technology is available to to something like that, it could be quite effective in throwing everything into chaos, and thus creating a tipping point for having to declare martial law. If people are willing to riot and murder over objectionable cartoons, just think about a direct religious message could go over.
> 
> I have to say that I hesitate to bring this up. I'm not entirely comfortable discussing religion outside the confines of my own friends & family. If I am offending someone, I'm terribly sorry you are taking it as an attack ... it's not meant to be. I just don't think it hurts to look at every possible scenario, regardless of ridiculous it might sound (and they ALL sound ridiculous).



hell, i could see it anyway....people seem hellbent on claiming Obama to be from the middle east (in which case regardless of seeing his birth certificate he would NOT have been able to legaly take office) and that he is THE ANTI-CHRIST....man...you may not like what he's done or NOT done but, anti-christ seems a bit far fetched....but, who knows right? I didn't vote for him but, he is the commander in chief and because of that i have some respect for him. I actualy didn't care for any of the candidates honestly...politicians are all snakes anyuway as far as i see.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I really should be in bed, but I got to thinking about my last post, and did some poking around. I find these videos quite interesting ... particularly the comment about seeing "a bright star in the sky". Now, I don't know if any of this is related, but I'm trying to piece as much together as I possibly can since nobody in the media seems to want to. Your thoughts? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FvA6BbMeb0&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC8RP09WmL0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf2asA2J85w&feature=related[/ame]


Other than "you've got to be f'ing kidding me", I'm not really sure what to say right now, so I'm going to go to bed, and revisit this in the morning.


----------



## diesect20022000

THAT was ominous...that's all i can say other than.....wow.This was on CNN?! Jesus....we're getting force fed BS anyway why not add some horse shyt to it for flavor...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Would this make any sense?

1) Create a worldwide catastrophe (alien invasion? economic collapse due to manipulation of the economy? environmental meltdown?)

2) Unite the world as a single entity to confront said catastrophe (US/Russia/China/etc. band together to "fight" aliens, thus creating a "world army"? Replace sovereign currency with that of a single worldwide currency? Transfer of nearly all wealth to the United Nations to combat the environmental problem before we all suddenly 'catch fire' and die?)

3) In the midst of absolute chaos, 'present' an answer to all of the world's problems via the emergence of a "religious figure" sent through the heavens, thus uniting every religion, and every man, woman, and child under a New World Order (via the use of holograms and sound transmitters?) 

I feel like the crazier and crazier the possibilities, the more and more it makes sense in some way. Well, maybe doesn't LITERALLY make sense, but at least provides some kind of outline where you could POSSIBLY draw lines connecting one thing to the next. I mean, this is terribly complex, so I could be way the hell out in left field right now ... but never the less, my mind is making connections for some reason (not sure what that says about me!). 

Needless to say, if even SLIGHTLY accurate, this could have the potential for terrible abuse and manipulation. That would be particularly dangerous if it were to happen w/out having some sort of prior discussion about it, as there are a number of people who are conditioned to just accept what they are told/shown w/out asking any questions.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Keep in mind, those videos said that the "religious figure" (sorry, I have to put that in quotes because I think it's a HUGE scam) would come here to "unite the world" and "present the answers" that would govern everyone on earth (that sounds like a New World Order to me) ... particularly addressing our "financial and economic chaos" ... (by the way, if this clown is a "God sent from the Heavens" as people are being spoonfed, what's up w/the redundancy in saying "financial and economic crisis" ... wouldn't a "God" have a better grasp of language? Just saying ...  )


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Since they started making science fiction movies and the goverment thought they found aliens, a lot of people beleve in them...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Something was mentioned earlier about a supposed plan during the first Gulf War in the 90's, to project an image of Mohammed in the sky. I thought I'd look that up a little to see what was being said, and I came across something that kind of spooked me a little, given what I found last night w/the videos above. 

This is another one of those times where I have to admit embarrassment in even putting this out there ... but in light of all the "ufo sightings" worldwide, and in light of the videos above (and if they are running on CNN then it's fairly obvious someone is taking it more seriously than an internet prank), well, what I came across just makes me feel compelled to put it out there for discussion. 

In researching the plan to project Mohammed w/holograms, I came across something called Project Blue Beam that is very similar to what I was thinking along the lines of a false flag. It's embarrassing to suggest this, but for heaven sakes, it's damn near identical to what seems to be taking place. Read the link below, and then take a look at the video, and tell me what you think. Am I nuts for making this connection?

(ignore that the link proposes it as a conspiracy theory. just simply align what is proposed as conspiracy, to what you are actually seeing with all of the "ufo sightings", as well as the CNN commercials above) 

Project Blue Beam - RationalWiki

The video is 10:00 long, but taken into context of the thread, is well worth the watch. I just kept thinking to myself "you have got to be f'ing kidding me" ...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPAYbbGLYlE[/ame]


Thoughts? Could a ridiculous conspiracy theory actually be true? I'm asking that seriously. I mean, "ufo sightings" & the announcement that a new "religious figure" will be descending from the sky, sounds pretty much spot on to what these conspiracy theorists have said. 

As much as I cringe to say this ... I think it has to be considered. Multiple coincidences probably deserve a closer looking into.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ok, basically what I'm saying is this: 

If there is even the SLIGHTEST possibility on earth that something as ridiculous as this could actually happen ... and you can make even the SLIGHTEST connections to all the weirdness happening (ufo sightings/commercials about the impending disclosure of a new religious figure) ... then SOMEONE in the media needs to let the cat out of the bag and spoil the "big surprise". Even if it's just presented as a joke, my God, just say SOMETHING!


----------



## diesect20022000

I actualy already have heard about this. Yeah in a sense it would be good to have it more out there.It kind of goes along with what i had mentioned seeing on the science channel.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> I actualy already have heard about this. Yeah in a sense it would be good to have it more out there.It kind of goes along with what i had mentioned seeing on the science channel.



It totally goes along w/what you said. Especially the part about transmitting sounds. I watched another video where they actually demonstrated how it's done. There was an advertisement here in NYC for A&E for a show called Paranormal Activity, and apparently they were able to beam down some kind of sounds from the top of the building, to people walking by on the street on a particular corner. They showed exactly how it works ... you could hear it ... sounded like a woman whispering in your ear. I never even heard of that being done, but wish I had, because I would have totally gone to check it out. Creepy as hell.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> It totally goes along w/what you said. Especially the part about transmitting sounds. I watched another video where they actually demonstrated how it's done. There was an advertisement here in NYC for A&E for a show called Paranormal Activity, and apparently they were able to beam down some kind of sounds from the top of the building, to people walking by on the street on a particular corner. They showed exactly how it works ... you could hear it ... sounded like a woman whispering in your ear. I never even heard of that being done, but wish I had, because I would have totally gone to check it out. Creepy as hell.



That's interesting. That coincides with ventriliquism. How a person can throw their voice is pretty interesting and if a person can do it then with technology there'd be no problem and i have seen some pretty good ventriliquists.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

My mind is just spinning right now. 

I mean, we've all seen news reports where people freak out over a potato chip that looks like Jesus, so could you imagine how people would react to a hologram show in the air, and voices being transmitted along with it into your ears? 

If people were not aware of the possibility of something happening like this ahead of time, well, it would be brilliant. I could absolutely see people falling for it. Would create absolute fear, and a more than willing attitude to accept whatever is being sold.


----------



## SoloDallas

Crossroads, I hear you. I read all you wrote and watched all videos posted.
I think - truly - that whatever set up would fail. There would be turmoil for sure, but eventually, the set up would fail miserably. Especially nowadays. While it's true many people would fall for it - many are waiting for the next big thing, too: Jeova "Witnesses" have come knocking at my door days ago and a woman told me "do you wonder why there is so much evil right now in the world? Here I am to present you a book that will explain all of this to you and help you". I was and am prepared to counterfight this utte bullshit. Been in nuns and priests schools forever, used to be catholic but I now built a solid atheism with knowledge and goodsense to counterfight most crappers - many others will/would fight it. They would try to dig the deeper truth. Not all would fall for it. Bits of real truth would start coming up and the "makers" of the big scam would eventually be found out and... destroyed. 

When a plan is too complex - such as this one, it really is too complex - it fails, miserably, sooner or later. 

It must be something else.


----------



## SoloDallas

PS nonetheless, I am extremely fascinated by what you posted, and I read through it: thanks for posting and please continue to do so.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia, 10/21/2010: (I do not endorse the language used in this video).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVXgbVgHULs&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Atlanta, GA, 10/8/2010: (interesting view from an airplane ... be sure to ignore the blinking light at the end of the airplane wing)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fZ2QFpJJkA[/ame]


----------



## Thunder N Lightning

I love to party with aliens. Their weed is simply out of this world.


----------



## Cameron

Google Street View 'God' | Switzerland 'God' Figure On Street View

*Project Bluebeam Practice?*


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> Crossroads, I hear you. I read all you wrote and watched all videos posted.
> I think - truly - that whatever set up would fail. There would be turmoil for sure, but eventually, the set up would fail miserably. Especially nowadays. While it's true many people would fall for it - many are waiting for the next big thing, too: Jeova "Witnesses" have come knocking at my door days ago and a woman told me "do you wonder why there is so much evil right now in the world? Here I am to present you a book that will explain all of this to you and help you". I was and am prepared to counterfight this utte bullshit. Been in nuns and priests schools forever, used to be catholic but I now built a solid atheism with knowledge and goodsense to counterfight most crappers - many others will/would fight it. They would try to dig the deeper truth. Not all would fall for it. Bits of real truth would start coming up and the "makers" of the big scam would eventually be found out and... destroyed.
> 
> When a plan is too complex - such as this one, it really is too complex - it fails, miserably, sooner or later.
> 
> It must be something else.



I think you're right for the overall majority. There was a piece I read last night where a guy had likened the visuals to a glorified coca-cola commercial in the sky ... that most people would see through it due to a better understanding of technology. 

For me, it's what could possibly precipitate something like that happening, which would be a created catastrophe of some sort, that would be the most dangerous. Coordinated terrorist attacks, economic collapse, or even the more far fetched fake alien invasion would cause a lot of pain. If something like that is being planned, I just can't help but think it's a good idea to put it out there ahead of time ... like I said earlier, let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I think you're right for the overall majority. There was a piece I read last night where a guy had likened the visuals to a glorified coca-cola commercial in the sky ... that most people would see through it due to a better understanding of technology.
> 
> For me, it's what could possibly precipitate something like that happening, which would be a created catastrophe of some sort, that would be the most dangerous. Coordinated terrorist attacks, economic collapse, or even the more far fetched fake alien invasion would cause a lot of pain. If something like that is being planned, I just can't help but think it's a good idea to put it out there ahead of time ... like I said earlier, let the cat out of the bag.



I'm inclined to believe this as well.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SoloDallas said:


> PS nonetheless, I am extremely fascinated by what you posted, and I read through it: thanks for posting and please continue to do so.



Thanks. I think it's a good discussion to have, and it happens to be interesting at the same time. My biggest concern from the outset has been the series of coincidences. The prediction of it happening, and then it actually happening. The multiple sightings and recordings, daily, worldwide. The commercials of the "emergence" of "The World Teacher" being run on CNN. Learning about Project Blue Beam and seeing it all too easily matches up with what we're seeing develop (see above reasons). 

It's likely they all have a logical explanation ... I'd just like to know what it is.


----------



## StootMonster

One who gazes at the stars leaves himself at the mercy of the puddles.


----------



## diesect20022000

StootMonster said:


> One who gazes at the stars leaves himself at the mercy of the puddles.



i like fortune cookies too.:


----------



## StootMonster

Fly lice?


----------



## diesect20022000

stootmonster said:


> fly lice?



no fly lice!


----------



## StootMonster

why lice?


----------



## cptnkrunch

> I think you're right for the overall majority. There was a piece I read last night where a guy had likened the visuals to a glorified coca-cola commercial in the sky ... that most people would see through it due to a better understanding of technology.


Some may think I'm crazy but I think this could also have a lot to do with the testing of quantum physics but on a elementary level. I do see a relationship between the two. The vid of David Icke is scary but very close to what is going on now, this vid was posted a yr ago. I think the statement D2002 made of this being almost to sloppy is very correct. The tech we are seeing and unable to explain I think is very explainable and grass roots of our capabilities. The vids are about 10 mins long but well worth the watch. It also kinda relates to the protesting currently going on in France. Maybe it's nuts IDK.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao3cZ3SvcNk&feature=related]YouTube - 2012 David Icke - The coming World War 3 beginning 2010[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukbFvxusMMI&feature=related]YouTube - What is the real reality?[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qL1OKrs-q4[/ame]


----------



## cptnkrunch

Odd after posting the David Icke vid I come across this article on a fluke. Kinda makes ya think it's all one big mind fuk that's already being governed by a one world secret society. This article released on Oct 20 2010.
Britain


----------



## Australian

I think she knew 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WZvlCwkYjE[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> Odd after posting the David Icke vid I come across this article on a fluke. Kinda makes ya think it's all one big mind fuk that's already being governed by a one world secret society. This article released on Oct 20 2010.
> Britain



indeed....indeed....


----------



## diesect20022000

Okay check this out. 6:42am. I go out back to take out some trash and have a smoke and look in the same section of sky i had my "firsts sighting" and i see another one. looks like a star complete with slight flickering etc. THEN it fases in and out SLOWLY AND SMOOTHLY like a DIMMER knob/light switch several times....really getting the impression of hologram or some other "fake" and a notion that it's "testing". Like someone setting a projector for optimum view. I also saw one shoot across the sky and dissapear though that COULD have been a shooting star....as i've been seeing A LOT of them lately as well....


----------



## StootMonster

This morning I was scratching my butt and when I went to brush my teeth, my fingers smelled really bad.

What does it all mean?

I came across this on Answerbag.com - it is actual REAL LIVE people suggesting how to scratch your butt in public without anyone noticing! If this isn't definitive proof of a Stinky-fingered-butt-scratching-consipiracy-so-that-the-gov't-can-invade-our-anuses, I don't know what is.

If your butt itches and you are in public,do you scratch? | Answerbag

AND... if that wasn't enough! I found this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNmJ6Iv4CcA[/ame]

This kid is obviously under some sort of butt scratching mind control!


(sorry guys. I just think this thread is too funny)


----------



## diesect20022000




----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> Some may think I'm crazy but I think this could also have a lot to do with the testing of quantum physics but on a elementary level. I do see a relationship between the two. The vid of David Icke is scary but very close to what is going on now, this vid was posted a yr ago. I think the statement D2002 made of this being almost to sloppy is very correct. The tech we are seeing and unable to explain I think is very explainable and grass roots of our capabilities. The vids are about 10 mins long but well worth the watch. It also kinda relates to the protesting currently going on in France. Maybe it's nuts IDK.
> YouTube - 2012 David Icke - The coming World War 3 beginning 2010
> YouTube - What is the real reality?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qL1OKrs-q4




Those were terrific videos. 

The David Icke video was, indeed, very scary in it's accuracy. I can't help but think you are right in drawing a correlation between his predictions, and the rioting going on in France (as well as Greece). There are a number of people who have predicted that the same thing will likely start happening here as well (we've already heard of a number of cases of that kind of protest violence here as well, albeit on a much smaller scale). 

The other thing that stuck me was his mentioning of Woodrow Wilson. When you take a look at the timeline of his presidency, it falls smack dab into the era in which it's alleged that this whole idea of a New World Order really might have been set in motion. I guess it caught my eye because I've noticed other people discussing Woodrow Wilson as of late and how his policies may in fact correlate to what's going on in present day - granted, it wasn't anything near to what was discussed above. Anyway, it's really a very sickening thought to even consider an American president working behind the scenes against the best interest of his own country (really, that goes for any leader worldwide).


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> Odd after posting the David Icke vid I come across this article on a fluke. Kinda makes ya think it's all one big mind fuk that's already being governed by a one world secret society. This article released on Oct 20 2010.
> Britain



You know, even if you take all of the "alien invasion" stuff out of the equation, this is probably a discussion we should all be having at a national level, or really, at an international level. I had mentioned earlier my belief that should ET life arrive here on earth, they'd likely be friendly, and look at our behavior as barbaric ... and that we're really not that nice to each other. After considering everything that's going on worldwide, and considering all of the really weird shit that's been going on the past couple weeks, it really does make you wonder if it's not all being designed that way on purpose .... like you said, maybe it's all nothing more than one big mind-fuck. 

Even the emergence of this new "World Teacher, Maitreya" is bound to divide the hell out of people. I've been doing some research on who this individual is, the people behind his PR campaign (share-international), as well as a number of the people in the overall "movement" itself. I'm going to write more on it as I continue gathering information, but suffice it to say it's not exactly pro-American or pro-capitalist movement. Rather, underneath the religious components (see more for yourself below), it is strongly rooted in the international labor movement that dates back to the early 20th century. In fact, "Maitreya" (who the movement claims to be thousands of years old), is credited with regenerating into a new body during that time and actually sparking the labor movement. I think that's part of why we are hearing about him laying out his plan for the world ... that it's not religious, so much as political. I've linked his movement to some interesting names, but I'll have to write more later because I want to be accurate ... bottom line though, I do in fact think this is all being created with an attempt to deceive. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maitreya_(Theosophy)

Theosophy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*(edit)* I should point out that the idea behind Theosophy has roots that extend back farther than the international labor movement that emerged in the early 20th century (looks like the first exposure to it was in the latter 19th century). I'm not suggesting that the idea behind Theosophy is rooted in the same thing ... perhaps maybe just co-opted as it began to evolve.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

More lights over NYC taken from, I'm guessing by the name of the gal who posted it, The Bronx (10/22/2010): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6m69yEKty-Q]YouTube - **NEW** STRANGE LIGHTS OVER NYC...AGAIN 10-22-2010[/ame]



More interesting activity over St. Louis (10/22/2010):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUf0D9gwqwE]YouTube - UFO in St. Louis 10/22/2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Cameron said:


> Google Street View 'God' | Switzerland 'God' Figure On Street View
> 
> *Project Bluebeam Practice?*



Wow, I can't believe I missed this post. That's an interesting picture.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Food for thought before I leave for the evening: 

If this IS being manipulated in order to get people of Christian/Muslim/Jewish/Buddhist/Hindu/etc. faiths to turn on each other and eventually abandon their beliefs and follow a NWO, maybe it's just the thing to finally pull all of the religions together and stop fighting one another. Talk about an epic backfire


----------



## lightson

Here's one thing that we could do. 

If this is done by a govt or organisation, the only way I can see it occurring with such similarity all over the world, is by holographic or laser projections from satellites. That would explain why military jets aren't scrambled to intercept the UFO's... because nothing is really there. 

If satellites are responsible.. we can find out which ones. There is an army of independent sky watchers who watch the skies, and try to identify and track covert military satellites. So we don't know what they do exactly, but we do know where they are and when, based on their orbital trajectories... They can't disobey the laws of physics.

We could then make an index of exact locations and times for all of these sightings seen in the youtube videos: such as those here Are we being watched? - Grasscity.com Forums

and then overlay this list of location times with a second list of satellites tracked by the sky watchers to see which satellites where in those locations in those times. In the end, there will be only a few satellite trajectories that overlay the "UFO sighting" events, and then we can see if there's any real correlations.

So ..


1) UFO location/time list
2) contact with amateur satellite trackers, get trajectory history over the last two weeks.


Who's up for some answers?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

New video from Moscow, Russia (10/23/2010): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpAD6NsNUEY]YouTube - UFOs in Moscow on October 23 2010 at 19 48[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

New video from Bo'Ness, Scotland (10/23/2010) ... looks similar to the one on Long Island, NY, from a couple days ago ... but instead of one, there are two: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt_oY7kSako]YouTube - 2 UFOs Over Bo'Ness, Scotland 10-23-2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This video is frightening ... looks very much like what was on the early video I posted on page number one from Moscow, Russia ... the video says it's taken on the Pennsylvania/Delaware state line on (10/22/2010):

* Ignore the "intro" garbage ... obviously the guy who posted this video is under the impression that aliens are in fact invading (and I'm guessing thinks Obama is one of them ... *sigh*). The woman on the video points out that other people are taking pictures as well, so I'd imagine there will be more footage of this out there at some point soon. Anyway, aside from that, the footage is very interesting ... gold star who can count how many are up there. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap24uQv-Ap4]YouTube - VIRAL 10/22/2010 MASSIVE UFO FLEET (Pennsylvania Delaware Cincinnati)[/ame]


----------



## NewReligion

Yeah, from my experience that looked like a Night Jump Training Exercise to me, SOCOM. They seemed to drift ever slowly towards the ground. 

It's this kind of stuff that can distract from other more compelling truths. Misdirection and disinformation played up to the public has served clandestined operations since the beginning of recorded time.

What I am saying is be careful not to give credit to a Trojan Horse that can be well explained later and deflate all other claims at the same time with one swoop of discredit. Use some sence folks and be careful to what hands you play into.

 David


----------



## crossroadsnyc

lightson said:


> Here's one thing that we could do.
> 
> If this is done by a govt or organisation, the only way I can see it occurring with such similarity all over the world, is by holographic or laser projections from satellites. That would explain why military jets aren't scrambled to intercept the UFO's... because nothing is really there.
> 
> If satellites are responsible.. we can find out which ones. There is an army of independent sky watchers who watch the skies, and try to identify and track covert military satellites. So we don't know what they do exactly, but we do know where they are and when, based on their orbital trajectories... They can't disobey the laws of physics.
> 
> We could then make an index of exact locations and times for all of these sightings seen in the youtube videos: such as those here Are we being watched? - Grasscity.com Forums
> 
> and then overlay this list of location times with a second list of satellites tracked by the sky watchers to see which satellites where in those locations in those times. In the end, there will be only a few satellite trajectories that overlay the "UFO sighting" events, and then we can see if there's any real correlations.
> 
> So ..
> 
> 
> 1) UFO location/time list
> 2) contact with amateur satellite trackers, get trajectory history over the last two weeks.
> 
> 
> Who's up for some answers?



Yeah, I'd love some answers. Problem is, I'm not so much interested in being a skywatcher/ufo tracker, as I have an interest in just having someone in the media, or journalism in general, bring the whole situation to light (no pun intended). In fairness, I did see a website called theblaze.com do a follow up story on NYC/El Paso, and they did seem to somewhat question the contradictory answers given. However, I haven't seen anything since that story ... there or elsewhere. 

Investigative journalism seems to be dead. Journalists just swallow what they are spoon-fed on real stories, and keep their eyes peeled for the next celebrity drug addiction or affair to do the deep reporting on. It's a sick joke. 

"Ufo's showing up all over the world? Who cares! Didn't you know Lindsay Lohan is going back to rehab, and Justin Beiber just came out with a new nail polish line? Dude, you are so not up to date with what's important! Oh crap, Lady Gaga just fell down after arriving from her flight from Paris ... gotta go get some pictures for TMZ!"


----------



## crossroadsnyc

NewReligion said:


> Yeah, from my experience that looked like a Night Jump Training Exercise to me, SOCOM. They seemed to drift ever slowly towards the ground.
> 
> It's this kind of stuff that can distract from other more compelling truths. Misdirection and disinformation played up to the public has served clandestined operations since the beginning of recorded time.
> 
> What I am saying is be careful not to give credit to a Trojan Horse that can be well explained later and deflate all other claims at the same time with one swoop of discredit. Use some sence folks and be careful to what hands you play into.
> 
> David



It looks like it until you look at real footage of Night Jumping training exercises. I saw a couple people bring up that possibility (that it's nothing more than parachutes at night), so I did some research on night jumping, and the videos tell a much different story. Aside from the similarities that both are lights in the sky, they aren't even close ... take a look at all of the "ufo" video, and then compare that to this (U.S. Army Golden Knights Jump Team ... the people who claimed responsibility for the lights in El Paso ... which if you look at the video, you can clearly tell it's not them). Specifically, notice the trails coming from the parachute jumpers that do not come from the "ufo's" in the same way, if at all most of the time (like when not moving): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaqvrv-8jIY&feature=related]YouTube - Golden Knights night-time jump[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17BS0muHByM]YouTube - U.S. Army Golden Knight's Parachute Demo Team night jump Cocoa Beach Pier 10-02-09[/ame]


Now, compare that to this video of ufo's in El Paso ... and remember, the U.S. Army Golden Knights actually tried claiming it was them in the El Paso UFO video ... do you believe them?: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEtTl9cGrJc]YouTube - Mysterious Lights Over East El Paso, News Channel 9[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

I'm leaning toward (SPECULATION HERE) the projected images. it's not really that complicated of technology really and there is definitely enough in our atmosphere to pull it off. I'm thinking it's a worldwide test, for WHAT i don't know but, it seems like (sadly) the most logical and rational possibility i can think of at the moment. The one video you poated yesterday showed one light moving exactly in accordance to the camera angle. I don't know if that was just the light refracting from the lens it self in some odd way but, that's what it's seeming more and more like. If i hadn't seen them myself i wouldn't think anything of this at all honestly but, the last one i saw looked like a dimmer being manualy adjusted...that was really what gave me the notion that it's possibly a holo/projection testing for something. Realllisticaly IF it were the USA i could see it being something with the intention of seizing the "war"(wars) in the middleeast. W are running out of credibility with regards to our borrowing and spending habits so maybe it's that. Maybe it's something else. I'm just posing possible theories as i have no actual clue about the source but, it's definitely interesting and i can't just ignore something of this apparent magnitude....it's too interesting lol.


----------



## NewReligion

Well, just perhaps we will learn soon enough what is causing all of the events world wide.


----------



## diesect20022000

NewReligion said:


> Well, just perhaps we will learn soon enough what is causing all of the events world wide.



that's really all i want. is to KNOW what's up. it's interesting in any light tho including the parchute theory.


----------



## MM54

I just read this whole thread (took way longer than I expected).

I guess I'll look up. Something seems to be going on.


----------



## cptnkrunch

Check this shit out....the laser is actually old tech compared to what they're doing in the LHC vid. The LHC is a working scale model of a theory they've known since the Einstein days from the 30's at least. I wonder what they've been working on the other last 80 or so yrs? By syringe we can inject chips into people microscopically with nano technology. How could we ever produce random moving lights in the sky? 
If you want to know who is financing a lot of this tech watch the Bilderberg Group vid. The look on Bush Sr's face and comment at the end of vid tells all I think. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DV3rDR8i030&feature=related]YouTube - Iraq Laser Attack : US / UK war OF Terror[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlY4OBNo1T8&feature=related]YouTube - The Large Hadron Collider - First Beam ( EXCLUSIVE VIDEO )[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6Z0eCz0pF4]YouTube - New World Order Bilderberg Group - Open Your Eyes and See The TRUTH[/ame]


----------



## cptnkrunch

For the record I hate all the NWO conspiracy BS but it's getting very hard to ignore.

I wonder if the DSL conspiracy is in on this?


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> For the record I hate all the NWO conspiracy BS but it's getting very hard to ignore.
> 
> I wonder if the DSL conspiracy is in on this?



*cough* no we are NOT in on this!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> I'm leaning toward (SPECULATION HERE) the projected images. it's not really that complicated of technology really and there is definitely enough in our atmosphere to pull it off. I'm thinking it's a worldwide test, for WHAT i don't know but, it seems like (sadly) the most logical and rational possibility i can think of at the moment. The one video you poated yesterday showed one light moving exactly in accordance to the camera angle. I don't know if that was just the light refracting from the lens it self in some odd way but, that's what it's seeming more and more like. If i hadn't seen them myself i wouldn't think anything of this at all honestly but, the last one i saw looked like a dimmer being manualy adjusted...that was really what gave me the notion that it's possibly a holo/projection testing for something. Realllisticaly IF it were the USA i could see it being something with the intention of seizing the "war"(wars) in the middleeast. W are running out of credibility with regards to our borrowing and spending habits so maybe it's that. Maybe it's something else. I'm just posing possible theories as i have no actual clue about the source but, it's definitely interesting and i can't just ignore something of this apparent magnitude....it's too interesting lol.



+1

I'm getting the distinct feeling it's holograms/lasers, and it's just in some kind of testing phase to see if people buy into it. I'm also guessing that the whole Stanley Fulham prediction was part and parcel of the deception. Just seems too coincidental to me. 

You're spot on w/the issue of losing credibility due to spending/borrowing. Definitely the most critical issue facing the country, and greatest source of our vulnerability.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> Check this shit out....the laser is actually old tech compared to what they're doing in the LHC vid. The LHC is a working scale model of a theory they've known since the Einstein days from the 30's at least. I wonder what they've been working on the other last 80 or so yrs? By syringe we can inject chips into people microscopically with nano technology. How could we ever produce random moving lights in the sky?
> If you want to know who is financing a lot of this tech watch the Bilderberg Group vid. The look on Bush Sr's face and comment at the end of vid tells all I think. YouTube - Iraq Laser Attack : US / UK war OF Terror
> YouTube - The Large Hadron Collider - First Beam ( EXCLUSIVE VIDEO )
> YouTube - New World Order Bilderberg Group - Open Your Eyes and See The TRUTH



I'm glad you posted that last video. I think it just revealed to me my greatest weakness in the political process: being all too willing to cast away as a hysteria, the things people with whom I disagree with complain about. I think I've been more closed minded that I'd like to think of myself. 

I really never considered Council on Foreign Relations as anything but a group that would be bashed by people I thought were part of the "fringe lunatic left" (and no, I'm not a fan of the "fringe lunatic right" either). I would hear leftists bash them as uber-capitalists looking to shove capitalism down the throat of the world. I figured it was just hysteria based on political differences. Being a capitalist myself, it's easy to discard/ignore. 

That's as far as my intellectual curiosity toward CFR took me ... I never even bothered looking into it myself. My mistake for not having a more open mind. Now, I'm looking at them from a completely different perspective, and it's not a really comfortable feeling. I've never bought into conspiracy theories, and as such, never bothered to even pay attention to them. Looking at this from a new perspective makes you have to reevaluate a little bit. 

I think that the people I've always considered "far left" or "far right", are most likely the people who have been in the "center right/center left" all along ... and it's the people who have been presented as "center right/ center left", the people we tend to elect, that have been the "far right/far left" all along. Dig?


----------



## diesect20022000

any updates?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> any updates?



Hey, 

yeah, I've been trying to study up on things a bit in hopes of trying to get a better grasp of it. I've been following new videos that have come out, as well as paying closer attention to some of the other things that were theorized might happen w/respect to the project blue beam. 

In particular, I did some searching on the first part of the project blue beam (earthquakes/geological findings/etc.), and find it startling how much has taken place the past few years. From the discovery of "new pyramids", "lost ancient cities", "mysterious 'maps'", and new "skulls/skeletons", I can't help but think it's a little strange. (some archeologists even believe they might have found some kind of map of the universe made of stone in China ... huh?). 

I guess my overall feeling is that there is probably more truth to the project blue beam than there is conspiracy theory. That said, I'm not of the opinion that the 'threat' is as imminent as I might have a couple of weeks ago. My gut feeling tells me this is just the beginning of it ... more of a testing, and 'setting the table' scenario, more than anything ... and because of that, it's probably a good time to discuss it out in the open as opposed to keeping it buried in conspiracy theory. There comes a point where coincidence is more than coincidence.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

I'll give include a few new videos that are out to keep it interesting (not all, but some). 

Fresno (10/25/2010): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YSKnuioIOg]YouTube - UFO ORB STAR LIKE OBJECT HUGE ! FRESNO 10/25/2010 7 40pm[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

These two videos are very interesting (telling?). Both are from the ISS (International Space Station) live streaming video camera from 10/25/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HdhAK-lXr0]YouTube - ISS ZOOMS IN ON UFO - OCTOBER 25, 2010 - PART 1 OF 2 - NASA LIVE TV (FULL VERSION)[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92KLHI28wL4]YouTube - ISS ZOOMS IN ON UFO - OCTOBER 25, 2010 - PART 2 OF 2 - NASA LIVE TV (FULL VERSION)[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

The clear sky of Montana 10/27/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhS5HFdQ6lg]YouTube - UFO Montana 10/27/2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Fresno, again, two nights later (10/27/2010): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTx703k3QPs]YouTube - UFO BRIGHT YELLOW LIGHT FRESNO GREAT ! 10/27/2010 5.30 am[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This next video is not of a "ufo", but rather, something referred to as "chemical trails". Project blue beam references these in relation to how they would help to establish the 'screen in the sky', while others claim they might very well have to do with an intentional polluting of the atmosphere in order to strengthen the case for "global warming". 

I find them interesting because I first noticed something like this in the sky a number of years ago, but it was in a suburban setting where I was paying attention to the sky. The first time I saw it, I figured I must have just missed some kind of airplane show. I've noticed them a few times since (including noticing them here in NYC while in Central Park), but really just have chalked it up to something likely having to do with protecting the atmosphere or something (really, I never paid much attention until now). My guess is you have likely noticed them as well, even if you're just realizing it right now. They start to appear much the same way a jet airplane would leave a trail, but instead of vanishing, they kind of just spread out and cover the sky. 

Does it fit in w/the whole story? Again, I have no idea ... just more connections that raise more questions than they answer. If you're interested, there are a lot of other videos on there w/these same chemical trails to be found on youtube (including of the planes themselves ... some look like drone planes). This is another one of those things where a month ago I'd think these people were paranoid ... you decide for yourself (Pennsylvania, 10/18/2010): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pM5YshzDQc]YouTube - NASA MAKES IT RAIN[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Did someone say hologram? 

I just came across this right now ... it was posted on 10/18/2010, which is just after the first NYC sightings (he references them in the video). It's certainly different than the other footage we've seen, but just as interesting. My gut feeling is that he's not a photoshop hoax type of guy, but rather someone who tried to snap a couple shots of lights in the sky after hearing about what happened in NYC, and got a little more than bargained for when the pictures came out. 

Again, you be the judge: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvyMr3vMR6Y&feature=related]YouTube - UFO and Alien Hologram over florida[/ame]


----------



## cptnkrunch

Here's an option..if you can't beat'em join'em. Talk about signing your life away on the dotted line.
'Hundred-Year Starship' Would Send Space Explorers On One-Way Mission To Mars


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> Here's an option..if you can't beat'em join'em. Talk about signing your life away on the dotted line.
> 'Hundred-Year Starship' Would Send Space Explorers On One-Way Mission To Mars



Sounds exciting


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Los Angeles, CA (10/27/2010): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WhFjiBsTMI]YouTube - UFO'S IN CALIFORNIA 10/27/2010 "ALIEN*STARSHIP" A MUST SEE!!! ICONIC!!![/ame]


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Interesting stuff, crossroads. While I'm not ready to say what UFO events, documented or otherwise, are legitimate (in particular since I wasn't there), the truth I'm most comfortable believing in is that anything is possible since the universe is very large. Thanks for sharing, crossroads.

Oh yeah, I also liked that cool UFO music video.


----------



## cptnkrunch

UFO's everywhere, bombs all over the place and mariachi bands at Obama rallies. Somethings up?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Interesting stuff, crossroads. While I'm not ready to say what UFO events, documented or otherwise, are legitimate (in particular since I wasn't there), the truth I'm most comfortable believing in is that anything is possible since the universe is very large. Thanks for sharing, crossroads.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also liked that cool UFO music video.



Thanks for taking the time read it ... pretty long, but I'm glad you found it interesting. I'll keep it updated from time to time since I'm definitely interested in what's going on as well, and whether or not it'll last.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> UFO's everywhere, bombs all over the place and mariachi bands at Obama rallies. Somethings up?



Yeah, right? What's the deal w/that terrorist threat yesterday? Maybe I'm a bit skeptical of things as of late, but there seems to be quite a number of holes in that story.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Here's another good video for the day. It's more of those chemical trails that were discussed a couple videos back. I've done some searching around on it, and it appears as if people are seeing a lot of this as of late ... like a real lot. The problem, however, is that while there have apparently been an increase in sightings lately, there are differing ideas as to what it means ... none of which sound great, unfortunately (sorry, doesn't look like someone is out saving the environment). 

Anyway, aside from the video below, my folks saw some of these in the sky where they live just yesterday, and apparently they were spotted over NYC today as well (I can't confirm this because I didn't bother looking ... though I definitely will from now on and will take photos/video of it if/when I see it). 

So, this video was taken by a guy just yesterday in Indiana (said just outside of Indianapolis). He points out chemical trails that are in the sky, and then at the end of the video includes photographs from someone in Rochester, Michigan, who saw the same things and photographed it ... they are pretty striking pictures (the michigan ones) because it looks like it was caught early in the process ... in fact, one of the people who commented on this video (on the youtube site), said the Detroit area has been saturated for the last 4 days. 

Any of you guys noticing this? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edWHphEH-Pk]YouTube - Chemtrails USA - HenningKemner - MsMilkyTheClown 10-30-2010.mpg[/ame]

*btw., at around 3:30 in the video, the guy starts explaining what he thinks they might be ... while it might be relevant (who knows what it really is for ... as I mentioned, there are several theories), I'm pointing it out because it's also a little funny. Dude issues a direct challenge to the NWO type folks he believes are responsible ... it starts getting very good when he turns the camera on himself ... I'll put it this way: if he plays guitar, I'm guessing he plays through a Marshall


----------



## SoloDallas

crossroadsnyc said:


> These two videos are very interesting (telling?). Both are from the ISS (International Space Station) live streaming video camera from 10/25/2010:
> 
> YouTube - ISS ZOOMS IN ON UFO - OCTOBER 25, 2010 - PART 1 OF 2 - NASA LIVE TV (FULL VERSION)
> 
> YouTube - ISS ZOOMS IN ON UFO - OCTOBER 25, 2010 - PART 2 OF 2 - NASA LIVE TV (FULL VERSION)



Does any of you know if any explanation was provided with this? This is rather interesting.


----------



## Roadburn

SoloDallas said:


> Does any of you know if any explanation was provided with this? This is rather interesting.



"ISS zooms in on satelite" 

carry on, that's all...


----------



## diesect20022000

Okay again, i do NOT know what these are and i use the term "UFO" in it's literal context but, i saw another two out front of my house in the SW direction a few minutes ago. I only can conclude they weren't stars as the were both blinking and one kept seemingly dissapearing and reapearing in a four corners of a square shape while the one in the middle was moving extremely slowly almost imperceptibly but, it's in the SAME area i saw the last on a week ago and i was out there not 20 min prior and they weren't there. It's possible that it's a commercial craft as it's not doing anything particulary strange but, i doubt it as the other one was moving strangely. AAnyway, whatever they may be they're there again.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> Okay again, i do NOT know what these are and i use the term "UFO" in it's literal context but, i saw another two out front of my house in the SW direction a few minutes ago. I only can conclude they weren't stars as the were both blinking and one kept seemingly dissapearing and reapearing in a four corners of a square shape while the one in the middle was moving extremely slowly almost imperceptibly but, it's in the SAME area i saw the last on a week ago and i was out there not 20 min prior and they weren't there. It's possible that it's a commercial craft as it's not doing anything particulary strange but, i doubt it as the other one was moving strangely. AAnyway, whatever they may be they're there again.



I think they are. There have been new sightings of both the "ufo's" as well as the chemical trails. All very weird for sure. I've dug way deeper into this stuff than I thought I would ... it's all just so fascinating. I really have no idea what to believe ... which is probably the point. 

Would be cool if you could get some on video, or a photo. I've been keeping my eyes peeled, but I haven't seen anything in a while. Though, since others are, it's keeping my interest pretty well.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I think they are. There have been new sightings of both the "ufo's" as well as the chemical trails. All very weird for sure. I've dug way deeper into this stuff than I thought I would ... it's all just so fascinating. I really have no idea what to believe ... which is probably the point.
> 
> Would be cool if you could get some on video, or a photo. I've been keeping my eyes peeled, but I haven't seen anything in a while. Though, since others are, it's keeping my interest pretty well.



I've tried but, the pix never come out INTERESTINGLY ENOUGH 
i have no video camera unfortunately though.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> Okay again, i do NOT know what these are and i use the term "UFO" in it's literal context but, i saw another two out front of my house in the SW direction a few minutes ago. I only can conclude they weren't stars as the were both blinking and one kept seemingly dissapearing and reapearing in a four corners of a square shape while the one in the middle was moving extremely slowly almost imperceptibly but, it's in the SAME area i saw the last on a week ago and i was out there not 20 min prior and they weren't there. It's possible that it's a commercial craft as it's not doing anything particulary strange but, i doubt it as the other one was moving strangely. AAnyway, whatever they may be they're there again.



Maybe you're in the same boat as this guy. He sees them so much he sounds like he's wondering if "they're" aware of him being there. I'm not sure how many he has, but they seem to go back a few months ... and it's great footage (check his youtube channel if you want to see all of them). Here is one from 10/30/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X5muEPMwuE]YouTube - UFO, myself and I. 10/30/2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Sarasota 10/31/2010 (I wish this video was a little better, as it sounds better than you can actually see through his camera): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0FU6aNQqVw]YouTube - SARASOTA UFO LIGTH ORBS 10-31-2010.[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

So, I'm sitting here having some coffee and reading the paper, and I see 3 black helicopters just absolutely fly by. I decided to check out the earthcam from the Empire State building, and it seems to be stuck on just one picture ... it hasn't changed for like 15 minutes or more now (both of these cams are stuck on the same picture) ... hopefully someone will be able to see it right now as well before it changes: 

Empire Cam - Acronym Media

EarthCam - Midtown Cams

Can you tell what is in these pictures? What in the hell are the lights all over? I am guessing one is the sun, but what are the others? Especially the cluster toward the middle ... ??? 

I also just saw a helicopter hovering over the park for a good 5 minutes, which I've never seen before. I'm also hearing a lot of siren activity in the distance, but I have no clue if it's all related. Just a little strange to see all of this, and to see some weird stuff being basically stuck on the camera (I've tried refreshing it and it keeps coming back to the same frozen image). 

Hopefully one of you sees this quick enough to give me your thoughts on what you see ...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Lots more copters .... many more sirens. I have no clue if any of this is related, but it's pretty creepy. I know those images are still on the cam ... have any of you been able to see them as well??? God I hope someone else here sees this right now to help try and identify this. This is NOT a normal Sunday morning outside.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This one is actually very much like one of the ones on the camera this morning. This is a newscast from footage taken a few days ago on 11/3/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zbqHswuQSU]YouTube - Blue-Colored UFO Centreville, Virginia wed 3rd nov 2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Here's something from Sweden on the same night (11/3/2010) ... notice how it changes colors: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNmsI7brK6w]YouTube - Ufo Sweden 11/3 2010 ? Or satellite[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Los Angeles on the same night (11/3/2010). Comments from the video indicate it was seen multiple places worldwide ... looks just like Sweden: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX5JL18ijDs]YouTube - Flickering star or UFO in Los Angeles 11/3/2010 12:00AM[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This one is just absolutely insane ... I wish I could translate what is being said here. It looks like an enormous pyramid in the sky, but with lights. The video is from Turkey, two nights ago, on 11/5/2010 ... enjoy: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHohDvI6i58]YouTube - Very Clear Night Pyramid Over Turkey 11-05-2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Kentucky, 11/7/2010 (probably early this morning): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHtGmHSUBs4]YouTube - ufo Footage kentucky 11/7/2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Vicenza, Italy, today, 11/7/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qOY5Chaol4]YouTube - UFO Vicenza 11/7/2010[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

That Pyramid one was interesting. it really did look like a pyramid. Interesting.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> That Pyramid one was interesting. it really did look like a pyramid. Interesting.



I really don't know what to make of that. It leaves me nearly speechless. It didn't appear (to me at least) to be something that was manipulated/faked. It looks to me like either a pyramid, or some kind of saucer with a large dome on top ... almost like a floppy beach hat, but taught, and with lights. 

I was reading that the Nazi's were working on ships like that back during WWII (which they apparently could get off the ground, but not fly very far). I wouldn't doubt for a second if that technology exists today. In fact, most of those "V" shaped ufo's look very much like the stealth bombers that the US military uses.


----------



## carnada

Im gonna tell something to u guys...this is actually a true story that happened to my mom back when she was in her teen years...im talkinb about 40 years ago lol.

My mom and her parents, and basically her entire family own this house on the beach where they spent most of their summer. The house is still there, and I have spent most of my summer childhood at this place. This is located in Chile btw (u know the miners, earthquakes xD lol) My mom always talks about this things she saw one night. Her family was celebrating the grandmas 90s birthday or something like that. And a group of people from the neighbourhood, comes running towards my mom's house and start loudly knocking on the door as if people were throwing rocks at the house. The news run quickly around the area and everyone goes towards this sort of hill that u will find about 100 metres from where the cottage is located. And everyone is looking at this triangular shaped object in the sky, like a really strong light concentrated on one spot. Then the light started to become smaller and smaller and smaller, until it disappeared. But apperently the spot where the triangle was located was still marked in the sky, as if it was a burnt/electrified spot in the sky.

These were obviously some United States army sort of laser experiments.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I really don't know what to make of that. It leaves me nearly speechless. It didn't appear (to me at least) to be something that was manipulated/faked. It looks to me like either a pyramid, or some kind of saucer with a large dome on top ... almost like a floppy beach hat, but taught, and with lights.
> 
> I was reading that the Nazi's were working on ships like that back during WWII (which they apparently could get off the ground, but not fly very far). I wouldn't doubt for a second if that technology exists today. In fact, most of those "V" shaped ufo's look very much like the stealth bombers that the US military uses.



Yeah all this being some strange military phenomenaon wouldn't surprise me in the least but, not much would at this point. I htink about everyone HAS seen this stuff but, most of us are too uncomfortable to bring them up as there really isn't any definable explanation for these things...it's definitely odd but, so far i haven't seen anything to indicate imminent danger though i don't have tv and never go out etc. i just work,play guitar and sleep every couple of days,lol.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> Yeah all this being some strange military phenomenaon wouldn't surprise me in the least but, not much would at this point. I htink about everyone HAS seen this stuff but, most of us are too uncomfortable to bring them up as there really isn't any definable explanation for these things...it's definitely odd but, so far i haven't seen anything to indicate imminent danger though i don't have tv and never go out etc. i just work,play guitar and sleep every couple of days,lol.



No, nothing surprises me either, man. I've got this creepy Nazi style WWII combined with some flair from The Jetsons theme going through my mind. Something just doesn't feel right. 

I'm surprised I missed these videos, but they were in another language so I didn't pick up on them. They're quite something to watch (the first appearance on the first video happens about 20 seconds in ... be patient, it's worth it). Also, on the first video, it's incredible how it goes from being completely "on fire" to being completely "extinguished", yet still continues to fly, except for when it stops to hover 

Both are from 10/20/2010 ... I'm not sure where from, but I'm guessing maybe Russia? (someone here has to know better than my guess): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqgAKrB-yro]YouTube -[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhvCSeLb0Dg&feature=related]YouTube -[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

carnada said:


> Im gonna tell something to u guys...this is actually a true story that happened to my mom back when she was in her teen years...im talkinb about 40 years ago lol.
> 
> My mom and her parents, and basically her entire family own this house on the beach where they spent most of their summer. The house is still there, and I have spent most of my summer childhood at this place. This is located in Chile btw (u know the miners, earthquakes xD lol) My mom always talks about this things she saw one night. Her family was celebrating the grandmas 90s birthday or something like that. And a group of people from the neighbourhood, comes running towards my mom's house and start loudly knocking on the door as if people were throwing rocks at the house. The news run quickly around the area and everyone goes towards this sort of hill that u will find about 100 metres from where the cottage is located. And everyone is looking at this triangular shaped object in the sky, like a really strong light concentrated on one spot. Then the light started to become smaller and smaller and smaller, until it disappeared. But apperently the spot where the triangle was located was still marked in the sky, as if it was a burnt/electrified spot in the sky.
> 
> These were obviously some United States army sort of laser experiments.



That sounds pretty wild. Would have been great to have the same technology 40 years ago that we have today, so that other sightings could have been caught on video. I wonder if a burned/electrified sky would smell. 

Yes, it could be the United States, or, it could be Canada. Yes, Canada. See, it all makes perfect sense. Canada, after having put up with the United States all but stealing hockey, referring to them as the "51st State", and finally sealing up the borders so underage kids on the borders can't booze at strip clubs in Windsor/etc., as easily, they finally dispatched Justin Beiber to amaze and masses, and drive us into a mesmerized state of swept bangs, tilted caps, and fingernail polish, ... now that that phase is over, it's on to the REAL master plan ... be afraid ... be very afraid ... we're all doomed, for Justin Beiber is, The Antichrist.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> No, nothing surprises me either, man. I've got this creepy Nazi style WWII combined with some flair from The Jetsons theme going through my mind. Something just doesn't feel right.
> 
> I'm surprised I missed these videos, but they were in another language so I didn't pick up on them. They're quite something to watch (the first appearance on the first video happens about 20 seconds in ... be patient, it's worth it). Also, on the first video, it's incredible how it goes from being completely "on fire" to being completely "extinguished", yet still continues to fly, except for when it stops to hover
> 
> Both are from 10/20/2010 ... I'm not sure where from, but I'm guessing maybe Russia? (someone here has to know better than my guess):
> 
> YouTube -
> 
> YouTube -



yeah the fact that this stuff just gets ignored is unsettling. it's in our nature to agressively seek knowledge as there's a certain security in that. yeah the burining saucer made the "burning bush" from bliblical lore pop into my head. No it doesn't sit well with me either but, i don't really have a clue what it really is. I'm still hoping for some clarity without devestation.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Do you remember the "Phoenix Lights"? Was an event that took place in Phoenix back in 1997. Here's a quick overview: 

Phoenix Lights - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's some original footage (though there were apparently other sightings as you'll notice in the wiki link above): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdIdDpJYSOM]YouTube - Original Phoenix Lights - UFO footage 3|13|1997[/ame]

Ok, so here's where it gets interesting. Apparently they have been making another appearance over Phoenix this past week. I was reading about it on a blog last night, so I did some research on it, and voila, a number of videos came up in a search. 

Here's a time stamped webcam from 11/5/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxCrEBcnZCA]YouTube - The Phoenix Lights Are Back AGAIN! Two*Nights*Nov.*3rd*& 5th*2010[/ame]

That's just one of a number of videos that turned up in youtube search of "ufo phoenix november 2010" ... if you want to see the others, just do the same search on there. There are a lot, and from several days clumped together there.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ok, this one kind of makes me nervous ... real nervous. 

During the first evening of catching that first "ufo" on video (my picture from the first page), I also noticed an "airplane" (which I noted on the video I took of the "ufo"), which stuck me as very out of the ordinary. It flew on a path that went right over Central Park, and damn near over my building ... actually like a block and a half away, and not far over the city. What struck me was that it wasn't a plane I had noticed before, it was flying on a path that I thought was restricted airspace for airplanes, and it didn't make a sound ... it was dead silent. I discussed this with others and we all came to the conclusion that it was likely some kind of military craft that was patrolling the area or something. 

After that, I've noticed them on a VERY regular bases ... actually, just about every single night. One night my girlfriend and I saw a number of them at once, and commented that they looked kind of like cars, because the lights almost looked like headlights. I had since convinced myself that I was just never aware of them prior to noticing it the first night (I don't spend a hell of a lot of time watching airplanes out my window), and that they were likely just a plane that flies around on a regular basis. And why didn't I hear it? Well, I figured it was just some small bodied plane that was pretty quiet (I'm not a plane expert so it was probably a bad guess). Also, I figured that since I don't spend time watching aircraft, that it's entirely possibly an airplane could look like a car from some angle(s). Case closed, right? 

Now, while I was searching the Phoenix lights from the past several days, I noticed another video on there that captured the same "airplanes" I've been seeing here. Some of the comments on the youtube page suggested that they are B2 Bombers, but I highly doubt B2 bombers are flying a block and a half away from my apartment ... let alone as low as they are. I also doubt B2 bombers are silent. Another few people on the comments section claimed to have watched the same thing, and couldn't figure out what it was. 

Now I'm very skeptical of what I've viewed out my window. I'm going to be sure to get a video of one the next time I see it ... which, if recent history is any indication, should be any night now. 

What do you think? What kind of airplane does this look like to you? 

This video was captured just a few days ago on 11/4/2010 near Ft. Collins, Colorado: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vprmleWJJB4]YouTube - Amazing REAL UFO Fake Airplane Video!!! November 4th, 2009 Colorado USA[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

actualy i saw something like that a few days ago with the wife and i assumed it was a plane but, pointed out that there was no sound at all. I thought that was odd but, hadn't thought about it until now. i don't generaly watch for the stuff either. I thought it was possibly glare that made it look like headlights since it was broad daylight but, now i'm not as sure. I do know it was SILENT and LOW enough to make SOME noise. not as close as yours but, not much of a dif.i noticed too that the lights were red,white and blue blinking. that from a serious distance (as i've witnessed) would look like a flickering red,white and blue dot AND as you pointed out this blinking was during proximty to other objects THAT coincides with the one i first saw where it flashed red when center diving and dissapearing and the last 3 i've seen were all these three colors and blinking. now if it IS country/military who all have red,white and blue as their primarys? USA and UK, what else? I know there are more...France,Costa Rica,Cuba,Panama,Australia and more. That's of course all EXTREMELY hypothetical other than the flags colors,lol.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> actualy i saw something like that a few days ago with the wife and i assumed it was a plane but, pointed out that there was no sound at all. I thought that was odd but, hadn't thought about it until now. i don't generaly watch for the stuff either. I thought it was possibly glare that made it look like headlights since it was broad daylight but, now i'm not as sure. I do know it was SILENT and LOW enough to make SOME noise. not as close as yours but, not much of a dif.i noticed too that the lights were red,white and blue blinking. that from a serious distance (as i've witnessed) would look like a flickering red,white and blue dot AND as you pointed out this blinking was during proximty to other objects THAT coincides with the one i first saw where it flashed red when center diving and dissapearing and the last 3 i've seen were all these three colors and blinking. now if it IS country/military who all have red,white and blue as their primarys? USA and UK, what else? I know there are more...France,Costa Rica,Cuba,Panama,Australia and more. That's of course all EXTREMELY hypothetical other than the flags colors,lol.



I have a sneaking suspicion that you're likely to see a number of them.

Let me ask, did it seem like it was moving quite a bit slower than you'd expect for an airplane? That was another thing I noticed, and also lead to me thinking it was perhaps at first a military plane, and then maybe some kind of police plane or something ... something meant to travel a little slower for better viewing or whatever. 

The other thing, someone on the comments from the youtube site suggested it looked too big to be a "ufo", so it was likely a B2 bomber ... but from what I've watched, they were not very big at all ... that's what lead me to believe it was something smaller bodied, and thus, more quiet. Also, I didn't notice anything that looked like "bombs" underneath or anything either.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that you're likely to see a number of them.
> 
> Let me ask, did it seem like it was moving quite a bit slower than you'd expect for an airplane? That was another thing I noticed, and also lead to me thinking it was perhaps at first a military plane, and then maybe some kind of police plane or something ... something meant to travel a little slower for better viewing or whatever.
> 
> The other thing, someone on the comments from the youtube site suggested it looked too big to be a "ufo", so it was likely a B2 bomber ... but from what I've watched, they were not very big at all ... that's what lead me to believe it was something smaller bodied, and thus, more quiet. Also, I didn't notice anything that looked like "bombs" underneath or anything either.



yeah VERY slowly. like a car going 25MPH. creaping.


----------



## cptnkrunch

Maybe it's a military version of this, they say it's very capable of slow speeds and no louder than a washing machine. Video: Silent Aircraft Institute aims for 2025 launch of barely-audible, energy-efficient blended wing-body SAX-40 airliner-06/11/2006-Washington DC-Flight International
From the videos I've seen, I would say we're looking at several different types of technology in use. Some are for sure aircraft of sorts, a slow flying triangle that's silent doesn't really seem that far fetched to me. I'm sure they have been working on stealth propulsion for a long time now and the flying wing came from the 30's. I understand why they would not want to reveal their top technology to the public but those days may be numbered. To much activity going on to keep the cat in the hat forever.


----------



## cptnkrunch

Here's a blue one that was just seen over Virginia. http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978675724


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> Maybe it's a military version of this, they say it's very capable of slow speeds and no louder than a washing machine. Video: Silent Aircraft Institute aims for 2025 launch of barely-audible, energy-efficient blended wing-body SAX-40 airliner-06/11/2006-Washington DC-Flight International
> From the videos I've seen, I would say we're looking at several different types of technology in use. Some are for sure aircraft of sorts, a slow flying triangle that's silent doesn't really seem that far fetched to me. I'm sure they have been working on stealth propulsion for a long time now and the flying wing came from the 30's. I understand why they would not want to reveal their top technology to the public but those days may be numbered. To much activity going on to keep the cat in the hat forever.



hmh. cool man, that's a very feasible scenario and makes sense. yeah i'd mentioned early on in here that i can understand why some things wouldn't be addressed due to risks of loss of power,sabotage etc,etc.Nice find, i'll have to delve into that further when i'm un-sickified.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Guys, I'm not ignoring your posts, I'm just in the middle of seeing literally one after another. I thought it might take a couple of nights, but my girlfriend and I are literally watching dozens of them. They appear WAY up in the sky, and they appear WAY down low. We've already had 4 go DIRECTLY above my building and right out my window ... I'm serious, it couldn't have felt closer. Also, like the other times, it's very slow, and dead silent. We were making a joke to lighten the mood that maybe they're flying by us so much because they know about this thread and want to keep getting the word out ... yeah, just jokes, but it's just so bizarre, and unsettling. 

I caught two of them on video. I'm going to try and get more before the night is out, so if I'm not back on responding right away, that's what I'm doing. Gonna keep at it as long as we're seeing them. I tried taking a video of one far away, and it actually looks like those ones that you see in other videos where it's just a small blinking light that looks like a blinking star. 

Keep your eyes out ... you just might see something tonight.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Guys, I'm not ignoring your posts, I'm just in the middle of seeing literally one after another. I thought it might take a couple of nights, but my girlfriend and I are literally watching dozens of them. They appear WAY up in the sky, and they appear WAY down low. We've already had 4 go DIRECTLY above my building and right out my window ... I'm serious, it couldn't have felt closer. Also, like the other times, it's very slow, and dead silent. We were making a joke to lighten the mood that maybe they're flying by us so much because they know about this thread and want to keep getting the word out ... yeah, just jokes, but it's just so bizarre, and unsettling.
> 
> I caught two of them on video. I'm going to try and get more before the night is out, so if I'm not back on responding right away, that's what I'm doing. Gonna keep at it as long as we're seeing them. I tried taking a video of one far away, and it actually looks like those ones that you see in other videos where it's just a small blinking light that looks like a blinking star.
> 
> Keep your eyes out ... you just might see something tonight.



I see at least one a night honestly. usualy way up but, it varies.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> yeah VERY slowly. like a car going 25MPH. creaping.



Yes, that's a good description. We were thinking tonight about how much slower it was than even like a descent or takeoff on a commercial jet ... like if you went that slow, you'd think you'd just drop.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> Maybe it's a military version of this, they say it's very capable of slow speeds and no louder than a washing machine. Video: Silent Aircraft Institute aims for 2025 launch of barely-audible, energy-efficient blended wing-body SAX-40 airliner-06/11/2006-Washington DC-Flight International
> From the videos I've seen, I would say we're looking at several different types of technology in use. Some are for sure aircraft of sorts, a slow flying triangle that's silent doesn't really seem that far fetched to me. I'm sure they have been working on stealth propulsion for a long time now and the flying wing came from the 30's. I understand why they would not want to reveal their top technology to the public but those days may be numbered. To much activity going on to keep the cat in the hat forever.



My girlfriend and I just took a good look at that link, and have to say it was actually pretty close ... though, that's seeing it at night w/out a completely clear shot of the body. The only thing that stuck out as an obvious difference was that the "airplane's" we've watched have had a longer tail in the back ... not significantly, but still a little bit. 

What kind of activity do you think is going on that would prompt them to bring out the top technology?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> I see at least one a night honestly. usualy way up but, it varies.



Dude, some of them were way the hell up there. Paying closer attention like we were tonight, it seems like it was mainly one of two extremes (very low or very high), with very little in between. I'm pretty high up to begin with (22nd floor), and have an unobstructed view across to the west side, so I feel like I can get a good idea of how high/low they are in comparison to the city from where we are ... the variations were pretty striking when paying close attention. The frequency w/which they would appear was also unexpected ... there were a lot of them tonight. 

Like I said earlier, I was able to get a couple of them on video tonight. Tomorrow, I'll transfer them from my camera and get something up on here.


----------



## diesect20022000

i just caught another one. My wife came out to see it. freaked her out but, i'm still in WTF mode personaly. yeah this one was clearly (in my opinion) in the atmosphere or close and moving at that height in a zig zag at what seemed at least 1000mph easy. this one was very fast for how high it obviously was and looked like a star. one of the "worst" examples i've seen thus far but, i've already seen 3 in the 3 times i've gone out for a smoke.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> i just caught another one. My wife came out to see it. freaked her out but, i'm still in WTF mode personaly. yeah this one was clearly (in my opinion) in the atmosphere or close and moving at that height in a zig zag at what seemed at least 1000mph easy. this one was very fast for how high it obviously was and looked like a star. one of the "worst" examples i've seen thus far but, i've already seen 3 in the 3 times i've gone out for a smoke.



That's exactly what my gf pointed out earlier ... that the ones way up high were moving a lot faster than the ones down below ... they were really zipping by up there as opposed to the slower ones down low. We didn't see any zig zag patters though ... they seemed to be pretty direct from one spot to the next. 

What does your wife think it is?


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's exactly what my gf pointed out earlier ... that the ones way up high were moving a lot faster than the ones down below ... they were really zipping by up there as opposed to the slower ones down low. We didn't see any zig zag patters though ... they seemed to be pretty direct from one spot to the next.
> 
> What does your wife think it is?



she doesn't really have any thoughts on it. she doesn't want to think about the possibilities. She's scared because of our daughter. I'm more concerned with getting any info i can just as a precaution and curiousity but, for the same reasons she wants to ignore it.


----------



## cptnkrunch

> What kind of activity do you think is going on that would prompt them to bring out the top technology?


Maybe I should rephrase "top technology" I don't think anything we're seeing is the military's "most" top secret tech but it is high tech thats been kept from the general public for yrs., which the general public now percieves as the latest and greatest tech knowledge. Why the sudden mass showing of this tech........IDK. It almost feels like they're preparing us for things to come, maybe a distraction to something bigger down the line. If all this activity is military testing I don't think they're trying to hide it from us and if they are, they're doing a very poor job of it, it's almost like they want us to see and acknowledge it. I mean are they really stupid enough to show this display of tech over some of the most populated cities in the world and expect no one to notice and ask questions? I believe it is part of some plan, what that is who the hell knows but I have no doubt that they want us to see it, it's just to blatent and sloppy. It would be interesting to know if the nautical world is seeing the same things out in the middle of the vast dark ocean at night as the people on land see flying over their very populated cities. If they do want this stuff to be seen it would makes sense that they do it where masses of people would see it and not just a few crab fisherman. Just a thought  With the advances of nano technology I don't think we've seen anything yet and technology seem's to be advancing at a faster rate than ever before and IMO to fast for our own good.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Alright, finally got a chance to fool around with my camera today. I haven't bothered posting any of my own stuff since the first day, so I guess I should get around to it. I'll start you out with a picture I took from my window on 10/18/2010:


----------



## adept2u

Hi everyone! Did you check this out? A missile was launched off the coast of Los Angeles and no one knows what it was or who did it. They lost command and control of 50 nukes a couple of weeks ago An Adept's Journey: The US Military Lost Primary Command and Control of 50 Nuclear Missiles and now the things are going off by themselves? I find it highly interesting that UFO's don't like nukes An Adept's Journey: UFO Disclosure and Today’s Press Conference and our arsenal appears to be behaving most strangely, and anyone looking at the sky for any period is probably seeing things out of the ordinary.

Maybe crossroads will be kind enough to post a reply I sent to him privately by way of introduction. Internet noob that I am this may end up posting 3 times if at all.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Ok, I finally broke down and put a few of the videos up on youtube. I really didn't want to do that, but I guess it's about the only way I know of to share them w/you. 

This first one is rather short, as well as rather shaky. It was one of the first I captured on video, and I was kind of nervous of what I was seeing, so it was hard to concentrate on keeping the camera still. It was taken from my apartment window, and the "ufo" was located over past the west side of Manhattan. The video is from 10/18/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAMOd5fAbho]YouTube - UFO NYC 10/18/2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

This next one was taken shortly after the one I just posted. It's a little better since I was able to concentrate a little more on what I was recording as opposed to watching. It's also better since you can see two of them, as opposed to just one in the first video. Again, taken on the evening of 10/18/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YcQeX-Yrkw]YouTube - UFO NYC 10/18/2010 2[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

These two were taken last night. These are the same "airplanes" we were just discussing, that move very slow. It was the first of 3 that I took ... one didn't come out so great, so I didn't bother posting it. 

The problem I'm having w/the videos is that they are being taken through a window, and don't do justice to what we are seeing w/the naked eye. A good example are the following two videos from last night, as what you are seeing in the video is absolutely blurred due to the window from what we were actually watching. Also, it's not just the detail in the "airplanes" that's lost, but also the distance we were from them ... when I say they were close, I mean they were really freaking close ... it was right above our building, and didn't look to be more than a few stories higher than our building all together, which is like 40 stories (I'm on 22nd floor). I wish I could remove the window to increase the video quality ... sorry. Hope it gives you an idea.

11/8/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VirRSh8VUag]YouTube - UFO NYC 11/8/2010[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-xIu5BNmpY]YouTube - UFO NYC 11/8/2010 2[/ame]


* cute part of the 2nd video is my gf, right in the beginning (1 second in or so), saying "whoa! it's there!" ... she sprang right off the couch to come catch another look at what was coming our way ... fun times in a scary situation.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

So, did any of you hear about the "missile launch" off the coast of California today? Nobody seems to be able to take claim of it (such as army/navy/airforce/etc.), nor does anyone have an explanation for what it is. Of course, there are a the usual theories such as "it's obviously a jet" ... well, maybe not so obviously. 

So, I watched with intrigue this morning, thinking it was probably a military exercise, but when nobody from the military took credit, it made me watch a little closer ... here's the thing I find interesting: at around the 0:26 mark of the video I've included here, you will see on the right side of the "missile" some sort of "airplane/helicopter" just off to the right. Now, call me crazy, but if that was a legitimate airplane or helicopter, wouldn't they be able to identify it for everyone? Also, why hasn't anyone bothered to point out that there was an "airplane/helicopter" that freaking close to a mysterious "missile launch" ... does this not seem a little strange? I mean, I would think that a "missile" launched in the direction of an airplane or helicopter would be pretty fucking serious. 

What does the additional aircraft next to the "missile" look like to you? Remember, it appears at the 0:26 mark of this video (released this morning): 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5OHjRFXnFs]YouTube - Homeland Security: the coast is clear,except off the coast of California,Missile footage[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

looked like these....


----------



## diesect20022000

wonder if there's a secret world war going on? weird but possible


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> looked like these....



You mean the mysterious aircraft in the california "missile" video? I could see that ... seems to make sense based on size/shape. If that's the case then you'd think the at least one branch of the military would know what's up.


----------



## diesect20022000

yes. PRECISELY. that's what i meant by secret WW actualy. saying "oh it wasn't me!"


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> wonder if there's a secret world war going on? weird but possible



Ahhh, a new theory. I like it. Any ideas on where, or who it'd be between?


----------



## MM54

I do read this thread, just don't have much to contribute 

That helicopter in the last one did look like a Chinook. Rather suspicious indeed


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Ahhh, a new theory. I like it. Any ideas on where, or who it'd be between?



oh jeez....it could be anyone but, if that's in cali i'm assuming it's between us and somoene/thing else. I know a LOT of people aren't really thrilled with the US right now for one reason or another and we've had som many 'attacks' on homeland that i wouldn't be surprised if it's still along the lines of the neverending middleeastern saga. I don't have access to television or much radio so my news is from here online when i think to look which is rarely so i'm not really sure where we stand with the world right now but, i know the world it'self is in a pretty large dissaray. Honestly i moved out to the country from the city because i got so tired of all the junkies out there trying to haggle me and my wife, had our kid out here and we just kind of wanted to be low pro other than music. I'm trying to keep up though just because i care in general and want a future for my daughter.


----------



## diesect20022000

MM54 said:


> I do read this thread, just don't have much to contribute
> 
> That helicopter in the last one did look like a Chinook. Rather suspicious indeed



yeah that's imediately what popped into my head. Yeah i don't have as much to contribute either. i just post what i see myself or theories. i sit on here while i'm working on my chops at night. so in between i'll post up. night time is chops and elc eng study time and i'mm falling behind on the studying.


----------



## Strateuphoria

This guy in Dublin, uploads these clips allmost on a dailly basis,
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fODMBBHAT6A]YouTube - UFO OVER DUBLIN JULY 2ND 2010 PART 1[/ame]

I have seen UFO's about 5 times this last year alone, with witnesses.
Its no big deal really, how would you explain the missing link in evolution, when the human brain grew three times its size, ancient man referring to aliens as Gods, even the stories in the bible. We were probably visited by aliens in ancient times and our woman had alien sex.
Sure, look at Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## diesect20022000

Strateuphoria said:


> This guy in Dublin, uploads these clips allmost on a dailly basis,
> YouTube - UFO OVER DUBLIN JULY 2ND 2010 PART 1
> 
> I have seen UFO's about 5 times this last year alone, with witnesses.
> Its no big deal really, how would you explain the missing link in evolution, when the human brain grew three times its size, ancient man referring to aliens as Gods, even the stories in the bible. We were probably visited by aliens in ancient times and our woman had alien sex.
> Sure, look at Jimi Hendrix.



Neanderthal mans brain was about 1/3 larger than ours as well.


----------



## Strateuphoria

watch this, it will blow your mind

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9DTU-viWOo]YouTube - AA - Gods & Aliens [1 of 3][/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

adept2u said:


> Hi everyone! Did you check this out? A missile was launched off the coast of Los Angeles and no one knows what it was or who did it. They lost command and control of 50 nukes a couple of weeks ago An Adept's Journey: The US Military Lost Primary Command and Control of 50 Nuclear Missiles and now the things are going off by themselves? I find it highly interesting that UFO's don't like nukes An Adept's Journey: UFO Disclosure and Today’s Press Conference and our arsenal appears to be behaving most strangely, and anyone looking at the sky for any period is probably seeing things out of the ordinary.
> 
> Maybe crossroads will be kind enough to post a reply I sent to him privately by way of introduction. Internet noob that I am this may end up posting 3 times if at all.



Hey, sorry about missing this post, man ... I completely missed this last night for one reason or another. 

Guys, adept2u is the husband/wife team that I had referenced on the first page of this thread, where I had included a link to a number of the early sightings taking place all over the world. If you'll recall, he and his wife saw something, then went online to see if anyone else saw it, and then compiled all of the early October "ufo" footage ... it was really their site that convinced me that there was more to what we are seeing than is being reported. 

Glad to see you came on here to share in the public forum, man ... the more working theories we have, the more we'll be prepared in a worst case scenario.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Strateuphoria said:


> This guy in Dublin, uploads these clips allmost on a dailly basis,
> YouTube - UFO OVER DUBLIN JULY 2ND 2010 PART 1
> 
> I have seen UFO's about 5 times this last year alone, with witnesses.
> Its no big deal really, how would you explain the missing link in evolution, when the human brain grew three times its size, ancient man referring to aliens as Gods, even the stories in the bible. We were probably visited by aliens in ancient times and our woman had alien sex.
> Sure, look at Jimi Hendrix.



I've come across a number of sites that have proposed that very theory. I'm trying to keep an open mind toward everything, because I'm afraid that once I mentally close off an avenue, then I'm likely to miss the details I should be picking up on. It's pretty out there as a theory, but I guess all of them are in their own way. 

One thing I find interesting w/the alien theory, is how different the many theories are presented. On one hand, you have a number of people thinking this is a very good thing ... like you said, a missing link in evolution ... and will help us to evolve as a society, and usher in a "new age of man" (or something to that extent). On the other hand, you have a number of people (like Stephen Hawking for example) who theorize that it's akin to being a Native American when the Europeans arrived, or a Jew in Nazi Germany ... that we're just asking for colonization, slavery, and a death sentence.


----------



## Strateuphoria

I had a Marshall JMP 100 71' model a long time ago.
It said Mars on the front and I swear it sounded like spaceships, when I cranked it up with a the big muff infront. true story


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Strateuphoria said:


> I had a Marshall JMP 100 71' model a long time ago.
> It said Mars on the front and I swear it sounded like spaceships, when I cranked it up with a the big muff infront. true story



I was reading about that "missile" launch last night, and came across a guy who had responded that it could have been an EMP nuclear bomb, or threat of one. I didn't know much about what an EMP is, so I looked it up to familiarize myself ... this is where it got a little funny .... 

I was reading about what kind of damage it would do to the country, and it mentioned that most all electronics would be completely wiped out and destroyed ... w/the exception of old technology like ... yes ... tube amps! 

Maybe your JMP was foreshadowing something to you


----------



## Strateuphoria

Yeah, but I just looked at Kunnz's Advice warning thread on diode rectifiers and semi conductors, so I need a tube rectifier JTM 45  lol


----------



## adept2u

crossroadsnyc said:


> So, did any of you hear about the "missile launch" off the coast of California today? Nobody seems to be able to take claim of it (such as army/navy/airforce/etc.), nor does anyone have an explanation for what it is. Of course, there are a the usual theories such as "it's obviously a jet" ... well, maybe not so obviously.
> 
> So, I watched with intrigue this morning, thinking it was probably a military exercise, but when nobody from the military took credit, it made me watch a little closer ... here's the thing I find interesting: at around the 0:26 mark of the video I've included here, you will see on the right side of the "missile" some sort of "airplane/helicopter" just off to the right. Now, call me crazy, but if that was a legitimate airplane or helicopter, wouldn't they be able to identify it for everyone? Also, why hasn't anyone bothered to point out that there was an "airplane/helicopter" that freaking close to a mysterious "missile launch" ... does this not seem a little strange? I mean, I would think that a "missile" launched in the direction of an airplane or helicopter would be pretty fucking serious.
> 
> What does the additional aircraft next to the "missile" look like to you? Remember, it appears at the 0:26 mark of this video (released this morning):
> 
> YouTube - Homeland Security: the coast is clear,except off the coast of California,Missile footage



An 80 year old woman can fart in an airport and close it. A 4 year old can bring a butter knife to school and put it on lock down. Yesterday they didn't know what this was and today its an airplane, but that's ok everyone go back and watch the TV machine? This was supposedly north of Catalina island and seen from news choppers? WTF? Guys Catalina is 20 odd miles across the sea remember the song? 





What's that?


So look at the beginning. What is that flying along the bottom, and look at around 37 seconds, what is that flying across the screen. They are saying the original object is an airplane, and if so every Air Force officer in charge of our air defense needs to be fired yesterday. They didn't know what this thing was, not the FAA not the military, but today its an airplane. If I believe the official story I'll never go in a tall building again

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2UGugR_-gU&feature=share]YouTube - Mysterious "Missile" Launches over Southern California[/ame]

At the beginning along the bottom of the screen, and from 35 to about 43 seconds going across the trail.

Crossroads, I've seen what you've seen and when I say if you've developed a bit of "mania" about this, you aren't alone brother. I see in preview this post is ugly size wize, sorry hope it doesn't derail any trains of thought.


----------



## adept2u

BTW also people I kind of want to make you aware of the very interesting goings on in So. Cal. I believe on the same day crossroads had his encounter I had mine. I'm going to use blog posts as shorthand if anyone is interested in following the story in greater depth. An Adept's Journey: Strange Star Over Southern California this occured on October 9th and 10th, but in the days following and right up through the 13th I saw something in the skies and so did alot of people from Youtube which both myself and crossroads here seem to have collected. An Adept's Journey: My New Hobby! I’m collecting the daily UFO/Strange Stars and An Adept's Journey: Strange Stars/UFO's being caught on YouTube Now lets go to the October 27th and I suggest you read and follow this one An Adept's Journey: UFO over Disneyland and Curious Police Activity there is much speculation that Izayne is making a viral thing for some movie in which case he sprouted talent because I've interacted with him, and being from So. Cal and having been a tangent in the movie biz, that isnt the kind of brother that gets green lighted. That brings us to yesterday and the "missile" and both crossroads and myself have tried to address that. Hey what's it all mean? I like to think this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EegRh8Z4H-o]YouTube - The Fifth Dimension "Aquarius /Let The Sunshine In" (1969)[/ame]

Namaste Friends!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Strateuphoria said:


> watch this, it will blow your mind
> 
> YouTube - AA - Gods & Aliens [1 of 3]



I watched that one, as well as the other two in that 3 part series. Very interesting stuff, but I find a number of problems w/that theory. 

For starters, it implies right from the start that people living in earlier civilizations lacked any sort of imagination, or creativity. It implies that people were capable of only literal interpretation, and thus, recorded only what they saw with their own eyes. 

Second, while it takes into account various recorded "gods from the sky" from several cultures and locations throughout the recorded world history, the connections they make between them are filled with a lot of speculation. Yes, the stories tend to be of a similar structure, but vary enough to reflect they are all different stories of that time. 

Lets say in another 3,000 years the city of Los Angeles is buried in the ocean. All of a sudden it's discovered, and they realize they discovered "The Ancient City of Los Angeles ... The City of Angels!". Now, during the discovery, they come across these little discs that have some kind of recorded message ... one of them happens to be "Independence Day". Might some people at that point start to wonder if we, 3,000 years ago, weren't in fact just recording what was taking place in our time? That "aliens" were descending from the sky? And then they come across a disc called "Aliens" ... and low and behold, that disc records the same events, and that we were recording history for future generations to understand what might come their way? In fact, there might be a faction of people who think every recorded disc they find is nothing more than a message for the future ... I can see a bunch of people sitting around wondering what George Burns was trying to convey in "Oh God, You Devil" haha. 

Ok, I'm playing the devils advocate w/this response, but it's the one that makes the most sense to me. A lot of our current culture and storytelling, and religious beliefs, are centered around many of the things that have been discovered by ancient cultures, and in many ways, has been depicted the same way up to present day. 

Still, I enjoyed the videos and am keeping an open mind to the possibility. 

One thing that stuck me, however, was in the video where they described the "race of giants" living here in North America, and how the ancient indian tribes were able to conquer them by forcing them into a cave, shooting them with arrows, and then lighting them on fire ... if that's the case, then I feel a hell of a lot better about our chances fighting any kind of "race of giants" who are about to descend from the sky. If we are to take that story, along with all of the others such as David . Goliath, I think we're in pretty good shape whooping some alien butt


----------



## crossroadsnyc

(11/8/2010), Craig, NE: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELzCkCwyCgE]YouTube - UFO over Craig, NE 11-8-2010[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Maryland, 11/9/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=413gGXfMuKw&feature=related]YouTube - Maryland UFO 11/9/10[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6hY43fSDiM]YouTube - Maryland UFO 11/9/2010 Part 2[/ame]


*this guy is having the same trouble I noticed with a couple of my videos ... and he's not even doing it through a window. It's weird, but sometimes they appear very bright way up there, but don't really translate the same way to video. This is kind of what the one I didn't post yesterday was like ... just kinda hard to make out on video for some reason.


----------



## Strateuphoria

If you've seen a real UFO, its no big deal. 
I've seen a couple and I know lots of people who have seen them too. Its just one of those things, people will only believe it once they've seen one for themselves, 
no matter how many clips you watch, you have to experience it for yourself.
You won't convince more people cause they use marshalls.
One of these days people will start saying, all they ever see on the Marshall forum is JCM 900 kicks ass and UFO conspiricies. THey'll really think we're bonkers lol


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Maryland, 11/9/2010:
> 
> YouTube - Maryland UFO 11/9/10
> 
> YouTube - Maryland UFO 11/9/2010 Part 2
> 
> 
> *this guy is having the same trouble I noticed with a couple of my videos ... and he's not even doing it through a window. It's weird, but sometimes they appear very bright way up there, but don't really translate the same way to video. This is kind of what the one I didn't post yesterday was like ... just kinda hard to make out on video for some reason.



yeah i try taking pictures but nothing ever shows up at all. just the night sky.


----------



## cptnkrunch

> THey'll really think we're bonkers lol


Hell they already think that anyhow, nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> Hell they already think that anyhow, nothing to lose at this point.



pretty much,lol. not like we're really buying into anything or at least i'm not. I'm just theorizing. it's interesting to me and the fact that there's a lot of them being seen including by my wife and i makes it more so.


----------



## meld531

Hi!!Ive been lurking around here for wks. This is a facinating forum btw. Anyway, i finally got up the courage to register. I'm curious about all these strange sighting as well but I have to wonder if indeed they are anything more than airplanes?? My reasoning is because i have been seeing what i think are the same things for months as well. I actually kind of had that wth heart pounding moment as well. But, the thing is, I live about five miles from a very small county airport, im right on the border of canada so technically its an international airport. Anyway, my point is, when i first saw the strange lights i too thought wow, how is that an airplane?? But then i realized they had to be. My theory is that sometime during the last year or so, maybe longer, the lights on planes, mostly small personal use (i assume) planes have changed to a kind of strobe light. I have notice that depending on the moisture in the air and cloud cover, these strobes have a tenedency to react funny. On very clear dry evenings they simply strobe on and off and its quite obvious they are nothing but small planes. During evenings with high moisture contents and thin clouds they appear to jump around and seemingly fly very erractically. I am positive thats all anyone is seeing. I have also noticed that depending on height and direction some of the planes seem to stand still or move alot slower than others but i really think that is related to directional point of view and height. Now, im not trying to shut any of you down, cuz believe me this is soooo very fascinating to me and I WISH i would see a "real ufo" and i trust this forum more than any other site cuz you all seem pretty normal lol!! I also like the opinions on the conspiracy theories cuz i am a total news junky and from what has been happening lately im not so sure many of those are actually just theories anymore...anyway, just wanted to put in my two cents in the hopes that someone might prove me wrong!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Strateuphoria said:


> If you've seen a real UFO, its no big deal.
> I've seen a couple and I know lots of people who have seen them too. Its just one of those things, people will only believe it once they've seen one for themselves,
> no matter how many clips you watch, you have to experience it for yourself.
> You won't convince more people cause they use marshalls.
> One of these days people will start saying, all they ever see on the Marshall forum is JCM 900 kicks ass and UFO conspiricies. THey'll really think we're bonkers lol



I've watched literally dozens of them since mid October (some of which I recorded) ... I can't say I agree that after seeing a couple that it's no big deal. In fact, seeing more and more indicates to me that something is going on. Whether they are aliens, as you seem to believe, or government related, I don't think it's outlandish to ask questions ... either development would be newsworthy. 

I'm not sure what Marshall amps have to do with it. You claim to have owned a Marshall that had "mars" written on it, and sounded like "spaceships" (which, yes, is a little bonkers ... but I played along anyway since I figure you were kidding), but other than that I don't see the connection to this discussion. This forum just happens to be where I brought up the subject, since it's one of the only forums I come to on a regular basis. One thread on "ufo's" does not a forum make


----------



## crossroadsnyc

adept2u said:


> An 80 year old woman can fart in an airport and close it. A 4 year old can bring a butter knife to school and put it on lock down. Yesterday they didn't know what this was and today its an airplane, but that's ok everyone go back and watch the TV machine? This was supposedly north of Catalina island and seen from news choppers? WTF? Guys Catalina is 20 odd miles across the sea remember the song?
> 
> 
> What's that?
> 
> 
> So look at the beginning. What is that flying along the bottom, and look at around 37 seconds, what is that flying across the screen. They are saying the original object is an airplane, and if so every Air Force officer in charge of our air defense needs to be fired yesterday. They didn't know what this thing was, not the FAA not the military, but today its an airplane. If I believe the official story I'll never go in a tall building again
> 
> YouTube - Mysterious "Missile" Launches over Southern California
> 
> At the beginning along the bottom of the screen, and from 35 to about 43 seconds going across the trail.
> 
> Crossroads, I've seen what you've seen and when I say if you've developed a bit of "mania" about this, you aren't alone brother. I see in preview this post is ugly size wize, sorry hope it doesn't derail any trains of thought.



No, not really a mania ... more like an intellectual curiosity based on wanting to be prepared for the worst (you know, boy scout stuff). When I see things that don't look right, I can't help but question them. 

That picture (sorry, deleted it from my response) and video are pretty striking. I have not seen that video before, and it certainly raises questions as to what that was flying across the screen. It was traveling at a pretty good rate of speed as well. Could that have been the same thing that was hovering near it w/the flashing strobe in the other video? 

Something about this whole story of a California missile, as well as the whole "UPS terrorist threat" supposedly originating in Yemen the weekend before the midterm elections seems way too sloppy ... I can't put my finger on it, but something just doesn't seem authentic.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> pretty much,lol. not like we're really buying into anything or at least i'm not. I'm just theorizing. it's interesting to me and the fact that there's a lot of them being seen including by my wife and i makes it more so.



That's pretty much where my mind is as well ... theorizing and asking questions.


----------



## meld531

hi...I tried to post something earlier, but i dont know if im doing it right lol...but anyway, i found this thread from your post on the blaze. I have a theory that may or may not be accurate, and i was curious as to others thoughts. I had mentioned in my post that i live next to very small airport so i see planes all the time. And i have noticed in the last few months maybe a yr that they have indeed looked different or weird. But i THINK that planes have recently changed the types of lights they used to a sort of strobe light. and i have noticed that depending on the moisture or clouds in the air the strobes sort of bounce around in a very erratic looking way. i have a feeling that is what everyone is seeing. like i said l see tons of small aircraft all the time and on clear nights its obvious they are planes with strobe lights. on the really humid days or wispy thin cloudy nights they bounce around and look really jumpy. also sometimes they do appear to be at an almost standstill but i think that might be an illusion based on the direction of the flight??? oh and one other thing...i also live about thirty miles from an air national guard base and i see jets all the time too. tons of them. that missle was NO jet or airplane contrail...no way!!!


----------



## meld531

well that post worked so i just want to say one other thing...i LOVE this thread!! lol this is the first "ufo" conspiracy site ive found that i feel actually is being commented on by rational sane people. i too still think something quite odd is going on and i have no idea what is the actual reality we all are facing but its nice to be able listen to others ideas and theories and know that the people posting aren't wearing tin foil hats!!! lol


----------



## crossroadsnyc

meld531@msn.com said:


> hi...I tried to post something earlier, but i dont know if im doing it right lol...but anyway, i found this thread from your post on the blaze. I have a theory that may or may not be accurate, and i was curious as to others thoughts. I had mentioned in my post that i live next to very small airport so i see planes all the time. And i have noticed in the last few months maybe a yr that they have indeed looked different or weird. But i THINK that planes have recently changed the types of lights they used to a sort of strobe light. and i have noticed that depending on the moisture or clouds in the air the strobes sort of bounce around in a very erratic looking way. i have a feeling that is what everyone is seeing. like i said l see tons of small aircraft all the time and on clear nights its obvious they are planes with strobe lights. on the really humid days or wispy thin cloudy nights they bounce around and look really jumpy. also sometimes they do appear to be at an almost standstill but i think that might be an illusion based on the direction of the flight??? oh and one other thing...i also live about thirty miles from an air national guard base and i see jets all the time too. tons of them. that missle was NO jet or airplane contrail...no way!!!



You could be right about a change to strobe lights. I have noticed that, for example, the helicopters that I see flying around have strobe lights on them. Actually, it was my girlfriend who had originally pointed that out, because we were trying to differentiate between what was legit and what was out of the ordinary. These airplanes, however, are quite different. Also, while some are in the distance, there have been quite a number of them that have passed directly outside my window, and past the top of my building. We got a very good look at them each time ... they were not helicopters, nor were they airplanes we have ever seen. On top of that, they were absolutely silent ... I can tell when helicopters go over the building because they make a great deal of noise ... but these were dead quiet despite being, quite literally, right outside the window.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

meld531@msn.com said:


> well that post worked so i just want to say one other thing...i LOVE this thread!! lol this is the first "ufo" conspiracy site ive found that i feel actually is being commented on by rational sane people. i too still think something quite odd is going on and i have no idea what is the actual reality we all are facing but its nice to be able listen to others ideas and theories and know that the people posting aren't wearing tin foil hats!!! lol



Yeah, this isn't a ufo site. It's a site for Marshall amps ... this is just the "backstage" section where other topics are discussed ... so this is just a thread in an 'off topic' section. 

Glad you are enjoying it. I don't want it to do anything other than foster some discussion and theory on what is going on. The world appears to be rather volatile at the moment, and I can't help but think it's a good idea to step back and evaluate things ... and if possible, try and piece it together a little bit. Too many unexplained events from "ufo" sightings, to suspected thwarted terrorist attacks, to mysterious "missile launches", to .... well, you get the idea. There is a lot of weird stuff going on.


----------



## meld531

honestly, without sounding too crazy, i hope im wrong!!! lol, im sure what ive been seeing are planes but i do wish i would see something that would give me that undeniable "proof" lol...i read tons of fiction books and alot of them are conspiracy theory govt military type plots. alot of the stuff i read im like haha that would never even be remotely possible, but what is killing me lately is all of the sudden im seeing these crazy plots almost becoming reality!! I started reading your thread about a month ago but all these ideas you and others keep coming up with is all stuff that i heard about from my books and have already discovered based on mine and my husbands recent research and im just like what?? are you kidding me, all these crazy ideas ive been reading about for years are actually based on real events or certain political ideologies?? here is a link you might find interesting 

NIC 2025 Project


----------



## meld531

oh..yeah, i know its not a ufo site, i just wasn't sure how to put it. im not a public discussion person at all. lol, but i have been lurking around quite a few different threads or vines or whatever these things are called. Its actually all pretty interesting to hear real peoples opinions on various topics and not some paid pundit or commenter. with real people you pretty much know your getting mostly honest ideas and opinions.

so, that being said honestly, without sounding too crazy, i hope im wrong!!! lol, im sure what ive been seeing are planes but i do wish i would see something that would give me that undeniable "proof" lol...i read tons of fiction books and alot of them are conspiracy theory govt military type plots. alot of the stuff i read im like haha that would never even be remotely possible, but what is killing me lately, is all of the sudden im seeing these crazy plots almost becoming reality!! I started reading your thread about a month ago but all these ideas you and others keep coming up with is all stuff that i heard about from my books and have already discovered based on mine and my husbands recent research and im just like what?? are you kidding me, all these crazy ideas ive been reading about for years are actually based on real events or certain political ideologies?? here is a link you might find interesting 

NIC 2025 Project 

its actually from a real govt website, the national intelligence council. not sure what branch that is but its a .gov something so...idk


----------



## crossroadsnyc

hey, adept2u, where did you get that "missile" footage? 

I've looked at it a couple more times, and for some reason something looks fake about it to me. Same with the "flying aircraft" right at the start of the video. Maybe it's just me, but something about it looks like it was added to the video ... dunno. 

I mean the "missile" launch itself is concerning itself, so I don't want to look at something that's not authentic. A lot of people seem to have fun manipulating video and spreading propaganda to help their belief with these things ... want to make sure it's from a legit source and I don't wind up looking at things that don't truly fit together. 

Anyone else get that feeling with that video?


----------



## meld531

ok..well duh, all the posts that i thought disapeared are now showing up. its amazing how you can still get embarrassed when your "invisible" anyway, sorry for all the repeats, i think there are two more coming, ugh!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Interestingly enough, I was just watching O'Reilly, and he was talking with Dennis Miller about the CA "missile" launch. While they were joking about it, they were showing footage of it ... and what do you know, I noticed something (aircraft?) just drop from the sky and kind of hover there. 

I paused the television and recorded it on my camera so I can show you guys ... maybe that video from before isn't too far off. I'm surprised neither of them mentioned it ... someone on the staff that put that sequence together must have noticed it. 

My dinner just arrived, so I'm going to eat and and get back to this after I finish.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Good news ... and bad news. 

bad news ... ok, for some reason it seems that videos don't come out as clear on youtube as they do from my camera direct onto my mac (plus, remember this is from tv). Good news ... that said, you can still see the "aircraft" or whatever it is, enter the picture. It happens at the 0:20 mark of the video ... you might have to squint a bit (like I said, youtube seems to degrade the video quality), but you'll see what almost looks like a black fly, drop right from the top of the screen, and then just kind of hover in place. In the direct from camera to mac version it's a lot more clear ... I wish there was a better way of sharing these. 

I have to admit that I was definitely looking out for something during the broadcast to try and verify what that video I questioned from earlier. I was pretty shocked to see this thing enter the picture. Maybe it IS a fly ... do they go that high? However, that's now a few videos that show another object in the sky, so I guess it's worthy of debate. What do you think? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBJUyr5xCKs]YouTube - California Missile Launch Strange Object In Picture[/ame]


----------



## meld531

lol, i was watching and i saw the same thing!! i dvr'd it and im going to check back later, but i really did see that and even thought huh, thats weird, but i dismissed it as dust or something on the camera...


----------



## crossroadsnyc

meld531@msn.com said:


> lol, i was watching and i saw the same thing!! i dvr'd it and im going to check back later, but i really did see that and even thought huh, thats weird, but i dismissed it as dust or something on the camera...



Even thought I was looking I was pretty shocked. I immediately paused and rewound to look a couple more times ... I thought for sure I had to get this on here so everyone else could see it. I just wish youtube didn't degrade the picture so much, because it's much more clear that it appears on the video. Even the video I have is much more clear ... but you can STILL see it if you pay close attention. 

The whole segment was so typical of shitty journalism. Two self absorbed db's sitting around making jokes about linking missile launches to Charlie Sheen snorting cocaine, all the while there is something a little out of the ordinary right in front of their, um, noses. I like the both of those guys, but really, that was pretty irresponsible.


----------



## meld531

it does look like some sort of bug...what i want to know is, where's the plane or helicopter that was in the original footage? and to your earlier question about adepts video, the one that shows the two planes flying one at bottom and one toward middle, is that a video of the same missile from monday nite? if it is then i dont know, i think its fake. one, why did that new video only just come out and who took it, and two, it looks like each time it appears its the exact same thing just photoshopped in a different spot at a different time...


----------



## diesect20022000

wow that looked like a rock dropping out from nowhere! yeah i was wondering where the chinook went too.


----------



## meld531

i like o'rielly for the most part. but i agree, lately hes been ticking me off because i feel as tho he and all the rest of the media are completely ignoring the fact that something strange is going on all around us and part of the reason it ticks me off is that until more people get on board and start questioning what certain groups govt and private alike, they are basically allowing it (whatever "IT" may be) to happen and leaving the rest of us who do have questions to be labeled as nuts and gullible...its really frustrating. its almost impossible to have a serious conversation with anyone on any of these subjects just for the simple fact that the media will not acknowledge it. Beck is the only one who even remotely touches on any of these topics and even tho i do believe hes sincere in his beliefs for the most part i still have my reservations about anyone promoting fear and yeah, he does scare me sometimes lol....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> wow that looked like a rock dropping out from nowhere! yeah i was wondering where the chinook went too.



That's a good question as well ... I've been looking for that in the other footage and haven't seen it since the first one. Just seems to fly into shot for one brief clip so far. 

As for this O'Reilly footage, yeah, it really does just drop into the picture. It's clear enough on the television, as well as in the direct video I took, not to mention in the video I posted here, that something drops into the picture ... how on earth could the person who put that segment together not notice? Maybe they DID notice and released it to see if others would notice to create a buzz? 

This is what I was kind of getting at w/my agreeing with you earlier about things seeming sloppy ... like something just doesn't seem authentic about anything going on right now.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> That's a good question as well ... I've been looking for that in the other footage and haven't seen it since the first one. Just seems to fly into shot for one brief clip so far.
> 
> As for this O'Reilly footage, yeah, it really does just drop into the picture. It's clear enough on the television, as well as in the direct video I took, not to mention in the video I posted here, that something drops into the picture ... how on earth could the person who put that segment together not notice? Maybe they DID notice and released it to see if others would notice to create a buzz?
> 
> This is what I was kind of getting at w/my agreeing with you earlier about things seeming sloppy ... like something just doesn't seem authentic about anything going on right now.



agreed.


----------



## adept2u

Hey crossroads, there are several of that type of example popping up, and when we saw the first story my sweetie spotted the thing. I'm not sure if you were aware of this one but look what happened in your fair town last night.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjrtevQhBBI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Fireball in the New York sky[/ame]

The new explanation is contrail btw.

So, last night I go out into my front yard, and I put on my headsets, and I say to the sky, I'd like to play some of my favorite music for my star family and I put on my favorite album A Decade of Steely Dan (yeah that's right I loves me some Steely Dan) anyway before the album had played through I saw at least 5 objects light up traverse a portion of the sky and disappear. I took out my lighter and did a concert thing, and the things would get brighter. This bigger than any government my friend, and they are going over any governments heads with their demonstrations. I see David Icke and a couple of other "fear" based ideas floating around and I'd very much like to counter that emotion with 2 things. First, being the SciFi freak I am 



> I must not fear.
> Fear is the mind-killer.
> Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.
> I will face my fear.
> I will permit it to pass over me and through me.
> And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
> Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.
> Only I will remain



I believe this mans presentation far more than any of the "new world order" project blue beam, look out they gonna put us in fema camps kind of thing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrcWntw9juM]YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 1 of 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSxluvq5HI0]YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 2 of 2[/ame]


----------



## adept2u

crossroadsnyc said:


> Even thought I was looking I was pretty shocked. I immediately paused and rewound to look a couple more times ... I thought for sure I had to get this on here so everyone else could see it. I just wish youtube didn't degrade the picture so much, because it's much more clear that it appears on the video. Even the video I have is much more clear ... but you can STILL see it if you pay close attention.
> 
> The whole segment was so typical of shitty journalism. Two self absorbed db's sitting around making jokes about linking missile launches to Charlie Sheen snorting cocaine, all the while there is something a little out of the ordinary right in front of their, um, noses. I like the both of those guys, but really, that was pretty irresponsible.



You ain't never lied brother. When we lost command and control of the missiles 2 odd weeks ago I couldnt believe how quickly everyone just moved along nothing to see here. I am still shitting my pants over the acknowledged facts of that incident, and I am double shitting my pants that no one has been fired. I believe it is our visitors plan to stretch the lie machine to breaking point. I'm watching the commentary on the LA missile incident, and even the snarky local anchors are saying they don't believe it as illustrated below in an earlier reply to thread.


----------



## Plugameau

Interesting thread here... I just found another video of the LA "missle launch" and with regard to the military helicoptor being seen in the video, I'm not convinced that's what it was. This link shows the object multiple times, first at the beginning it moves from left to right along the bottom and then another time at :38

Mysterious missile launched off California coast? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## diesect20022000

adept2u said:


> Hey crossroads, there are several of that type of example popping up, and when we saw the first story my sweetie spotted the thing. I'm not sure if you were aware of this one but look what happened in your fair town last night.
> 
> YouTube - Fireball in the New York sky
> 
> The new explanation is contrail btw.
> 
> So, last night I go out into my front yard, and I put on my headsets, and I say to the sky, I'd like to play some of my favorite music for my star family and I put on my favorite album A Decade of Steely Dan (yeah that's right I loves me some Steely Dan) anyway before the album had played through I saw at least 5 objects light up traverse a portion of the sky and disappear. I took out my lighter and did a concert thing, and the things would get brighter. This bigger than any government my friend, and they are going over any governments heads with their demonstrations. I see David Icke and a couple of other "fear" based ideas floating around and I'd very much like to counter that emotion with 2 things. First, being the SciFi freak I am
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this mans presentation far more than any of the "new world order" project blue beam, look out they gonna put us in fema camps kind of thing.
> 
> YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 1 of 2
> 
> YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 2 of 2



I was thinking "Psychic wars" or Fire of Uknown origin" by BOC. I love some BOC.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

adept2u said:


> Hey crossroads, there are several of that type of example popping up, and when we saw the first story my sweetie spotted the thing. I'm not sure if you were aware of this one but look what happened in your fair town last night.
> 
> YouTube - Fireball in the New York sky
> 
> The new explanation is contrail btw.
> 
> So, last night I go out into my front yard, and I put on my headsets, and I say to the sky, I'd like to play some of my favorite music for my star family and I put on my favorite album A Decade of Steely Dan (yeah that's right I loves me some Steely Dan) anyway before the album had played through I saw at least 5 objects light up traverse a portion of the sky and disappear. I took out my lighter and did a concert thing, and the things would get brighter. This bigger than any government my friend, and they are going over any governments heads with their demonstrations. I see David Icke and a couple of other "fear" based ideas floating around and I'd very much like to counter that emotion with 2 things. First, being the SciFi freak I am
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this mans presentation far more than any of the "new world order" project blue beam, look out they gonna put us in fema camps kind of thing.
> 
> YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 1 of 2
> 
> YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 2 of 2



That looks to be in the eastern sky, so I would have not have been able to see it from my window (my view is west). I just searched a bit for it, but it's receiving minimal coverage ... you know, the usual contrail excuse. Though, from the video above, there is no way that's a jet ... that thing was really moving along at a fast speed. 

Well, it sounds to me like you've long made up your mind (that aliens are arriving), so I'm not sure how much of this you'll consider, but I'll give my view on those other two videos you included as well. 

First, the unifying theme that I find in both the "New World Order" theories, as well as the "Aliens are arriving" theories, are that both insinuate that the power of the individual, or the spirit of the individual, is not only broken or non-existent, but ultimately worthless and easily discardable. 

Addressing the theories of the guy you referenced above, he makes this very clear at the 4:30 mark of the second video, where he exclaims "The are different truths, because our universe is hierarchically structured in layers" .... what he's telling you are two things:

1) there are truths that we are too stupid to understand, and therefore have to be taught 

2) that the individual self is irrelevant since since society is already structured hierarchically, and as such, your life should be planned out by you, presumably, but someone 'higher up in the food chain'. 

This is nearly the identical philosophy of those who would advocate a New World Order. They basically tell us two things: 

1) that we are incapable of running our own lives, or making the best decisions for ourselves and our families, and thus we are all better off having those decisions made for us by the "elite" of society 

2) that the notion of national sovereignty, not to mention the notion of individual self, is irrelevant, because we all have to come together in the name of "world order"/etc. 

I'm not discounting with absolute certainty what you are saying, all I'm saying is that I wouldn't be so quick to jump to any absolute conclusions. Yes, the "ufo's" deserve attention. Yes, the missile launches deserve attention. Yes, losing control of part of the nuclear arsenal deserves attention. There are a number of things that deserve attention right now ... but just because I see aircraft I can't identify, and just because the government/military won't play it straight in answering questions, doesn't mean I'm not willing to weigh all possibilities. Yes, the "alien invasion" theory could very well be true ... but I'm not so sure I'd hang my hat on that being the ultimate truth until we see more than unidentified aircraft in the sky, which could very well be courtesy of the government/black ops. In fact, I'll believe they are aliens when I see an actual alien.


----------



## Strateuphoria

crossroadsnyc said:


> I've watched literally dozens of them since mid October (some of which I recorded) ... I can't say I agree that after seeing a couple that it's no big deal. In fact, seeing more and more indicates to me that something is going on. Whether they are aliens, as you seem to believe, or government related, I don't think it's outlandish to ask questions ... either development would be newsworthy.
> 
> I'm not sure what Marshall amps have to do with it. You claim to have owned a Marshall that had "mars" written on it, and sounded like "spaceships" (which, yes, is a little bonkers ... but I played along anyway since I figure you were kidding), but other than that I don't see the connection to this discussion. This forum just happens to be where I brought up the subject, since it's one of the only forums I come to on a regular basis. One thread on "ufo's" does not a forum make



If I still had that 100 watter, and cranked it with a big muff and wammy bar effects, I'll give you space ships sounds. "Whats Marshall amps have to do with it?" Its the Marshall amp forum not the Star Trek convention and what can you do about the UFO's have you tried waving your arms or flashing a light at them?, for all we know, its flown by US airforce pilots.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

adept2u said:


> You ain't never lied brother. When we lost command and control of the missiles 2 odd weeks ago I couldnt believe how quickly everyone just moved along nothing to see here. I am still shitting my pants over the acknowledged facts of that incident, and I am double shitting my pants that no one has been fired. I believe it is our visitors plan to stretch the lie machine to breaking point. I'm watching the commentary on the LA missile incident, and even the snarky local anchors are saying they don't believe it as illustrated below in an earlier reply to thread.



Yes, that was swept under the rug really fast. That's not cool to lose control of a portion of your nuclear arsenal. 

There have also been a number of aborted space shuttle missions as of late. I came across this video earlier which I find interesting. It has the same "orbs" in the sky that were seen here in NYC, as well as a number of other places (some of the videos on this tread show them). 

Getting back to the "sloppy" aspect we were just talking about, doesn't it seem a bit odd that all of this recent footage seems to show "ufo's" flying/hovering around? Just seems intentional to me right now. 

YouTube - UFO Discovery STS 133 11052010!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Plugameau said:


> Interesting thread here... I just found another video of the LA "missle launch" and with regard to the military helicoptor being seen in the video, I'm not convinced that's what it was. This link shows the object multiple times, first at the beginning it moves from left to right along the bottom and then another time at :38
> 
> Mysterious missile launched off California coast?
> 
> Any thoughts?



I'll tell you what I just found interesting about that video, is the object they show in the sky after that "aircraft" passes at the :38 mark. Just a short time after that, they show what looks like a "V" in the sky ... and that looks just like that "ball of fire" or whatever in the hell it was that was flying overtop of Russia from a few videos back (there were to of them in the same post) after it had emerged from the clouds. It emerged onto the screen looking like it was an airplane on fire, and then went into the clouds, and when it reappeared, it looked just like what was on the video you just posted. 

There has to be a link there. No question.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Strateuphoria said:


> If I still had that 100 watter, and cranked it with a big muff and wammy bar effects, I'll give you space ships sounds. "Whats Marshall amps have to do with it?" Its the Marshall amp forum not the Star Trek convention and what can you do about the UFO's have you tried waving your arms or flashing a light at them?, for all we know, its flown by US airforce pilots.



Sounds like you had a nice head w/that old JMP 

Anyway, I see that you just signed up to this forum 2 days after I started this thread. I guess it can be a little confusing as to why this subject is on here, but if you noticed during site navigation, you are in a section called "backstage" ... this is where we discuss topics other than amps/guitars/etc. You'll find a number of subjects ranging from beer, to boobs, to politics, and beyond. It's not a mandatory stop of course, so if you prefer keeping the discussion to amps/etc., there are thousands of other threads for you to navigate through and participate in. Still, I think this thread is informative and fun, so I hope you'll stick around and contribute. 

Yes, for all we know they are US pilots. Like I explained to adept2u, I'm not going to believe they are aliens unless I actually see one with my own eyes ... I don't believe staging a fake alien presence is beyond the realm of possibility, not to mention capability. Never the less, daily worldwide "ufo" sightings, unexplained missile launches (which also mysteriously have "ufo's" in the videos), scrapped space shuttle launches, suspected terrorist attacks via UPS (notice how quick that story died? why is nobody following up on that?) to losing control of a percentage of our nuclear arms, is something, in my opinion, that deserves a closer look and to be brought out into public discussion.


----------



## cptnkrunch

adept2u said:


> Hey crossroads, there are several of that type of example popping up, and when we saw the first story my sweetie spotted the thing. I'm not sure if you were aware of this one but look what happened in your fair town last night.
> 
> YouTube - Fireball in the New York sky
> 
> The new explanation is contrail btw.
> 
> So, last night I go out into my front yard, and I put on my headsets, and I say to the sky, I'd like to play some of my favorite music for my star family and I put on my favorite album A Decade of Steely Dan (yeah that's right I loves me some Steely Dan) anyway before the album had played through I saw at least 5 objects light up traverse a portion of the sky and disappear. I took out my lighter and did a concert thing, and the things would get brighter. This bigger than any government my friend, and they are going over any governments heads with their demonstrations. I see David Icke and a couple of other "fear" based ideas floating around and I'd very much like to counter that emotion with 2 things. First, being the SciFi freak I am
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this mans presentation far more than any of the "new world order" project blue beam, look out they gonna put us in fema camps kind of thing.
> 
> YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 1 of 2
> 
> YouTube - John Hagelin, Ph.D on Consciousness 2 of 2


Interesting stuff. I posted some where in the middle of this thread about quantum physics and I really do believe there is a relationship between quantum mechanics and the technology we're playing with now, such as the HCL, etc. It sounds crazy creating realities that aren't really real but if man can learn how to control conciseness and the thought process on a massive level by manipulation of energy and frequencies it would be the most powerful weapon ever. Kinda like the next step of subliminal messaging. I know it sounds flipp'n crazy but.........................just saying. I think technology is advancing at such a rapid pace right now that the results to mankind will be very detrimental especially in the wrong hands. It's almost inevitable at this point. Not preaching the end of the world but globally this place is really screwed up right now and few seem to give a shit about the direction we're headed. I just hope enough of us wake up before it's to late if it isn't already. Ok, back to my padded room I go.


> this is the first "ufo" conspiracy site ive found that i feel actually is being commented on by rational sane people.


Rational and sane people? You obviously just joined the forum welcome.


----------



## cptnkrunch

We really do have a responsible goverment. Crap like this makes me think they'll never be able to pull some of this stuff off .
Book: Bill Clinton Lost Nuclear Codes While in Office | The Blaze


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> Interesting stuff. I posted some where in the middle of this thread about quantum physics and I really do believe there is a relationship between quantum mechanics and the technology we're playing with now, such as the HCL, etc. It sounds crazy creating realities that aren't really real but if man can learn how to control conciseness and the thought process on a massive level by manipulation of energy and frequencies it would be the most powerful weapon ever. Kinda like the next step of subliminal messaging. I know it sounds flipp'n crazy but.........................just saying. I think technology is advancing at such a rapid pace right now that the results to mankind will be very detrimental especially in the wrong hands. It's almost inevitable at this point. Not preaching the end of the world but globally this place is really screwed up right now and few seem to give a shit about the direction we're headed. I just hope enough of us wake up before it's to late if it isn't already. Ok, back to my padded room I go.
> 
> Rational and sane people? You obviously just joined the forum welcome.



Yeah, they were included w/that Icke video, right? I don't think it's preaching end of the world stuff so much as just paying attention and connecting dots. When you're seeing things you've never seen before (and that includes the state of the world), you have to keep all of the possibilities open.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Harpswell, Maine, 11/10/2010:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAiMU8ocjHE]YouTube - new UFO sighting 11-10-2010.[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Yeah, they were included w/that Icke video, right? I don't think it's preaching end of the world stuff so much as just paying attention and connecting dots. When you're seeing things you've never seen before (and that includes the state of the world), you have to keep all of the possibilities open.



agreed. That's all i'm doing too. I agree that we're throwing out theories of what it could be but, they're just theories. for all we know it may just be a worldwide or even LOCAL vidoe hoax. we don't know but, we WANT to know.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

11/20/2010:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzBI_CL4MG0]YouTube - UFo disappears. 11/10/2010[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Harpswell, Maine, 11/10/2010:
> 
> YouTube - new UFO sighting 11-10-2010.



embedding disabled at request....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

California, 11/10/2010: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHpY69tnY9o]YouTube - UFO'S IN CALIFORNIA 11/10/2010 "A KISS OF LIGHT FROM THE KNOWN"[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> embedding disabled at request....



The one for Harpswelll, Maine, right? 

Try this: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa9yEDyauKg]YouTube - UFO showing for me. 11/10/2010[/ame]


----------



## cptnkrunch

diesect, I think if you disable your pop up blocker for this forum you can view from this site.


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> diesect, I think if you disable your pop up blocker for this forum you can view from this site.



i don't have any problems viewing the other ones. the last one he posted worked as well though. i have my blocker set up to give me the option of viewing or not manualy.


----------



## cptnkrunch

I have a couple of questions for you all? Say this is all military tech we're seeing and the conspiracy theory of creating fear and chaos to the entire planet, to bring all nations together under a NWO is true. There are so many strange sightings being witnessed and filmed right now all over the world that it's almost ridiculous, someone, somewhere, every flipp'n day is recording lights or aircraft in the skies that our unidentifiable to the general public and nobody has come forward to say exactly what they are. Does anyone else find that odd? Point being a project of this magnitude would require thousands and thousands of military and private gov contractors. I know there's many levels of security clearances but even at the upper levels, would still require a lot of people to have knowledge of top secret aircraft and technology. Knowing human nature (somewhat) keeping secrets are not one of mans greatest attributes. I find it odd that no one out of thousands involved in this projec(s) has not let the cat out of the bag after having a few drinks at the bar. Could that many people be that trust worthy not to say anything to anyone?
And if they're testing this stuff for some future fear and chaos tatic, is anyone going to buy into the "shock and awe" factor with all that's already been seen? Wouldn't it be like "oh look theres another one of those military crafts or lights we used to think were UFO's", or could this be more of a defense program than a weapons program or both? I have a tough time believing that any of the recent rash of sightings has anything to do with ET visitors. I'd love to know what the hell they're up to, just way to many unexplainable sightings for it to be nothing.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> I have a couple of questions for you all? Say this is all military tech we're seeing and the conspiracy theory of creating fear and chaos to the entire planet, to bring all nations together under a NWO is true. There are so many strange sightings being witnessed and filmed right now all over the world that it's almost ridiculous, someone, somewhere, every flipp'n day is recording lights or aircraft in the skies that our unidentifiable to the general public and nobody has come forward to say exactly what they are. Does anyone else find that odd? Point being a project of this magnitude would require thousands and thousands of military and private gov contractors. I know there's many levels of security clearances but even at the upper levels, would still require a lot of people to have knowledge of top secret aircraft and technology. Knowing human nature (somewhat) keeping secrets are not one of mans greatest attributes. I find it odd that no one out of thousands involved in this projec(s) has not let the cat out of the bag after having a few drinks at the bar. Could that many people be that trust worthy not to say anything to anyone?
> And if they're testing this stuff for some future fear and chaos tatic, is anyone going to buy into the "shock and awe" factor with all that's already been seen? Wouldn't it be like "oh look theres another one of those military crafts or lights we used to think were UFO's", or could this be more of a defense program than a weapons program or both? I have a tough time believing that any of the recent rash of sightings has anything to do with ET visitors. I'd love to know what the hell they're up to, just way to many unexplainable sightings for it to be nothing.



I just stopped by before I go to sleep for the night to post a quick video which I found tonight regarding the slow moving/ silent planes. I noticed a lot more of them tonight, and thought I'd do a little more research on the "ufo airplanes" ... found a good one for you guys to check out which captures what we've been seeing our the window here. 

Anyway, didn't want to post the video w/out responding to this first. I'll have to do so tomorrow, though, since I'm a little too tired right now. You are asking some good questions but I think I'm going to pass out before I can think them through haha.


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> I have a couple of questions for you all? Say this is all military tech we're seeing and the conspiracy theory of creating fear and chaos to the entire planet, to bring all nations together under a NWO is true. There are so many strange sightings being witnessed and filmed right now all over the world that it's almost ridiculous, someone, somewhere, every flipp'n day is recording lights or aircraft in the skies that our unidentifiable to the general public and nobody has come forward to say exactly what they are. Does anyone else find that odd? Point being a project of this magnitude would require thousands and thousands of military and private gov contractors. I know there's many levels of security clearances but even at the upper levels, would still require a lot of people to have knowledge of top secret aircraft and technology. Knowing human nature (somewhat) keeping secrets are not one of mans greatest attributes. I find it odd that no one out of thousands involved in this projec(s) has not let the cat out of the bag after having a few drinks at the bar. Could that many people be that trust worthy not to say anything to anyone?
> And if they're testing this stuff for some future fear and chaos tatic, is anyone going to buy into the "shock and awe" factor with all that's already been seen? Wouldn't it be like "oh look theres another one of those military crafts or lights we used to think were UFO's", or could this be more of a defense program than a weapons program or both? I have a tough time believing that any of the recent rash of sightings has anything to do with ET visitors. I'd love to know what the hell they're up to, just way to many unexplainable sightings for it to be nothing.



actualy this point is one i brought up a few pages back. I agree it's much more plausible. It's up in the air of course but, yeah we're on that page as well. it seems waaaayyyy too readily available and sloppy to be accidental but, at the same time we have all this communications technology now that even ten years ago was far less accessible so as wwas brought up by another member: perhaps it's just that we have more readily availble means to SHOW these "sightings". I personaly am not leaning too heavily on ANY theory as i'm searching for facts and concrete resolution but, this is a seemingly sound possibility to me and Crossroads i believe. I'm considering it a possible global "distraction" from something of more importance as well. anything's a possibility right now but, i do believe "aliens" are on the lower end of the totem. I'm sure it's possible though.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Oh man, forgot to include the video. I think you guys will like this one.

Alright, this is a cool video which does a great job of catching a glowing "orb" transforming into the slow moving / silent "airplanes" ... yes, that's right ... an "orb" transforming/morphing into an "airplane". I don't know if this is done by simply switching lights on the aircraft, or what, but it's a pretty striking and quick transformation in appearance. I've been of the impression that they were different "vehicles?" ... but this brings some doubt into that theory. 

What do you think? Remember, the transformation from "orb" to "airplane" happens around the 5:00 mark: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgRZ0VFvqiw]YouTube - PLASMA ORB turns into FAKE PLANE UFO! by Pittsburgh, PA[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Oh man, forgot to include the video. I think you guys will like this one.
> 
> Alright, this is a cool video which does a great job of catching a glowing "orb" transforming into the slow moving / silent "airplanes" ... yes, that's right ... an "orb" transforming/morphing into an "airplane". I don't know if this is done by simply switching lights on the aircraft, or what, but it's a pretty striking and quick transformation in appearance. I've been of the impression that they were different "vehicles?" ... but this brings some doubt into that theory.
> 
> What do you think? Remember, the transformation from "orb" to "airplane" happens around the 5:00 mark:
> 
> YouTube - PLASMA ORB turns into FAKE PLANE UFO! by Pittsburgh, PA



yep....what i saw too...so it's not just me.


----------



## meld531

cptnkrunch said:


> I have a couple of questions for you all? Say this is all military tech we're seeing and the conspiracy theory of creating fear and chaos to the entire planet, to bring all nations together under a NWO is true. There are so many strange sightings being witnessed and filmed right now all over the world that it's almost ridiculous, someone, somewhere, every flipp'n day is recording lights or aircraft in the skies that our unidentifiable to the general public and nobody has come forward to say exactly what they are. Does anyone else find that odd? Point being a project of this magnitude would require thousands and thousands of military and private gov contractors. I know there's many levels of security clearances but even at the upper levels, would still require a lot of people to have knowledge of top secret aircraft and technology. Knowing human nature (somewhat) keeping secrets are not one of mans greatest attributes. I find it odd that no one out of thousands involved in this projec(s) has not let the cat out of the bag after having a few drinks at the bar. Could that many people be that trust worthy not to say anything to anyone?
> And if they're testing this stuff for some future fear and chaos tatic, is anyone going to buy into the "shock and awe" factor with all that's already been seen? Wouldn't it be like "oh look theres another one of those military crafts or lights we used to think were UFO's", or could this be more of a defense program than a weapons program or both? I have a tough time believing that any of the recent rash of sightings has anything to do with ET visitors. I'd love to know what the hell they're up to, just way to many unexplainable sightings for it to be nothing.



I get your point totally and i have thought the same thing, its too astounding to be believed but at the same time, its way more plausible than aliens visiting,imo anyway.

But...I tend to lean more toward believing the one world order thing and these sightings/scare tactics or whatever they are seem to fit right into that theory. The only hole i see in the theory relating to what is going on is the lack of fear/hype needed for the so called "event" that is used to get people on board.

As for needing 1000's of staff, military personnel etc. to be able to pull off these sightings and organize the whole thing, well, i dont necessarily agree that thats the case. Not that i have any real knowledge lol. But I would bet that its quite possible to fly a few top secret planes here and there throughout the world or shoot off some kind of hologram in the sky making it seem like ufos with only a handful of people having intimate knowledge of what exactly is going on. In fact if you believe that it IS some sort of one world conspiracy takeover or whatever, that whole show IS being run by a fairly small number of people anyway, IF you believe most of what is out there backing up that theory. And from what i have read that small handful of people with all the power have been in control and been keeping secrets for quite a long time. And i have to believe it wouldn't be too hard to include some high up military personnel with the knowledge and capabilities to help out by "following orders" and being promised special privileges promotions and the all too important $$$.


----------



## Strateuphoria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeN2AXtnkVw]YouTube - Dr Reed / Rutter Alien Encounter (1) - Creature Blinking[/ame]


----------



## Strateuphoria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RM49QXPBO6k]YouTube - Fact Or Faked-S1E09 4/4[/ame]


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> I have a couple of questions for you all? Say this is all military tech we're seeing and the conspiracy theory of creating fear and chaos to the entire planet, to bring all nations together under a NWO is true. There are so many strange sightings being witnessed and filmed right now all over the world that it's almost ridiculous, someone, somewhere, every flipp'n day is recording lights or aircraft in the skies that our unidentifiable to the general public and nobody has come forward to say exactly what they are. Does anyone else find that odd? Point being a project of this magnitude would require thousands and thousands of military and private gov contractors. I know there's many levels of security clearances but even at the upper levels, would still require a lot of people to have knowledge of top secret aircraft and technology. Knowing human nature (somewhat) keeping secrets are not one of mans greatest attributes. I find it odd that no one out of thousands involved in this projec(s) has not let the cat out of the bag after having a few drinks at the bar. Could that many people be that trust worthy not to say anything to anyone?
> And if they're testing this stuff for some future fear and chaos tatic, is anyone going to buy into the "shock and awe" factor with all that's already been seen? Wouldn't it be like "oh look theres another one of those military crafts or lights we used to think were UFO's", or could this be more of a defense program than a weapons program or both? I have a tough time believing that any of the recent rash of sightings has anything to do with ET visitors. I'd love to know what the hell they're up to, just way to many unexplainable sightings for it to be nothing.



I agree with you that it doesn't seem likely that potentially thousands of people could be in on something, yet, manage to keep a lid on things. Then again, when you consider that the world population is around 7 billion(+/-), a few thousand of them doesn't seem like such a huge number. Also, when you take into account the kind of money/power/influence that would have to be involved, well, I don't know that I'm not willing to believe that there are folks out there (including in our military, since of course there would have to be) who wouldn't be in on a conspiracy. I'd also imagine that with something like this, the people involved ... meaning the people at the highest level of clearance and decision making .... are likely hand picked, groomed, and placed into specific positions for just that very reason ... and that also allows them to bring aboard people they are "grooming" as well. 

As for the shock & awe part, maybe it's not so much meant to startle us, but to create the sense that it's inevitable and there is nothing we can do about it because we're "surrounded" worldwide. Maybe they figure if people are shocked by a major event, that they'd fight back ... whereas, if it's presented a gradual acceptance that is out of our control, then we're more likely to just accept it w/out question, and go along for the ride. Could just be a psychological strategy? 

I came up w/that last part while thinking about two things: 

1) I hear a lot of talk about how it's only the United States who is holding back "alien disclosure" from the rest of the world. The theory goes that we are putting pressure on other nations to keep quiet about ET life, because if it's revealed, that it will immediately reduce the power/influence of the United States. In other words, while we might be powerful here on earth, we're nothing compared to the aliens who are already here, or are coming ... and thus, if the aliens wanted to reshape the world, there is nothing the United States could do but go along with it. 

2) The mysterious "missile" launches in CA & NY, the recent postponements of space shuttle launches, as well as having lost control of part of our nuclear arsenal, could be nothing more than them setting the table for a story along the lines of claiming "aliens" took control. That it was "aliens" who took control of the missiles, and shot them to "prove" they can control our own military. That it was "aliens" who stopped us from launching the space shuttles (why would nasa release footage last week showing ufo's on the screen?). That it was "aliens" who took control of our nuclear arms to show that they can control that as well (that's been a theme some "leaks" from the military have been using for decades). 

So basically, I was wondering if it's basically just a psychological manipulation which is to a) slowly establish that "aliens" are surrounding us worldwide b) that the advanced technology of the "aliens" allows them to control everything worldwide, thus, rendering us powerless, and ushering everyone into a NWO. 

I'm probably way off on this, but with all of these various events happening around the same time, I can't help but wonder if, and how, they all tie into each other. Does that make sense?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> actualy this point is one i brought up a few pages back. I agree it's much more plausible. It's up in the air of course but, yeah we're on that page as well. it seems waaaayyyy too readily available and sloppy to be accidental but, at the same time we have all this communications technology now that even ten years ago was far less accessible so as wwas brought up by another member: perhaps it's just that we have more readily availble means to SHOW these "sightings". I personaly am not leaning too heavily on ANY theory as i'm searching for facts and concrete resolution but, this is a seemingly sound possibility to me and Crossroads i believe. I'm considering it a possible global "distraction" from something of more importance as well. anything's a possibility right now but, i do believe "aliens" are on the lower end of the totem. I'm sure it's possible though.



The "global distraction" is a good train of thought ... but what could that be? I was thinking about your suggestion of a secret war taking place, but I can't help but wonder if we wouldn't have heard about something by now, no?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Strateuphoria said:


> YouTube - Dr Reed / Rutter Alien Encounter (1) - Creature Blinking



These are good videos. I think they did a pretty solid job of debunking that "alien encounter". The only part I think they really needed to work on was the blinking ... the original footage had blinking that was different. Also, I think the people debunking it probably did too good of a job w/the details of the "alien" ... it looked much more realistic than the original haha. 

You also bring up a good point w/these videos. I clicked onto the youtube page for the first one, and one of the first comments on the page kind of backs up my argument a moment ago ... it said: 

"Think about this,how different the world would be.Amazing.No wonder the gov. here triesto keep these encounters hidden,it would destroy their $ and control agenda.Things are getting bad here .Maybe they are here to help.thanx for sharing,it has changed my view of ,hmm,alien dosen't seem the right word anymore,but you know what I mean." 

So yeah, it makes me wonder whether or not this is just a ruse to get people to blame the United States (again!) for how "things are getting bad here", and because of our thirst for "$", and our "control agenda", we are preventing "aliens" from coming here to "help".


----------



## dagny_taggart

crossroadsnyc said:


> I really should be in bed, but I got to thinking about my last post, and did some poking around. I find these videos quite interesting ... particularly the comment about seeing "a bright star in the sky". Now, I don't know if any of this is related, but I'm trying to piece as much together as I possibly can since nobody in the media seems to want to. Your thoughts?
> 
> YouTube - MAITREYA Star CNN Commercial LOOK FOR HIS RETURN!!!! 2ND COMING!!
> 
> YouTube - Antichrist Maitreya commercial that was aired on CNN
> 
> YouTube - Miracle Star - Maitreya's First Interview
> 
> 
> Other than "you've got to be f'ing kidding me", I'm not really sure what to say right now, so I'm going to go to bed, and revisit this in the morning.



I found this blog this evening through a link on The Blaze. I've read and watched everything up to this point. It is nearing 1:00 a.m. here in Taiwan. These videos were creepy. I Googled George Soros and Share International. I really hate that guy. There is a connection between the two. I will do a deeper search in the morning.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Some of the times I've seen low flying ufo orbs flying over Dublin, I kept thinking, that its ten to one some brittish lads flying it around a bit and then landing it in a UK military base.
I don't know if you heard, there was some archived material released this year, a write up from Winston Churchill about foofighters during the second world war. You can look it up.
BTW watch this it gets good;
Billy Meyer and Eric von Dunican are my faviourate, (what can I say, I like vintage stuff?)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsp6lF4SCKI]YouTube - The Pleiadian Mission - Billy Meier UFO Case - Pt. 1 of 12[/ame]


----------



## cptnkrunch

> As for needing 1000's of staff, military personnel etc. to be able to pull off these sightings and organize the whole thing, well, i dont necessarily agree that thats the case


 Who here believes that these global sightings are all "American" military/gov black ops and we are the only country in this world that is using this technology? Would Russia, China and all the other powerful nations(some we have conflict with) that report these sightings give the US permission to fly and test America's new top secret toys all over their military controlled airspace? I'm thinking no way unless they're in on it. We could probably get away with some of it using projected imagery but aircraft....I just don't think so. The amount of people it would take to globally pull this off would not amount to just a few. Top secret bases around the world employ thousands of people including companies like Boeing, Lockheed, how do you hide all this technology to just a handful of people and keep it silenced? NASA and the FAA not to mention all the other countries tracking oranizations track objects as small as a couple of inches but their not seeing all these ufo's, sure they are wouldn't you think? Another thing I find odd is all this technology is stored in computers; design programs, project schedules, operational programs to run the tech, budget files etc...not one of these programs has ever been hacked into and exposed from some bored MIT student or disgruntled employ that has security access to top secret files? I know it's happened but it's sort of mind boggling that not one person in this world has disclosed and proved beyond a doubt the exact nature and purpose of all the technology we're seeing. I still have some faith left in mankind but this many people keeping hush....IDK It just makes it all the more stranger for me.


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> Who here believes that these global sightings are all "American" military/gov black ops and we are the only country in this world that is using this technology? Would Russia, China and all the other powerful nations(some we have conflict with) that report these sightings give the US permission to fly and test America's new top secret toys all over their military controlled airspace? I'm thinking no way unless they're in on it. We could probably get away with some of it using projected imagery but aircraft....I just don't think so. The amount of people it would take to globally pull this off would not amount to just a few. Top secret bases around the world employ thousands of people including companies like Boeing, Lockheed, how do you hide all this technology to just a handful of people and keep it silenced? NASA and the FAA not to mention all the other countries tracking oranizations track objects as small as a couple of inches but their not seeing all these ufo's, sure they are wouldn't you think? Another thing I find odd is all this technology is stored in computers; design programs, project schedules, operational programs to run the tech, budget files etc...not one of these programs has ever been hacked into and exposed from some bored MIT student or disgruntled employ that has security access to top secret files? I know it's happened but it's sort of mind boggling that not one person in this world has disclosed and proved beyond a doubt the exact nature and purpose of all the technology we're seeing. I still have some faith left in mankind but this many people keeping hush....IDK It just makes it all the more stranger for me.



Yeah this is actualy one of my concerns as well. IF it is government/s it would require so much money and cooperation globaly that it seems unlikely at best. it's very unnerving that it's being dnied but, it always has been denied. As far as the US goes, we can stick a satellite/laser guided missle up someones a$$ on the other side of the globe with the push of a button and though REPORTERS WERE INTERVIEWING HIM CONSTANTLY we couldn't find Bin Laden either so....who knows...it's all unknown,unnerving and questionable at best. the only thing that seems somewhat solid right now is that this is happening and it's increasing in scope. otherwise intentions etc are purely speculation but, most of the possible and nearly or seemingly IMPOSSIBLE implications are allunsettling. even if it was say....aliens checking out the human zoo.....that's still uncomfortable to me personaly...and if it were hostile as the missle launch and dissapearing China viliage in Quinling would imply then there could be some interstellar war on earth happening and we're only now catching it or it could be govment testing, or mind maniupulation or a complicated video hoax....so on and son...my problem is not knowing and that these things are CLEARLY defying our known laws of physics in general leaves it to me anyway, pretty open to even seemingly NON rational possibilites and that in and of itself is unsettling,lol. I just want to know what,why, and how. with regards to this stuff....maybe a who as well...


----------



## cptnkrunch

> the only thing that seems somewhat solid right now is that this is happening and it's increasing in scope.


That's a fact unless you got your head buried in the sand.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Where did all the money go


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> That's a fact unless you got your head buried in the sand.



yeah that's the only thing i'm certain of. everything else is so open ended and up in the air but, that seems pretty apparent.Sadly, some people are pulling the Ostrich maneuver. All i know is that when something odd is going on i take note. I want to know what's really going on not pretend it isn't aand hope it goes away or isn't hostile. i want to know the reaosns why,who and what and if it's just something somehow "harmless" then great, no problems here.


----------



## cptnkrunch

This is so insane it makes sense. I've thought about some of this chit but the way this guy puts it all together made my jaw drop. Hell of a good salesman if anything. Took me a couple of listens.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVC0FcSRxL8]YouTube - Robert Anton Wilson On The Acceleration To 2012[/ame]


----------



## diesect20022000

That was a long way of saying "reallity's what you make it".Interesting though.


----------



## cptnkrunch

diesect20022000 said:


> That was a long way of saying "reallity's what you make it".Interesting though.


Funny, I was kinda thinking of it that way too......is it all really just that simple and we just mind fuk everything to death? Probably


----------



## diesect20022000

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AEumAnHuYE&feature=related]YouTube - Robert Anton Wilson on Alex Jones and the NWO[/ame]


yet another perspective. unrelated mostly but also interesting. which,there are more of those things in the sky otnight. i noted that they're NE of me which is in the direction of PA, 45min from me.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

It's questionable since it's "Passed along from a source with contacts in the FBI" (though, I could understand not wanting to identify yourself I suppose), but I find this article, which came out this afternoon, interesting in how it relates to our discussion here. 

To give you a brief overview, it relates to the "missile" launches (as well as a few other things) that have apparently been going on by saying: 

"According to a high level source in the FBI, some of the effects of the drill are being used by the Obama administration to test public reaction and monitor the Administration’s ability to control and manipulate news stories."

I would think this would tie into what we're discussing, given the frequency in which we're seeing the unexplainable. 

Read the whole story here: 

Citizen Guinea Pigs? Was the Mystery Over L.A. Really a Secret Drill to Test American Reactions?


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> Funny, I was kinda thinking of it that way too......is it all really just that simple and we just mind fuk everything to death? Probably



I agree we probably do. Doesn't change my quest for info but, it's a good note to keep for sure.


----------



## diesect20022000

man this is getting MORBID.


----------



## MM54

PA you say? Let me head outside for a few minutes, see if I see anything 

(I'm serious)


----------



## diesect20022000

MM54 said:


> PA you say? Let me head outside for a few minutes, see if I see anything
> 
> (I'm serious)



yeah. it was about 45 min ago. apparently a lot of the footage posted here is in PA. i don't know if it's just because the OP's in PA but, other footage aside from his seems to be piling up from there. Makes me wonder if "they" are interested in a Hershey's field trip...lol.I know i'd take a trip to a chocolate haven...i love me some chocolate.


----------



## MM54

Only been there once, but Hershey Park is pretty sweet (pun intended).

As for outside, DAMN it got cold since today! Only thing I saw was the typical stars and a helicopter flying in a circle to the west then departing towards the east. I'll take a peek again later if I get the chance.


----------



## cptnkrunch

> yet another perspective. unrelated mostly but also interesting


Extreme rationality....that dudes great.


----------



## diesect20022000

yeah i saw a couple choppers earlier too. Most of the time it's pretty "normal" from what i've seen but, close to 4 times a week now i'll see one "odball" in the night sky. 2 times i saw several at a time discluding tonight. I can't be sure what they are anyway but, they aren't stars that i saw. My wife's seen a couple as well. I'm kind of looking now though partialy morbid curiousity and secondly...i want to know what's up,lol.no pun intended.


----------



## diesect20022000

cptnkrunch said:


> Extreme rationality....that dudes great.



maybe HE should be the other mod here?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

dagny_taggart said:


> I found this blog this evening through a link on The Blaze. I've read and watched everything up to this point. It is nearing 1:00 a.m. here in Taiwan. These videos were creepy. I Googled George Soros and Share International. I really hate that guy. There is a connection between the two. I will do a deeper search in the morning.



Hi,

Thanks for signing in and participating. I'm really glad you brought this up, because it's a topic that I've been wanting to go back to. Sorry this is long, but it's another one of those areas that gets complicated. 

You're absolutely right about the link between George Soros and Share-International. From what I can tell, he has his tentacles in not only Share-International, but a publishing company called Lucis Trust as well, which was started in 1922 by Alice Bailey, under the name ... no joke ... Lucifer Publishing Company. Alice Bailey was, at the time, the leader of the Theosophical Society, which was created by Helena Blavatsky in the latter part of the 19th Century. 

Oh, btw., apparently Lucis Trust is also apparently the official publisher for the United Nations, and also manages the "meditation room" at the U.N. .. you know, for what it's worth ... 

The reason this is important is because Share-International, "Maitreya", and Lucis Trust are all part of the same NWO network. Basically, it's a religious component of bringing the world together under a New World Order.

If you listen to a lot of the "aliens are coming!" (sorry, I'm bound to offend someone here) people, a lot of it is based on what you might have heard referred to as "New Age" religion ... this is nothing more than a direct extension of Theosophy ... which is nothing more than, with all due respect to the folks who have bought into it, a religion that was co-opted in the early 20th Century, and turned from what was a legitimate religious belief (regardless of how out there the original ideas behind Theosophy are), into a tool of religious control and manipulation. 

The entire idea behind Theosophy is a societal hierarchy in which your place is already pre-determined ... you know, much like a New World Order. In fact, perhaps the most famous follower of Theosophy is Adolph Hitler, who used many principles of Theosophy (such as "Root Race Theory", and eugenics) to drive his policies ... and yes, "Root Race Theory" is exactly what you are thinking it might be ... go look it up for yourselves and try to come up with an explanation how anything "New Age" can be based on anything other than extreme prejudice and hate. 

Again, thanks for bringing this back up.

*btw., here's a good quote from the Lucis Trust website. What they are referring to is something Lucis Trust refers to as "The Plan": 

"Through the philanthropic and humanitarian work of such people as George Soros, Bill Gates, Kofi Annan and Bono, to name just a few, people are beginning to recognize the needs of the world's destitute people and acting to do something about them. There is talk by Soros and another thinker, James Tobin, about the creation of some type of tax upon financial transactions that would be used to support domestic programs in the developing world. Humanity surely has the ability to institute these and similar changes; it just needs the will to do so." 

What is "The Plan" you might ask? Well, the plan is essentially one of the financial components involved in ushering the world into a "New Age Religion / New World Order".

Got that? New Age Religion = New World Order. Period. 

Read it straight from the horses mouth ... Alice Bailey in her own words, on "The Coming Kingdom": 

Lucis - The Coming Kingdom

I loathe these people.


----------



## cptnkrunch

diesect20022000 said:


> maybe HE should be the other mod here?


Maybe, but it may not make some happy. One of the first things I would expect him to do is debunk the DSL conspiracy and expose it for the evil it is.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

cptnkrunch said:


> This is so insane it makes sense. I've thought about some of this chit but the way this guy puts it all together made my jaw drop. Hell of a good salesman if anything. Took me a couple of listens.
> YouTube - Robert Anton Wilson On The Acceleration To 2012



Sounds like an old school hippie who's had his share of mind altering experiences himself


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> man this is getting MORBID.



Are you referring to the guinea pig story? 

If so, yes, that's totally morbid. Honestly, if that's true, I think it's in the best interest of the nation, and the world, to have the man removed from office. In fact, I wouldn't think a stint in prison would be out of the question for pulling something like that.

I'm not going to jump to a conclusion that it's in the bag that he's guilty of that ... after all, you need more than a source w/access to high ranking individual in the FBI ... but the timing of that report is awfully suspicious w/everything going on. Lets just say I want to know more.


----------



## cptnkrunch

crossroadsnyc said:


> Sounds like an old school hippie who's had his share of mind altering experiences himself


Yeah huh....... could I please have two of whatever he's having? 
Regardless he's a very intelligent person, I'll give him that.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

MM54 said:


> Only been there once, but Hershey Park is pretty sweet (pun intended).
> 
> As for outside, DAMN it got cold since today! Only thing I saw was the typical stars and a helicopter flying in a circle to the west then departing towards the east. I'll take a peek again later if I get the chance.



Just a tip, but you might not even realize you're looking at one at first. Take your time and really look around, particularly if you have a lot of stars in the sky. My view of the sky sucks because of the city lights, so I don't have the benefit of seeing any stars at night ... so the "ufo's" stand out to me very bright. However, if you have a number of stars to contend with, they might blend in at first glance (particularly if they are in the "orb" shape). 

PA has had a ton of sightings ... there are some terrific videos of a number of them on youtube.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Are you referring to the guinea pig story?
> 
> If so, yes, that's totally morbid. Honestly, if that's true, I think it's in the best interest of the nation, and the world, to have the man removed from office. In fact, I wouldn't think a stint in prison would be out of the question for pulling something like that.
> 
> I'm not going to jump to a conclusion that it's in the bag that he's guilty of that ... after all, you need more than a source w/access to high ranking individual in the FBI ... but the timing of that report is awfully suspicious w/everything going on. Lets just say I want to know more.



yeah that's what i was referencing...man that's sick. Yeah as far as the religious talons go i honestly kind of feel that any organized religion's intent is on domination and subsequent submission.Sheeple and all that. I'm not saying believing in one or many gods is a bad thing but, give man a sect and he'll find a way to shape it, direct it and use it for those means.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Just a tip, but you might not even realize you're looking at one at first. Take your time and really look around, particularly if you have a lot of stars in the sky. My view of the sky sucks because of the city lights, so I don't have the benefit of seeing any stars at night ... so the "ufo's" stand out to me very bright. However, if you have a number of stars to contend with, they might blend in at first glance (particularly if they are in the "orb" shape).
> 
> PA has had a ton of sightings ... there are some terrific videos of a number of them on youtube.



yeah i have to stand in the cold for at least 20 min before i can really discern which are which other than the obvious constellations. i saw one last night that mirrored 'coma berenices' it was literally right next to it...two nearly identicale scalene triangles. i noticed it because it was a single scalene triangle the past several weeks until last night, then again tonight it was a single triangle again....it's almost like we're being toyed with. the one's that ARE paying attention are getting the finger.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> yeah that's what i was referencing...man that's sick. Yeah as far as the religious talons go i honestly kind of feel that any organized religion's intent is on domination and subsequent submission.Sheeple and all that. I'm not saying believing in one or many gods is a bad thing but, give man a sect and he'll find a way to shape it, direct it and use it for those means.



You know what else is sick? That as much as I want to be shocked, I'm not. When I came across that article, my first thought was "sounds about right" ... and seriously, dude, that's pretty sick to think about your own government that way. It's not just President Obama, either ... it's the culture of Washington DC as a whole that just sickens me.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

diesect20022000 said:


> yeah that's what i was referencing...man that's sick. Yeah as far as the religious talons go i honestly kind of feel that any organized religion's intent is on domination and subsequent submission.Sheeple and all that. I'm not saying believing in one or many gods is a bad thing but, give man a sect and he'll find a way to shape it, direct it and use it for those means.



Oh, about religion ... like I said a few pages back, I'm not entirely comfortable discussing religion outside of my family and friends. I have my own views, and I don't feel the need to shove them down anyone's throat. 

That said, I don't see Theosophy as so much a religion, as I see it as being a religious component of an overall movement. Again, I'm sorry if that might offend someone, but I'm just calling it like I see it based on the research I've done ... and I've read A LOT on it. 

Here's another nice little quote from Alice Bailey (revered Theosophy leader) to remind you of their all-inclusive "New Age" message ... again, published by Lucis "Lucifer Publishing Company" Trust: 

"The Jews, by their illegal and terrorist activities, have laid a foundation of great difficulty for those who are seeking to promote world peace."

Hmmm, where have I heard that before?

*btw., she has written extensively on the "Negro Problem" as well ... good reads if you'd like to help yourself along with inducing nightmares.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> Oh, about religion ... like I said a few pages back, I'm not entirely comfortable discussing religion outside of my family and friends. I have my own views, and I don't feel the need to shove them down anyone's throat.
> 
> That said, I don't see Theosophy as so much a religion, as I see it as being a religious component of an overall movement. Again, I'm sorry if that might offend someone, but I'm just calling it like I see it based on the research I've done ... and I've read A LOT on it.
> 
> Here's another nice little quote from Alice Bailey (revered Theosophy leader) to remind you of their all-inclusive "New Age" message ... again, published by Lucis "Lucifer Publishing Company" Trust:
> 
> "The Jews, by their illegal and terrorist activities, have laid a foundation of great difficulty for those who are seeking to promote world peace."
> 
> Hmmm, where have I heard that before?
> 
> *btw., she has written extensively on the "Negro Problem" as well ... good reads if you'd like to help yourself along with inducing nightmares.



oh i understand and respect that. I wasn't trying to ensue a debate. That and politics are a rough ride in conversation. What i will say is what i already said in dif words. I think there's a place for ALL beliefs as long as wel can accept that others may not share them. we should think of them as our "uniqueness" or individuality shining through you know? one christian to another tend to have slightly opposing views, it happens. I'm all for our FREEDOM of pursuit! Wow..."Negro PROBLEM"? really?....what problem, society being skewered by idiot savants like that? sadly i may read it just because i'm curious but.....wow,i don't know what to say but, sick is right...yeesh.


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> You know what else is sick? That as much as I want to be shocked, I'm not. When I came across that article, my first thought was "sounds about right" ... and seriously, dude, that's pretty sick to think about your own government that way. It's not just President Obama, either ... it's the culture of Washington DC as a whole that just sickens me.



werd berd!


----------



## Strateuphoria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1qsPWeWh8k]YouTube - Wayne Madsen: Ballistic Missile was Fired by Chinese Submarine! - Alex Jones Tv 1/2[/ame]

Watch out for the f***in Chinese!


----------



## diesect20022000

2 possibly 3 more tonight. E,SE and SW. 2 with the usual red,white and blue (go irony) flashing lights. as we talked about them while observing them 9my wife and i) they started to pick up speed,drop speed,stop entirely for long periods of time (10 min or so) and dim to the point of looking pretty much like any other star then pick up in brightness again. the one in the SE direction was slowly and silently making it's way in the general direction of our house. I tried again to get pix but, my phone can't pick them up and even if it did it wouldn't seem overly conspicuos in still frame. Still no clue what they are but, those are the facts of what occured thus far.


----------



## cptnkrunch

This was a letter to an editor of our small town paper, not sure what to think. This is about 35 miles from my house, where the sightings happened. I want to see one of these damn things. I did see a UFO back in the late 70's........they rocked



> UFOs spotted over Garfield County
> Recently, two sightings of Unidentified Flying Objects occurred over western Garfield County that were reported to the Mutual UFO Network. As the field investigator assigned to investigate these reports, I wanted to inform the public of these events in hope of getting additional witnesses.
> 
> The first occurred around 6:45 a.m. on Monday, Sept. 27, when witnesses saw a green ball of light arc across the sky and fall in the vicinity of Battlement Mesa. One 911 call placed the object as falling 1-2 miles east of the Battlement Mesa golf course and emergency vehicles dispatched. Another witness saw State Patrol and military vehicles heading up into Morrisania Mesa area around 7:05 a.m. Apparently, nothing was found.
> 
> The second occurred at 3:20 a.m. in the early morning hours of Friday, Oct. 29, in the Parachute area when the witness observed a large, lighted craft, hovering silently in the sky to the southeast of his position. He estimated it was 4 times the size of the moon, and over the communities of Battlement Mesa and Morrisania Mesa.
> 
> Anyone who had witnessed it or can provide additional information on these events, or had a sighting lately, can file a report online at


----------



## meld531

where did everyone go???


----------



## diesect20022000

I haven't seen anything lately but, it's been cloudy here. I just want to know what they are and their purpose because i'm curious. I was wondering as well though.


----------



## MM54

Guys... I'm at kings eating dessert with some friends, and there's a group of people at a nearby block of tables talking about conspiracies... and their leader was talking about ufo's and it sounded familiar. I looked at this thread and realized they're discussing the reports you guys wrote on this thread


----------



## Strateuphoria

Everything you post on here is wide open to the world. Like everyone has seen that big hairy guy by now.


----------



## diesect20022000

MM54 said:


> Guys... I'm at kings eating dessert with some friends, and there's a group of people at a nearby block of tables talking about conspiracies... and their leader was talking about ufo's and it sounded familiar. I looked at this thread and realized they're discussing the reports you guys wrote on this thread



that's interesting. I haven't seen anything lately. maybe it was some sort of testing. it was pretty strange though and fun posing theories. If i see anything i'll still post it but, nothing odd lately other than nice weather and a free quad of power tubes.


----------



## diesect20022000

Strateuphoria said:


> Everything you post on here is wide open to the world. Like everyone has seen that big hairy guy by now.



hey i'm not THAT hairy...


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Hell...everytime I go to Manhattan I see Unidentifiable Fucked-up Objects....just part of the territory...lol


----------



## diesect20022000

chuckharmonjr said:


> Hell...everytime I go to Manhattan I see Unidentifiable Fucked-up Objects....just part of the territory...lol



lol, maybe that's it, i am from Cleveland, home of the crackhead. I'm guessing whatever the hell i'd been seeing (coudy lately) wasn't malicious or at least not immediately. i don't know though. I've seen a lot of strange things in my life and most have ended up being rationalized. Plus...i've been too busy to worry about it.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Here's some proof


----------



## callengine49

Hey, all. I've been keeping up with this thread and it's all very interesting.

I actually registered for the forum tonight so that I could post this. Tonight, while riding home on the back of a motorcycle, I saw something strange. Now, it could have been a plane, of course, or have some other rational explanation, but given all the recent goings-on...

Anyway, I looked up and saw a very bright light. At first I thought it was a star, but it was larger than all the other ones around and very bright. There was slight cloud covering in the sky tonight, but I could see the bright light clear as day, despite it being in/behind the clouds.

I watched it for a while and it moved very slowly. As I watched it, suddenly the "light" would go out for 5-7 seconds and it would be completely dark and I was not able to see it anymore. Then it would flick back on (or whatever) and I was able to see it again. It did this about 3 different times. Super bright, then lights out and complete darkness only to come back again in almost the same spot. Again, although there were clouds, I do not think this was a case of it going behind the clouds because it was just a slight covering and I was able to see it amidst the clouds when the light was "on." 

Eventually it started slowly moving behind me and, being on the back of a motorcycle, I couldn't easily watch it any longer. 

Just thought I'd share.

**Edited for typos!


----------



## diesect20022000

callengine49 said:


> Hey, all. I've been keeping up with this thread and it's all very interesting.
> 
> I actually registered for the forum tonight so that I could post this. Tonight, while riding home on the back of a motorcycle, I saw something strange. Now, it could have been a place, of course, or have some other rational explanation, but given all the recent goings-on...
> 
> Anyway, I looked up and saw a very bright light. At first I thought it was a star, but it was larger than all the other ones around and very bright. There was slight cloud covering in the sky tonight, but I could see the bright light clear as day, despite it being in/behind the clouds.
> 
> I watched it for a while and it moved very slowly. As I watched it, suddenly the "light" would go out for 5-7 seconds and it would be completely dark and I was not able to see it anymore. Then it would flick back on (or whatever) and I was able to see it again. It did this about 3 different times. Super bright, then lights out and complete darkness only to come back again in almost the same spot. Again, although there were clouds, I do not think this was a case of it going behind the clouds because it was a slight covering and I was able to see it amidst the clouds when the light was "on."
> 
> Eventually it started slowly moving behind me and, being on the back of a motorcycle, I couldn't easily watch it any longer.
> 
> Just thought I'd share.



yeah that's something i had seen (similar) for a few days here but, lately it's been all clouds and rain and i haven't seen anything.


----------



## Strateuphoria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VQ1DQ1ZFIg]YouTube - Lloyd Pye Starchild Skull 2010 DNA Result - PROOF OF ALIENS GENETICALLY USING HUMANS[/ame]


----------



## jcmjmp

So starchild is an alien? Cool. 
http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/9578-whats-better-crate-orange.html

Any mention of crates?


----------



## diesect20022000

jcmjmp said:


> So starchild is an alien? Cool.
> http://www.marshallforum.com/other-amps/9578-whats-better-crate-orange.html
> 
> Any mention of crates?



I'm pretty sure those were made by deaf C.H.U.D's.


----------



## diesect20022000

sky cleared up and have seen them in the same general portions of sky again but, the interest is diminishing. i am no closer to knwing what these things are or as to their "intentions". i'm still watching but, i have to keep moving. I got some gee tar to fart on.


----------



## Strateuphoria

its feckin snowing like shit here


----------



## diesect20022000

Strateuphoria said:


> its feckin snowing like shit here



yeah it was here but, cleared up last night.i HATE snow


----------



## meld531

so...no new info?? i miss this thread lol!!!


----------



## diesect20022000

I guess not. in my case it's hard to see anything with it snowing constantly.


----------



## meld531

yeah we've gotten lucky here in south east mi...so far nothing but flurries, darn cold tho!!!


----------



## Strateuphoria

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ONUrlt9pQ]YouTube - Americas 10,000 Guillotines and Femas 500,000 Coffins - Operation Endgame[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Strateuphoria said:


> YouTube - Americas 10,000 Guillotines and Femas 500,000 Coffins - Operation Endgame


 
I am aware of the coffins in Georgia. They have been moved recently.


----------



## meld531

UFO & Paranormal News


----------



## jvm210guy

Enjoyed this...


----------



## Papus

Fucked


----------



## Strateuphoria

woha back from the dead thread,
I haven't seen any UFO's in the UK yet, but there were plenty UFO's visible in Tipperary Ireland.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

jvm210guy said:


> Enjoyed this...



Thanks, man! 

Can't tell you how happy I am to see this thread again ... I just wish I had some recent experience(s) to talk about.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Strateuphoria said:


> woha back from the dead thread,
> I haven't seen any UFO's in the UK yet, but there were plenty UFO's visible in Tipperary Ireland.



Yeah, right? I love it haha. 

I remember you were contributing some GREAT stuff!

btw., I haven't seen anything either ... they were around for a while at that time, but once they vanished I haven't spotted one since ... but not for lack of trying, I honestly scope things out every night (if even just a minute or two).


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Papus said:


> Fucked



:Ohno:


----------



## Papus

"The chances of anything coming from Mars are a million to one, he said."

Even if aliens had super-lightspeed or wormhole technology the distances and travel times required to traverse across the galaxy would still be prohibitive.
It is FAR more likely that UFO's are in fact extra-dimensional beings from within our own Solar System.


----------



## Skotosynthesis

Damn, this is an old thread.
Weird though, when I look at the original post-date.
I live in Alabama and I also saw some strange shit in October of 2010.
One of those black triangles.
Creeped me out.
I even reported it to MUFON.
Had a long conversation with the state executive director, he told me that month had an unusually high volume of reports.


----------

